# time to get the @rse in gear for 2009 season!



## weeman

As the title says 

Less than 14 weeks to go,started diet 'properly' this week,slipping into prep mode easier than ever which is nice,with any luck this year will be first drama free year i will have prepped in so it will be nice to be able to focus solely on the task at hand 

No pics taken yet barring this fully clothed one (yes it is me taking part in the 'who can pee the highest' comp with Gary and RS lol) as its all i'm brave enough to reveal at this point lmao










Will get first comparison pics done this coming wednesday night and update pics every 10 days (do pics on chest night) there after on into the shows 

So the aim is to improve on the pic below,looking to come in around the same bodyweight most likely tho looking to be in much dryer condition


----------



## Tall

Do you mean time to get gear in your @rse?


----------



## GHS

Good luck mate, back looking massive in the recent pic!

GHS


----------



## newdur

good luck mate

as GHS said^^^^ your back is looking mahoosiv

N


----------



## jw007

Tall said:


> Do you mean time to get gear in your @rse?


tsk tsk, bloody amatuer!!!!

Weeman will most surely be site injecting to maximize muscle facsia stretching and site growth properties of PEDs..

In fact most probably the @rse would be the last place and last resort imo as he has a nice butt

Can you detail your minimal pre comp "supplemants" please weeman??


----------



## Tall

jw007 said:


> tsk tsk, bloody amatuer!!!!
> 
> Weeman will most surely be site injecting to maximize muscle facsia stretching and site growth properties of PEDs..
> 
> In fact most probably the @rse would be the last place and last resort imo as he has a nice butt
> 
> Can you detail your minimal pre comp "supplemants" please weeman??


He clearly does not have squatters bum


----------



## weeman

Tall said:


> Do you mean time to get gear in your @rse?


lol i didnt even realise the pun factor till after i posted the title :lol:



GHS said:


> Good luck mate, back looking massive in the recent pic!
> 
> GHS





newdur said:


> good luck mate
> 
> as GHS said^^^^ your back is looking mahoosiv
> 
> N


thanks ghs/newdur,been trying to bring more back thickness this year so heres hoping its paid off,find out in may i guess!



jw007 said:


> tsk tsk, bloody amatuer!!!!
> 
> Weeman will most surely be site injecting to maximize muscle facsia stretching and site growth properties of PEDs..
> 
> In fact most probably the @rse would be the last place and last resort imo as he has a nice butt
> 
> Can you detail your minimal pre comp "supplemants" please weeman??


lmao nail on the head joe,yeah in actual fact my glutes are my second last resort to use (quads being the last,cant stand quad injections!) everything in my upper body is fair game tho  and thanks mate,i do try and keep my @ss pert for your viewing,glad you noticed lmao x

Currently supps consist of 4x t350,2x test e @300mg/ml,2x prop @100mg/ml,2x EQ @300mg/ml 25mcg T3 ed,5iugh eod,10iu slin ed (2x training days) 450mg glucophage x2 ed. :beer:


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> lol i didnt even realise the pun factor till after i posted the title :lol:
> 
> thanks ghs/newdur,been trying to bring more back thickness this year so heres hoping its paid off,find out in may i guess!
> 
> lmao nail on the head joe,yeah in actual fact my glutes are my second last resort to use (quads being the last,cant stand quad injections!) everything in my upper body is fair game tho  and thanks mate,i do try and keep my @ss pert for your viewing,glad you noticed lmao x
> 
> *Currently supps consist of 4x t350,2x test e @300mg/ml,2x prop @100mg/ml,2x EQ @300mg/ml 25mcg T3 ed,5iugh eod,10iu slin ed (2x training days) 450mg glucophage x2 ed*. :beer:


just over 2.5g mate yeah:thumbup1:

I hope this will be getting upped a bit with oralage of some sort, poss dbol or halo pre-workout???

You thought about adding 20iu long acting slin in morn as well??

I started couple weeks ago, seems to work, going to use 5iu fast as well pwo

T3 seems a bit low also










other wise nice:thumb:


----------



## Guest

All these interesting journals popping up:thumb: I'm am subscribed. Look forward to following your progress Bri !!!


----------



## Guest

What does your training look like mate?


----------



## weeman

jw007 said:


> just over 2.5g mate yeah:thumbup1:
> 
> I hope this will be getting upped a bit with oralage of some sort, poss dbol or halo pre-workout???
> 
> You thought about adding 20iu long acting slin in morn as well??
> 
> I started couple weeks ago, seems to work, going to use 5iu fast as well pwo
> 
> T3 seems a bit low also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other wise nice:thumb:


oops yeah also forgot to mention on 18x5mg dbol a day till my 500 pill satchet empties then will drop them for a few weeks lol slin wise i'm only using it for the next 3-4 weeks at present,i tried using the long acting slin about 8 years ago in similar vain to the way threads have been describing recently but tbh i didnt notice much of a difference between it and using short acting gains wise 

The T3 being low is a first for me as usually i go blaring in 75-100mcg ed,160mcg clen ed,ephedrine multiple times a day but i am starting from a much leaner point this time round so trying not to overcook myself too soon for a change lol :thumb:



zeus87529 said:


> All these interesting journals popping up:thumb: I'm am subscribed. Look forward to following your progress Bri !!!


Cheers mate,tho i thought you would have grown bored of seeing my flesh by now lmao my reputation will be in tatters once everyone realises i actually post normal bbing pics too lmao


----------



## weeman

Con said:


> What does your training look like mate?


i train day on day off mate,chest/tris, hams/calves/abs, back/traps, shoulders/biceps, quads.

Started cardio on non training days in the morning @20 mins fast paced walking up the hills where i live 



Vince said:


> I'll be following this Bri
> 
> When's the first one?


cheers mate,first show is May 2nd in Lochgelly,the SK classic (formerly the Prolab classic) will be in the heavyweights (over 85kg class at that particular show)


----------



## Ser

weeman said:


> As the title says
> 
> Less than 14 weeks to go,started diet 'properly' this week,slipping into prep mode easier than ever which is nice,*with any luck this year will be first drama free year i will have prepped in so it will be nice to be able to focus solely on the task at hand*
> 
> No pics taken yet barring this fully clothed one (yes it is me taking part in the 'who can pee the highest' comp with Gary and RS lol) as its all i'm brave enough to reveal at this point lmao


Oh great...go on and put that bloody curse on us...AGAIN!!! Cue drama to unfold:rolleyes: I'll try my best to keep it to a minimum


----------



## Zara-Leoni

AH-FCKING-HA!!!!

Bout sodding time an' all Harris!!!!! 

Now the fun can begin :laugh:

See you opted for the "pro's and inspiration" rather than "members photos" though hey..... :whistling: :lol:

Methinks is about time this board had a dedicated progress journals section. Anyhoo..... not to hijack....

Bring on the annual Fordy/Weeman progress photo-whoring competition....!


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> *oops yeah also forgot to mention on 18x5mg dbol a day till my 500 pill satchet empties then will drop them for a few weeks lol slin wise i'm only using it for the next 3-4 weeks at present,i tried using the long acting slin about 8 years ago in similar vain to the way threads have been describing recently but tbh i didnt notice much of a difference between it and using short acting gains wise *
> 
> *The T3 being low is a first for me as usually i go blaring in 75-100mcg ed,160mcg clen ed,ephedrine multiple times a day but i am starting from a much leaner point this time round so trying not to overcook myself too soon for a change lol * :thumb:
> 
> Cheers mate,tho i thought you would have grown bored of seeing my flesh by now lmao my reputation will be in tatters once everyone realises i actually post normal bbing pics too lmao


awesome:thumbup1:

Finally some honesty

Sounds good to me


----------



## weeman

first journal update-

its currently cheat day and i took the opportunity to stimulate my beer receptors using 4 cans of generic carlsberg export,i know this is a most non alpha amount and i dip my head in shame.


----------



## weeman

Mrs Weeman said:


> Oh great...go on and put that bloody curse on us...AGAIN!!! Cue drama to unfold:rolleyes: I'll try my best to keep it to a minimum


lol true babe,this time defo NO surprise births lmao



Zara-Leoni said:


> AH-FCKING-HA!!!!
> 
> Bout sodding time an' all Harris!!!!!
> 
> Now the fun can begin :laugh:
> 
> See you opted for the "pro's and inspiration" rather than "members photos" though hey..... :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Methinks is about time this board had a dedicated progress journals section. Anyhoo..... not to hijack....
> 
> Bring on the annual Fordy/Weeman progress photo-whoring competition....!


lol yeah time was getting on thought i better start dieting at some point lol

and i shant be beaten in the pic whoring this time fordy,FIGHT!!! :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> first journal update-
> 
> its currently cheat day and i took the opportunity to stimulate my beer receptors using 4 cans of generic carlsberg export,i know this is a most non alpha amount and i dip my head in shame.


cheat on a friday??? what the....? 



weeman said:


> lol yeah time was getting on thought i better start dieting at some point lol
> 
> and i shant be beaten in the pic whoring this time fordy,FIGHT!!! :laugh:


hehe...... You KNOW I am a formidable adversary when it comes to photo whoring...... AND I do mine in a thong.... :tongue:


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> first journal update-
> 
> its currently cheat day and i took the opportunity to stimulate my beer receptors using *4 cans of generic carlsberg export,i know this is a most* *non alpha* amount and i dip my head in shame.


WHAT, thats MEGA ALPHA, Guzzling lager (as long as had shake before it)

Extra source of carbs:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

will be following this with interest mate cycles looks good?

will you be outlining your diet at some point? are you carb cycling?

you look very good in the pic mate any improvement on that will be impressive in itself.

hilly


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> cheat on a friday??? what the....?
> 
> hehe...... You KNOW I am a formidable adversary when it comes to photo whoring...... AND I do mine in a thong.... :tongue:


lol yeah well in my head its saturday,and who am i to argue with me?



jw007 said:


> WHAT, thats MEGA ALPHA, Guzzling lager (as long as had shake before it)
> 
> Extra source of carbs:thumbup1:


said lager was preceeded with over 400g of protein worth of shakes today hulk swole x



hilly2008 said:


> will be following this with interest mate cycles looks good?
> 
> will you be outlining your diet at some point? are you carb cycling?
> 
> you look very good in the pic mate any improvement on that will be impressive in itself.
> 
> hilly


Prob wont go over the diet much mate,it varies everyday food wise,my numbers are 400g prot,300g carbs and ?g fats a day (i dont count fats they are just low is all i know) not carb cycling this time around,will just be dropping carbs/prot out as i go until desired condition is reached 

Thanks about the pic,want to present a much more 3D version of that this year


----------



## hilly

i noticed you said you ran clen every day. do you do this in say 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off or just constant use mate?

im jelouse you can eat so much and be dieting. im doin dave palumbos keto and while it is working and im not hungry its boring as hell. id kill for 150g of carbs a day never mind 300


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> lol yeah well in my head its saturday,and who am i to argue with me?
> 
> *said lager was preceeded with over 400g of protein worth of shakes today hulk swole x*
> 
> Prob wont go over the diet much mate,it varies everyday food wise,my numbers are 400g prot,300g carbs and ?g fats a day (i dont count fats they are just low is all i know) not carb cycling this time around,will just be dropping carbs/prot out as i go until desired condition is reached
> 
> Thanks about the pic,want to present a much more 3D version of that this year


If want reduce carb intake, pills lager ie holsten pills was developed intially for diabetics i think, thus sugar turns to alcohol, thus v.low carbs:thumb:

Just a thought if your bothered which i doubt you are lol x


----------



## weeman

hilly2008 said:


> i noticed you said you ran clen every day. do you do this in say 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off or just constant use mate?


no mate i just run it constant like that,will probably bring the clen in at 8 weeks out this time around 



jw007 said:


> If want reduce carb intake, pills lager ie holsten pills was developed intially for diabetics i think, thus sugar turns to alcohol, thus v.low carbs:thumb:
> 
> Just a thought if your bothered which i doubt you are lol x


thats duly noted mate,that tasty morsel of info shall indeed come in handy in the later stages if i fancy a beer.

Its odd for me to fancy drinking beer as mostly i drink vodka on cheat days,odd notion for it this week.


----------



## Rebus

Is the cycle you quoted something youve just started on for your prep or have you also been cruising/cycling since last year mate??

What are the shows your doing/plan doing in total??


----------



## MissBC

Look forward to following this babe xx you will do awesome im sure!!


----------



## weeman

BRABUS said:


> Is the cycle you quoted something youve just started on for your prep or have you also been cruising/cycling since last year mate??
> 
> What are the shows your doing/plan doing in total??


That basically makes up my cycle most of the time,cruised a bit over end november thru december into jan on much lower dosage and ramped it back up again for prep.



Lin said:


> Subscribed to your log Bri and whoring pics :thumb: x


thanks Lin,pics will be far less exciting than what i normally post lmao:innocent:


----------



## weeman

MissBC said:


> Look forward to following this babe xx you will do awesome im sure!!


Thanks Bri,hopefully the change should be interesting at least anyway!

Brabus forgot to mention the shows,SK classic Lochgelly Heavyweight May 2nd,NABBA Scotland finals class 2 May 9th,UKBFF Scottish Paisley heavyweights May 16th and then hopefully onto the NABBA brits end of May


----------



## dmcc

Subscribed you big stud. Back and arms looking nice there. Was going to say "Looking forward to seeing you with your kit off" but let's face it..... :lol:


----------



## weeman

lmao,you know me mate,my clothes fall off faster than leaves off a tree at this time of year lol


----------



## 3752

good luck Brian...although knowing what condition you can get in even with your disability (training with RS  ) will definatly see you at the Brits mate...


----------



## ShaunMc

weeman said:


> As the title says
> 
> Less than 14 weeks to go,started diet 'properly' this week,slipping into prep mode easier than ever which is nice,with any luck this year will be first drama free year i will have prepped in so it will be nice to be able to focus solely on the task at hand
> 
> No pics taken yet barring this fully clothed one (yes it is me taking part in the 'who can pee the highest' comp with Gary and RS lol) as its all i'm brave enough to reveal at this point lmao


so thats what happened to that BARN DOOR .... feck ur back is big Bri


----------



## coco

looking forward to the real pics mate

its going to be scary!!!


----------



## weeman

Vince said:


> Actually surpeised you managed to keep your trunks on when on stage :lol: :lol: :lol:


its a shocker mate i know lol many thought i wasnt capable of keeping them on lol



Pscarb said:


> good luck Brian...although knowing what condition you can get in even with your disability (training with RS  ) will definatly see you at the Brits mate...


lmao cheers mate,its the constant feeling me up which is the problem with RS these days,he insists on cupping my balls when spotting me no matter what the exercise,he says its normal but i'm not so sure......



ShaunMc said:


> so thats what happened to that BARN DOOR .... feck ur back is big Bri


i waish it was shaun,your the guy with the barn door mate,mines is more kitchen cupboard sized lol



coco said:


> looking forward to the real pics mate
> 
> its going to be scary!!!


hopefully scary in the good way and no the bad way lolol first pics wont be much to look at but in another few weeks they should get more interesting


----------



## Geo

Sweet dude, didnt think you were doing a journal. Looking forward to this now. Be keep a close aye on you Twinkle toes. 

Geo


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Geo said:


> Sweet dude, didnt think you were doing a journal. Looking forward to this now. Be keep a close aye on you Twinkle toes.
> 
> Geo


It'll be twinkle NAILS when I'm done with him


----------



## danimal

good luck mate! know your gonna do well this year


----------



## Geo

Zara-Leoni said:


> It'll be twinkle NAILS when I'm done with him


Just make sure you grab me before you do it, so i can take Pics. lol

Geo


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> It'll be twinkle NAILS when I'm done with him


Is the Weeman really going onstage with painted nails???


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> Is the Weeman really going onstage with painted nails???


Oh..... he definately would....

What you lot seem to fail to grasp is..... he REALLY has no shame..... Its NOT just an act


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh..... he definately would....
> 
> What you lot seem to fail to grasp is..... he REALLY has no shame..... Its NOT just an act


Oh I believe he will:laugh: I want to see pictures!!!!


----------



## weeman

danimal said:


> good luck mate! know your gonna do well this year


cheers mate,wish i had your optimism lol!! hate these early body in limbo stages!!



Geo said:


> Just make sure you grab me before you do it, so i can take Pics. lol
> 
> Geo


aaah mate you should know by now i go no where without a camera,it will be documented and posted for all to see 



zeus87529 said:


> Is the Weeman really going onstage with painted nails???


you know it mate :thumb:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh..... he definately would....
> 
> What you lot seem to fail to grasp is..... he REALLY has no shame..... Its NOT just an act


She knows me sooo well.....:laugh:

pic update later on tonight,not lookin forward to it,hate the first pics at this stage of the diet,body looks smaller and not tight enough,cant we just teleport forward a few weeks? lol


----------



## Galtonator

will you be posting up your training session and diet Weeman?


----------



## weeman

no mate,i find that kind of thing boring as f*ck to read in journals (dont mean any offence to anyone) to me its just mind numbing numbers,if i get any pb's or owt during prep then yeah i will post things like that up but fk this 'back to tonight i did a million sets of this exercise for a thousand reps,then did that exercise blah blah blah'

think of my journal as more of the way they make Ladybird books for kids,full of pictures which is far more interesting


----------



## Galtonator

Well a sample of your training and diet would be nice to see:thumb:. As for the pics keep em coming:bounce:


----------



## weeman

lol ok

i train day on day off,only train each bodypart once every 10 days,currently do cardio eod for 20mins.

diet is oats and whey to start the day then the rest of the day is either mrp shakes or a mix of low fat chips/rice/potatoes and lean steak mince/chicken/fish for the next 5-6 meals 

lol now thats what i call an abreviated training and diet summary lol


----------



## Fivos

Good luck on the prep Weeman...hopefully i shall see you at the Nabba Brits..although ill be in the >40s

Fivos


----------



## weeman

thanks mate  good luck to you too  and i know you prob wont be in the mood for it at the time but i hope you have your camera with you so i can pester you lol


----------



## Galtonator

Thanks mate. Now get some pics up


----------



## weeman

pics up later tonight once they have been taken,train chest and tri's tonight at about 7.30 so will be sometime after that,off to the sunbed in 20 mins to unbleach myself lol


----------



## Fivos

weeman said:


> thanks mate  good luck to you too  and i know you prob wont be in the mood for it at the time but i hope you have your camera with you so i can pester you lol


Mate if ive got the camera in hand i'll def get some pics for you..

Fivos


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> no mate,i find that kind of thing boring as f*ck to read in journals (dont mean any offence to anyone) to me its just mind numbing numbers,if i get any pb's or owt during prep then yeah i will post things like that up but fk this 'back to tonight i did a million sets of this exercise for a thousand reps,then did that exercise blah blah blah'
> 
> think of my journal as more of the way they make Ladybird books for kids,full of pictures which is far more interesting


Agree 100%.... I've posted up the odd training session and I even end up boring myself 

Photies are the way forward :thumb:


----------



## weeman

okay first pics of the journal,been dieting for 10 days so far,hate the first pics,but anyhoo......


----------



## weeman

and some more


----------



## ba baracuss

Nice work Mike Tindall










Have you always had such obscene lats or do you train them in a specific way? The width of them is mental :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

lookin very good mate. that front lat spread is awesome


----------



## TaintedSoul

weeman said:


> lmao cheers mate,its the constant feeling me up which is the problem with RS these days,*he insists on cupping my balls when spotting me no matter what the exercise*,he says its normal but i'm not so sure......


I hope he uses his mouth when he does this!! :laugh:

Glad to see you got a journal going, I do prefer pictures and the odd little event story when something goes right or wrong rather than reading every single fart and itch you had throughout the day.

All the best till the show.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Awwwww bollox......

Now you're officially ahead of me in the photo-whoring :cursing:

Goddammit!!!!

That aside - looking well for a start off Bri - you dont have much to lose at all so I see why you waited a few weeks to start (you fcuker.... not that I hate you for it in the slightest......  )


----------



## dmcc

Nice photos...

(adds to collection :lol: )


----------



## weeman

ba baracuss said:


> Nice work Mike Tindall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you always had such obscene lats or do you train them in a specific way? The width of them is mental :thumbup1:





hilly2008 said:


> lookin very good mate. that front lat spread is awesome


lol i dont even know who mike tindall is lmao

cheers guys  i dont really rate my lat spread tbh,i thought it was mediocre at best lol been trying hard to bring my back up this year tho so hopefully new size will stay


----------



## weeman

TaintedSoul said:


> I hope he uses his mouth when he does this!! :laugh:
> 
> Glad to see you got a journal going, I do prefer pictures and the odd little event story when something goes right or wrong rather than reading every single fart and itch you had throughout the day.
> 
> All the best till the show.


yeah he does prefer to use his mouth tbh lmao

cheers mate 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Awwwww bollox......
> 
> Now you're officially ahead of me in the photo-whoring :cursing:
> 
> Goddammit!!!!
> 
> That aside - looking well for a start off Bri - you dont have much to lose at all so I see why you waited a few weeks to start (you fcuker.... not that I hate you for it in the slightest......  )


its a photo war of epic proportions baby!!! you better get your ass moving cos you know every 10 days there is gner be more lol i shant be beaten 

in seriousness cheers hen,tried to stay a touch leaner than usual this last offseason and i reckon it worked,still think i will fill out a touch more as the diet draws in the same way as i did the last time :thumbup1:



dmcc said:


> Nice photos...
> 
> (adds to collection :lol: )





Lin said:


> Snap


lmfao at you two (letch away bitches!!!! lolol)

have to say tho will be glad when the waist is a bit less thick in a cple weeks,then god help you with my new black n white arty's for the adult lounge! photo whoring of the highest order!!! lmao


----------



## laurie g

looking very good bud what bf are you 8/9%


----------



## Goose

Looking awesome.

Keep the pictures rolling!


----------



## Galtonator

what about some training pics?


----------



## weeman

thanks mate 

i honestly have no idea,its not something i have ever had measured,i just know it gets low come the time lol

do you really think its that low just now? i would have est higher myself but then there are so many differing opinions on what is an accurate measurement eh


----------



## pastanchicken

looking great mate!


----------



## weeman

Goose said:


> Looking awesome.
> 
> Keep the pictures rolling!


thanks bud appreciate it,not feeling like i look so awesome yet tho,give it a few weeks before i start suffering big headedness syndrome lmao



Galtonator said:


> what about some training pics?


not something i have ever done mate,maybe get some training clips done this time around,have done that in the past,i actually video each strip off session but by the timeit gets upped onto youtube or vimeo the quality is drastically reduced and i look utter sh1t cos of the detail lost


----------



## laurie g

weeman said:


> thanks mate
> 
> i honestly have no idea,its not something i have ever had measured,i just know it gets low come the time lol
> 
> do you really think its that low just now? i would have est higher myself but then there are so many differing opinions on what is an accurate measurement eh


your leaner then me and im bout 10% youll see on me journal:thumbup1:


----------



## clarkey

Some big improvements to your back there Brian:thumbup1: did you change anything when it comes to training back?


----------



## weeman

cheers clarkey,only thing i changed as such was removed wide grip pulldowns as a main exercise and used close grip instead which i feel much better in my back,stuck to rack deads and a seated rowing machine


----------



## TH0R

Looking forward to this, will we be getting night time cardio updates:whistling:

Good luck with everything Bri:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss

weeman said:


> lol i dont even know who mike tindall is lmao
> 
> cheers guys  i dont really rate my lat spread tbh,i thought it was mediocre at best lol been trying hard to bring my back up this year tho so hopefully new size will stay


They are like wings mate. Maybe you have a proportionally small waist and torso, but they are freaky.

What would you attribute it to in terms of exercises?

BTW Mike Tindall is a rugby player. Check him out at the weekend playing for England. He is a big lad too but not quite on your scale.


----------



## Geo

Jeeewhiz Brian,

You always seem to be in good Nick, even for the off season. Looking Brilliant dude, i need to introduce you to pringles and dohnuts dude. 

if your starting out like this and only 10 days since you've started dieting your going to be in some bloody nick come show days. Iv seen the condition you get yourself into i think this year you might out do yourself condition wise, better than ever id say.

Man Hugs Beeeeeatch..

Geo


----------



## Origin

Big Bri......looking well good mate, its about time you and RS came over to Enterprise for a session and a freak out!!! (Freak out my regular members that is). The gym stops when I'm practising posing, especially when the baggies are around the ankles LOL.


----------



## weeman

tel3563 said:


> Looking forward to this, will we be getting night time cardio updates:whistling:
> 
> Good luck with everything Bri


lol cheers mate :thumb: :innocent:



ba baracuss said:


> They are like wings mate. Maybe you have a proportionally small waist and torso, but they are freaky.
> 
> What would you attribute it to in terms of exercises?


lol wings lol i do have very small hips and a small waist which i think creates the illusion my back is a lot bigger than what it is

i listed in a post above all the exercises i do for back mate,nothing special:thumbup1:



Geo said:


> Jeeewhiz Brian,
> 
> You always seem to be in good Nick, even for the off season. Looking Brilliant dude, i need to introduce you to pringles and dohnuts dude.
> 
> if your starting out like this and only 10 days since you've started dieting your going to be in some bloody nick come show days. Iv seen the condition you get yourself into i think this year you might out do yourself condition wise, better than ever id say.
> 
> Man Hugs Beeeeeatch..
> 
> Geo


lol Geo i told you i dont get really outa nik mate,believe me now? lolol heres hoping for best nik i have been in yet tho,that would be nice :thumb:



Origin said:


> Big Bri......looking well good mate, its about time you and RS came over to Enterprise for a session and a freak out!!! (Freak out my regular members that is). The gym stops when I'm practising posing, especially when the baggies are around the ankles LOL.


lol cheers Kami mate,good to see you here bud yeah we are planning on popping thru a bit further into the diet mate for a train/gab/peel off and pose lol:thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc

looking good mate .. spot on .. u can afford to cruise in looking at you now .... :thumb:


----------



## GM-20

looking good bri!


----------



## coco

some thick muscle you got there brian

looking forward to the finished article,

this years shows will be very interesting....


----------



## weeman

ok new prog pics,not putting too much solice in these pics as have been living the week from hell as some of you know due to relationship separation,really all i'm glad about at this point is i have slowly regained the motivation to continue on with prep.

Weight has been a yo yo this week due to no sleeping,lack of appetite,lost 14lbs and regained most of it back,hopefully next set of pics all being well shall show much more marked improvements


----------



## weeman

and two more,dont want to post the rest as i look sh1t in them.


----------



## hilly

personally i think ure being a tad harsh mate you look very good from here nice and lean.


----------



## coco

sorry to hear that mate

you look to have dropped some water tho mate - def tighter looking


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I also think you are being a tad harsh.... looks to me like everything is on target


----------



## ShaunMc

looking good mate ... give it a week and you will be looking even better


----------



## Guest

Looking great Bri. Chest is looking full and thick....and those tri-ceps are a work of art. Keep that head up, you're going to come in looking razor sharp:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

zeus87529 said:


> Looking great Bri. Chest is looking full and thick....and those tri-ceps are a work of art. Keep that head up, you're going to come in looking razor sharp:thumbup1:


I agree totally:thumbup1:


----------



## GM-20

looking good bri mate.

plenty of time.

hope everything works out, chin up.

Garry


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Looking great mate, sorry to hear the bad news


----------



## weeman

thanks guys,means a lot,my heads just up my @rse at the moment.


----------



## weeman

tonights pics.

not a great deal of change since last time,i am a bit leaner but my trademark fullness is lacking severely at the moment but plan to try and rectify that by next time with tweaks to diet and addition of a rake of Extreme supps.

Started clen yesterday (shaking like a road drill lmao) so should be more significant change in next pics.


----------



## weeman

more from tonight.....


----------



## hilly

looks like things are coming along nicely mate. that front lat spread is awesome


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yeah you do look a little less full tbh but I dont think is as bad as you think??

You do have a decent amount of carbs dont you? 300gms or something?

See your famous lower back is coming along nicely :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

This is a seriously [email protected] time of diet I think..... sure we'll all be happier in a few weeks (albeit hungrier mind you lol)


----------



## MissBC

Looking good babe, keep going and yes i agree with zara this is a POOOOOOO time of the diet i feel the same!! xx


----------



## Guest

I wish i was as lean as you right now mate, very impressed over all.....keep it up!!!


----------



## weeman

hilly2008-cheers mate,thanks 

zara/miss bc-thanks girls,yeah zar carbs are at the 300 mark but its more that my diet been so erratic with all the goings on,not been getting consistent numbers in each day which i know is the problem,getting the head on better so that should sort itself out as of now,and yeah your both right,this is the crap point in the diet,its the limbo before the magic starts to happen from the 8 week on mark!

con-cheers mate,had to rub my eyes,think thats the first i have seen you give a compliment without doing the positive/negative thing lmao  jk mate! lol


----------



## Robbyg

Your look good mate nice and thick  I hope one day i can get as good as you mate


----------



## Geo

Looking alot better from the last pics dude, and your trademark lower back is coming in nice and freaky as usual,  So shaking like a road drill, is that your secret to shaking off all the fat, lol??

Try keep you your chin up dude, i know its hard we've all been there, and this is where all friends and family come in to help you out, 

speak soon dude


----------



## martinmcg

cmon weeman .. you no the drill . get passed the head fcuk, and it all comes good , lower back looks the nutts , can i have a lend ha ha :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant

wow you are making progress bro...all in 7 pages,keep it up mate....sure your gonna dial it in nicely!!!!


----------



## powerhouse585

looking **** hot mate

how long to go now

tbh your looking flat and i have no doubt this will even out in the near weeks,your at your best a few % lower down the bf scale,dnt take this the wrong way mate as it isnt intended that way,i know you know this

i jst hope your not dieting to hard as this will effect the end result,somthing to think about

there are many things that could be done though,but you know what works and keep it that way

scott


----------



## weeman

thanks for the nice comments folks 

scott-aye mate i am very flat at the moment,diet has been all over the place for a cple weeks,nothing really popping etc when flexing,hopefully sort all this out over this next week,am actually really taking it easy dieting hard wise,only one cardio sesh a day at 25mins and carbs prot up at 300g and 400g respectively,well thats what they are supposed to be at but like i said its been very erratic lately,my own fault.

its 9 weeks to the SK classic (the old prolab classic)

thanks for looking in mate you know how much i value your opinion


----------



## scottishgaz

powerhouse585 said:


> looking **** hot mate
> 
> how long to go now
> 
> tbh your looking flat and i have no doubt this will even out in the near weeks,your at your best a few % lower down the bf scale,dnt take this the wrong way mate as it isnt intended that way,i know you know this
> 
> i jst hope your not dieting to hard as this will effect the end result,somthing to think about
> 
> there are many things that could be done though,but you know what works and keep it that way
> 
> scott


scotty boy how the fxck are you mate ...

i agree with you on the dieting to hard bit many bb do this and sacrafice hard earned muscle ,, but i know Brian wont do this will ya BRIAN ..

GW


----------



## powerhouse585

weeman said:


> thanks for the nice comments folks
> 
> scott-aye mate i am very flat at the moment,diet has been all over the place for a cple weeks,nothing really popping etc when flexing,hopefully sort all this out over this next week,am actually really taking it easy dieting hard wise,only one cardio sesh a day at 25mins and carbs prot up at 300g and 400g respectively,well thats what they are supposed to be at but like i said its been very erratic lately,my own fault.
> 
> its 9 weeks to the SK classic (the old prolab classic)
> 
> thanks for looking in mate you know how much i value your opinion


 you know wat needs to be done mate and i know that things arnt to good with yourself right now,i remember hitting the same flat wall throughout dieting,but i know in the coming 2 wks u will fill out and your bosy will adjust to its new found calories,but then it will be time to drop cals again,so the cycle keeps going

stay well bro


----------



## powerhouse585

scottishgaz said:


> scotty boy how the fxck are you mate ...
> 
> i agree with you on the dieting to hard bit many bb do this and sacrafice hard earned muscle ,, but i know Brian wont do this will ya BRIAN ..
> 
> GW


 hey gary mate

i am good thanks

how are you buddy,you showing this year


----------



## Mad7

Weeman,

Just caught up with this journal, looking good and you have a waist of a small child (in a good way) :whistling:

Your lat spread is very impressive. What weight are you now and what will you hit stage at ???

Cheers:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

weight is flucuating between 217-224 just now,think i will settle out around the 220 mark for a bit and its anyones guess what weight i hit the stage at,i was 203 last year


----------



## avril

hey scotty hows you my little darling...hope you are well...

big hugs and huge sloppy kiss coming your way when i see you again..so brace yourself for that 

xxxxx


----------



## avril

sorry brian..one for you too....and your own rg t-shirt..with pink bits ha ha

xxxxxxxx


----------



## powerhouse585

weeman said:


> weight is flucuating between 217-224 just now,think i will settle out around the 220 mark for a bit and its anyones guess what weight i hit the stage at,i was 203 last year


 dnt you worry about weight mate,u know better than this,somthing i made a big mistake of many times


----------



## powerhouse585

avril said:


> hey scotty hows you my little darling...hope you are well...
> 
> big hugs and huge sloppy kiss coming your way when i see you again..so brace yourself for that
> 
> xxxxx


hello avril and thanks for the kisses,here is some back at you xxx

im well and making a come back,but slow this time,i hope you are well,have you hung up your trunks

x


----------



## powerhouse585

Hows it going brian mate

any changes this week

chin up buddy


----------



## Guest

updates...updates:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## weeman

powerhouse585 said:


> Hows it going brian mate
> 
> any changes this week
> 
> chin up buddy


hey mate

eating has been much more consistent this week and am feeling the benefits nicely,hoping to look much fuller this week,not changed much,upped the t3 dose to 100mcg and am doing 120mcg clen ed,cardio is 25mins morn and 15 mins night now,not changing food values sothats good no starving state yet,letting everything else do the work this time before start taking the food away 

hows things this week mate?



zeus87529 said:


> updates...updates:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


will be putting new pics up this friday night mate,hopefully fuller tighter and with a bit more colour in me too thanks to MT2 lol


----------



## weeman

tonights pics,only posting two cos am fked off lol after talking things over with my right hand man we decided i really need to get things moving along,i am fuller now so that issue is basically solved but we feel its time to really get the sh1t off and accelarate things along a bit. :beer:


----------



## Guest

Looking great Bri.. I am envious of that massive chest or yours..Definately looking full.. What are you planning to do to "accelerate" the process??


----------



## weeman

zeus87529 said:


> Looking great Bri.. I am envious of that massive chest or yours..Definately looking full.. What are you planning to do to "accelerate" the process??


thanks mate 

basically i am going to set fire to myself whilst doing cardio in a new advanced technique to burn the fat away:lol: lol hope it works :thumb:

I'm gner up my cardio to 2 longer sessions every day,i normally only do cardio twice a day non training days but i'll start a session last thing on training days too,when i did this for the prep for my shows in 2006 it really brought me in significantly more,and being as i am trying to replicate my condition from that year i am going to implement things i did back then


----------



## Zara-Leoni

what are you fcked off about?? you're not behind I wouldn't say??

Agree with the cardio though... you're not doing much, and if you start to come in too quick can always back off later when you're more tired etc too... 

The great thing about photos... we may not always like them, but by fcuk they galvanise us into action sometimes! (as I know only too well after mine 2 weeks ago  )

However mate, on the whole, you're looking well :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Nothing to be ****ed off about mate and I am sorry if I made you feel that way...


----------



## hilly

your looking very good mate.

I do agree tho last year when i dieted before my lads holiday the last 3 weeks i did cardio twice a dy and it made huge differences.


----------



## weeman

RS2007 said:


> Nothing to be ****ed off about mate and I am sorry if I made you feel that way...


lol u nutter dont be daft didnt mean it like that!! i mean what we spoke about was what i was thinking in the first place,its just putting it into motion is the cnut lol

The pics were mostly flashed out,just realised that camera is on completely different setting from last years pics when we didnt use flash at all so explains why a lot is lost in the pics,not making excuses like but its something i only just realised,which as you know doesny help the heed any when lookin over the pics lol

No mate as i said i would much rather you were assertive like you were earlier than lead me up the path,thats why i loves ya! :wink:


----------



## rs007

Right, assertive is it? suck my ****ing cock you dirty ****ing slag, if you knows whats good for you, bitch


----------



## weeman

RS2007 said:


> Right, assertive is it? suck my ****ing cock you dirty ****ing slag, if you knows whats good for you, bitch


now that just got me hard daddy,say it again like you hate me and we're rolling!!!


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> what are you fcked off about?? you're not behind I wouldn't say??
> 
> Agree with the cardio though... you're not doing much, and if you start to come in too quick can always back off later when you're more tired etc too...
> 
> The great thing about photos... we may not always like them, but by fcuk they galvanise us into action sometimes! (as I know only too well after mine 2 weeks ago  )
> 
> However mate, on the whole, you're looking well :thumbup1:


thanks Zar 

yeah you are right,its amazing how much of a fright your own pics can give you damn them lol

its so crap that its not till weeks after the show that you look back at the pics and wonder what all the panic was about lol


----------



## rs007

:lol:

Just need to get your **** into gear now mate, youve done it before and came out smiling on the other side in circumstances that would have 95% of people here throwing the towel in - so this should be a breeze. Get a burst on, next two weeks hard, but not at the expense of muscle, and then see where you are at.

Think if it like this - hard work right now, might do away with the need to go zero ish carbs like you have had to resort to before (never a good situation IMO) as well as put you in a much more confident place.

And before anyone says "you have 8 weeks, plenty of time" well yeah, but it has a nasty habit of disappearing before your eyes, a lot faster than anticipated - if you do the 2 week burst, you will be 6 weeks out at the end... just 6 weeks... take out the last week and that leaves you only 5 weeks of reasonable fat burning capacity... and all of a sudden it starts to seem just a tad claustrophobic time wise...

Time to bring it mate, you are just the man for the job here, and I want you at your best ever this year and if that means saying certain things (its not easy to say things to a mate sometimes) then I have to do it... Id expect no less from you roles reversed...

Head down mate, time to quantum leap....


----------



## jw007

Not used myself mate

But i know several who have with decent results

But DNP is supposed to be awesome in those in already lean condition at 200mg+ a day for a week to ten days

Have you thought about that??

Might save on some of that fckin gay cardio sh1t:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> thanks Zar
> 
> yeah you are right,its amazing how much of a fright your own pics can give you damn them lol
> 
> its so crap that its not till weeks after the show that you look back at the pics and wonder what all the panic was about lol


Aye.... or 6 months down the line when you look back on them and think "fcuk I wish I looked like that now....."


----------



## weeman

lol aye hen thats actually a lot more accurate lol nuts isnt it! oh the merry life of competitive bodybuildsing,who's idea was this again? lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> lol aye hen thats actually a lot more accurate lol nuts isnt it! oh the merry life of competitive bodybuildsing,who's idea was this again? lol


I have a list of people I blame.... My name aint on the list 

Robert said something similar to me tonight when he was worrying I was about to go hypo lol...

Still.... we're a vain bunch and its worth it to look good :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

Just been catching up your your journo mister. Looking goooo'oood!!!

Coming in nicely and I huge improvements are evident.

Now stop being a big jessie and fretting over your non existent saggy bits or I'm putting your ass on ebay!!!! lmao!

I've got the pom poms looked out and we're all booked in for ra ra skirt fittings... pmsl!


----------



## weeman

:beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> :beer:


woo hoo!! :rockon:


----------



## hilly

lookin good mate. Nothing like cheeky flash of the abs. I find i do this is most mirrors when i eventually see them as its a rare thing for me or has been for the majority oif my younger life.


----------



## weeman

cheers zara/hilly 

sorry for the random pic post without words you see as i posted the pic i didnt realise that earlier that day my daughter had spilled a glass of juice on my keyboard rendering it fooked lol so i aint been able to type a thing for past cpl days lol withdrawl symptoms!!!


----------



## Geo

weeman said:


> cheers zara/hilly
> 
> sorry for the random pic post without words you see as i posted the pic i didnt realise that earlier that day my daughter had spilled a glass of juice on my keyboard rendering it fooked lol so i aint been able to type a thing for past cpl days lol withdrawl symptoms!!!


well if you had asked a IT person like i dunno ME, then i would of told you how to fix it. 

You could of actually washed the keyboard with soap and water, yes you heard me right. then left to dry for 24hrs in a warm room. :thumb:

That will be £200 please per hr. im cheap i know. :tongue:


----------



## W33BAM

I just came across the little beauty!!!!!

Theres something seedy about the expression on your face! I can't help but think of Shadrach form Emmerdale!!! Sorry!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Your condition is spot on though... even through the grainy poor quality drunken Lou photography pic!!


----------



## weeman

Geo said:


> well if you had asked a IT person like i dunno ME, then i would of told you how to fix it.
> 
> You could of actually washed the keyboard with soap and water, yes you heard me right. then left to dry for 24hrs in a warm room. :thumb:
> 
> That will be £200 please per hr. im cheap i know. :tongue:


lol i know mate

i tried a cple spare keyboards i had lying around and none of them would work either,dunno if maybe the ps/2 port is maybe fooked now,got a usb keyboard and all is well now 



W33BAM said:


> I just came across the little beauty!!!!!
> 
> Theres something seedy about the expression on your face! I can't help but think of Shadrach form Emmerdale!!! Sorry!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Your condition is spot on though... even through the grainy poor quality drunken Lou photography pic!!


lmao am a handsome devil there eh lololololol

thats prob about the most decent pic of me from the scottish,i shoulda been much dryer tho


----------



## GM-20

hey mate. looking tight in the previous pic- jeans falling off you.

regards

garry


----------



## Guest

Picture update Bri?? How things coming along mate?


----------



## weeman

will know tonight mate,knuckled down a bit these past 10 days since last strip off so fingers crossed i've made a little jump forward  will post pics tonight when i get back from gym.


----------



## weeman

Last nights pics,took them as stills from video we took as the pics taken didnt turn out properly,have gotten leaner so thats a bonus lol just need to keep screwing the nut and get to where i am happy at the progress,just now playing catch up still,aiming to overtake where i was at each point from this time last year and then i'll be a happy bunny


----------



## weeman

and a few more


----------



## Guest

Looking leaner whats your weight at now mate?


----------



## weeman

cheers mate,i stopped weighing myself tho as it was beginning to do my head in,i think i am fluctuating up and down between 210-215lbs tho just now its a guess 

Birthday tomorrow,didnt have my usual cheat at weekend under orders so i could hang out and go mad tomorrow,bought the goodies in today,now i am just staring at it all dreamily in the kitchen..........


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> cheers mate,i stopped weighing myself tho as it was beginning to do my head in,i think i am fluctuating up and down between 210-215lbs tho just now its a guess
> 
> Birthday tomorrow,didnt have my usual cheat at weekend under orders so i could hang out and go mad tomorrow,bought the goodies in today,now i am just staring at it all dreamily in the kitchen..........


Enjoy your birthday mate, youve earned it!

Then back to the torture Thursday first thing, you slack jawed ******!!!!


----------



## Guest

weeman said:


> cheers mate,i stopped weighing myself tho as it was beginning to do my head in,i think i am fluctuating up and down between 210-215lbs tho just now its a guess
> 
> Birthday tomorrow,didnt have my usual cheat at weekend under orders so i could hang out and go mad tomorrow,bought the goodies in today,now i am just staring at it all dreamily in the kitchen..........


 Nice one, i realise it doesnt matter but thought i would ask all the same:rolleyes:

Enjoy your birthday big man, looking forward to next weeks update:thumbup1:


----------



## coco

looking a good bit leaner there mate


----------



## hilly

looking good in the pics mate definatly see good improvements.

Enjoy your birthday


----------



## Guest

All starting to come together nicely Bri.. Legs looking great... Obliques and serratus are shredding up too. Delts popping, chest thick as always. Neat to watch the transformation. Allows me to live vicariously thru you


----------



## weeman

Con said:


> Nice one, i realise it doesnt matter but thought i would ask all the same:rolleyes:
> 
> Enjoy your birthday big man, looking forward to next weeks update:thumbup1:


yeah mate you know how it is,so used to the scales even when we know better its still an automatic question tho,i'm the same lol

hopefully next weeks pics show a good change again,i am still in awe of your back pics Con,seriously meaty you fuker!!! lol



coco said:


> looking a good bit leaner there mate


cheers jeff,and by the looks of your avatar you definately packed on the lean tissue since 2007,need to try and get together before the shows like Rams was saying 



hilly2008 said:


> looking good in the pics mate definatly see good improvements.
> 
> Enjoy your birthday


thanks mate appreciate it  no doubt i'll be a good 10lbs heavier due to the birthday cheat tomorrow lol



zeus87529 said:


> All starting to come together nicely Bri.. Legs looking great... Obliques and serratus are shredding up too. Delts popping, chest thick as always. Neat to watch the transformation. Allows me to live vicariously thru you


thaks mate,just hope the changes start coming thick and fast now,very motivated again so its game on 

Heres another cpl of pics taken last night,Mrs W took them with her phone,different angle


----------



## weeman

dutch_scott said:


> whats ur gear and supps protocol at the moment beautiful?
> 
> looking gravyyy...


Taking out my long acting esthers this week mate,shot 900mg t enanthate,600mg eq and 200mg t prop on monday,will be switching over to 200mg prop eod,100mg tren eod and prob 50mg winny ed from end of the week on 

supps wise i'm a total Extreme Nutrition man,i'm using their liquid fury,amino's,build and recover,performance whey,time release protein,kre-volution and also using a product still under construction from Extreme called Balance,a multi source protein and multi source carb meal reaplacement supp with essential fats added as well,its yumptious 



RS2007 said:


> Enjoy your birthday mate, youve earned it!
> 
> Then back to the torture Thursday first thing, you slack jawed ******!!!!


lol cheers mate,you big piece of crusty sh1t stained ars3 juice,got your mail with attachement mate,business as usual first thing thurs  no matter what i feel like lmao


----------



## coco

yeah be up for that mate, at some point, whenever suits.

whats that extreme liquid fury like mate?


----------



## weeman

pretty good mate,obviously no stimulant in it so that puts a lot of people of looking for the 'buzz' but tbh the pump you get far outweighs that and that to me is the most important bit,especially as the diet goes on,you know how sh1t it gets the lower the carbs get,i've been pretty impressed with it


----------



## BigDom86

looking good  hopefully ill be your size 1 day


----------



## coco

im not a fan of stimulants anyway, sounds perfect for me

may look into getting myself some


----------



## MaKaVeLi

BigDom86 said:


> looking good  hopefully ill be your size 1 day


Only with gear my friend Looking big as always weeman, leaning out well


----------



## BigDom86

MaKaVeLi said:


> Only with gear my friend Looking big as always weeman, leaning out well


we'll see


----------



## TaintedSoul

Happy Birthday sweatie... xxx

Looking good in your pics there, do you feel you on track and meeting or exceeding last years progress up to the show?


----------



## dmcc

You're looking great in Mrs W's pics there Bri... more for the stash


----------



## hilly

alright mate i no you mentioned before you are using metformin while dieting at the moment. just woundering at what dosage and protocol etc. i am carb cycling and debating about adding in 250mg am so that my carbs from first 2 meals will cover it.

I will also use it on my medium days at 500mg and refeed a 1000. any thoughts?


----------



## powerhouse585

looking alot fuller mate and your muscle has changed alot

its matured so much

i cn see it well

your fuller and tigher

need to bump up the fat burning though but trick yourself into keeping that muscle

any help jst ask mate

im dloing well as i cn be


----------



## Chris1

Looking great in the pics there mate 

I have nothing more constructive to add, mainly as I don't know anything constructive to add :laugh: I just like the long chemical words that I can regurgitate in the bar to impress people :whistling:

I will hopefully be popping across the border for one of your shows mate depending on the dates, spoke briefly with Zara about it. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## powerhouse585

come on bri

wheres this update

lets seee how your doing bro

well i hope


----------



## weeman

be doing more pics this coming weekend mate,feel like fking death just now,100g carbs a day and 150mins cardio a day,plus training on training days,can barely stay awake,started adex,prop,tren,mast this week,its gner be a close thing if i make it into condition on time this year mate.

Hope your well big chap,glad got to speak to you the other night,need to get a chat again when you have more time mate.


----------



## willsey4

Good thread Weeman, keep up the good work. Looking good in the pics


----------



## powerhouse585

hope your keeping the chin up

phgne u over the wknd mate


----------



## hilly

hope everything is going well weeman


----------



## weeman

just feel like i'm dying lol seem to have a problem with my right knee thats steadily gotten worse since last friday,its like it needs to click into place or something,its fkn agony,now has me limping and am seriously worried that its going to throw a spanner in the works for my cardio just now which i cant afford.

Defo getting tighter now tho,flat as fck and tiny but def tighter lol,maybe have some new pics tomorrow.


----------



## Mad7

Keep going mate, you have had some knocks lately but you've come through them bigger, better and stronger. :thumbup1:

Looking forward to the pics, you never know, that 10 year old boys waist you have may even have got smaller......lol :thumb:

Good job matey


----------



## ShaunMc

looking good mate glad see ur back and focussed again .. superb shape mate thats genetics so as long as u stay consistant al wil be looking awesome on stage


----------



## weeman

Mad7 said:


> Keep going mate, you have had some knocks lately but you've come through them bigger, better and stronger. :thumbup1:
> 
> Looking forward to the pics, you never know, that 10 year old boys waist you have may even have got smaller......lol :thumb:
> 
> Good job matey


lol thanks mate,and yes my little girl hips are shining thru now lol



ShaunMc said:


> looking good mate glad see ur back and focussed again .. superb shape mate thats genetics so as long as u stay consistant al wil be looking awesome on stage


thanks mate,your pics and condition your getting in is an inspiration to me mate,not long to go now big chap till your up there kicking ass!

ok finally posting pics tonight after a 3 week absence of them,things starting to tighten in now and am finally ahead of this same point last year,looking slightly puffy as it was cheat day yesterday and am 7lbs heavier today so thats expected,next goal is to just keep bringing it in and get peeled all being well!

An even keel needs to come off all over but more so than the rest lower back/glutes/hams still holding good bit of fat.

still got a good bit to shift,


----------



## weeman

more from tonight


----------



## leafman

weeman said:


> no mate,i find that kind of thing boring as f*ck to read in journals (dont mean any offence to anyone) to me its just mind numbing numbers,if i get any pb's or owt during prep then yeah i will post things like that up but fk this 'back to tonight i did a million sets of this exercise for a thousand reps,then did that exercise blah blah blah'
> 
> think of my journal as more of the way they make Ladybird books for kids,full of pictures which is far more interesting


Thats what i like to here :thumbup1: subscribed

ps. looking awesome in photos buddy good luck and like ur honesty 

edited.... just finished reading ur journal, your lower back seems freakish in a good way lol


----------



## Ser

Weeman you are a big TART!

I'd still hit it though:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :devil2: Cheer up ya big hhhooooaaarrrr, i'll let you burn more of that fat off in a bit lol


----------



## Guest

Looking good Bri. Quads are shredding up nicely. Notice a big difference in your mid section also from last pics. Keep it mate, you're almost there!!! :bounce: :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

lookin very good mate can see some big changes from the last pics keep at it mate.


----------



## LOCUST

Hey looking good bro, is 7lb what you put on after your cheat day ?


----------



## powerhouse585

wtf them triceps man

impressive

ive sent u a txt


----------



## weeman

leafman said:


> Thats what i like to here :thumbup1: subscribed
> 
> ps. looking awesome in photos buddy good luck and like ur honesty
> 
> edited.... just finished reading ur journal, your lower back seems freakish in a good way lol


cheers mate,i be as honest as i can  prob too much so sometimes....



Mrs Weeman said:


> Weeman you are a big TART!
> 
> I'd still hit it though:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :devil2: Cheer up ya big hhhooooaaarrrr, i'll let you burn more of that fat off in a bit lol


yeeeeah baby!!! tho as i type this here right now i cant FKN BELIEVE i fell asleep before i got to interfere with yuolol feel conned sitting here lmao



ZEUS said:


> Looking good Bri. Quads are shredding up nicely. Notice a big difference in your mid section also from last pics. Keep it mate, you're almost there!!! :bounce: :thumbup1:


thanks Zeus,just keeping the head down and getting on with it,seeing light at the end of the tunnel now and thats helping motivation


----------



## weeman

hilly2008 said:


> lookin very good mate can see some big changes from the last pics keep at it mate.


cheers mate,just chipping away,couldnt be hating cardio with more of a passion right now tho lol



LOCUST said:


> Hey looking good bro, is 7lb what you put on after your cheat day ?


thanks mate,7lbs is very conservative for me after a cheat day,normally put on up to 14lbs after cheat day but have cut it right down to a cheat 'cpl of hours' being as its getting nearer showdays and i have been behind up till now.

Plus even i get paranoid this close that i shouldnt be going as crazy on my cheat day lol



powerhouse585 said:


> wtf them triceps man
> 
> impressive
> 
> ive sent u a txt


lol tbh i thought my tri's were lookin flat and lifeless in the pics mate,thats them unsited and no pump in them! thanks tho mate,you just made me feel better lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> just feel like i'm dying lol seem to have a problem with my right knee thats steadily gotten worse since last friday,its like it needs to click into place or something,its fkn agony,now has me limping and am seriously worried that its going to throw a spanner in the works for my cardio just now which i cant afford.
> 
> Defo getting tighter now tho,flat as fck and tiny but def tighter lol,maybe have some new pics tomorrow.


lol is my right knee thats feckered jst now too.... cardio aint pleasant....

You looking much better in last nights pics.... the fullness is back too


----------



## LOCUST

Thanks for the reply mate, im doing my 1st pre comp now, and i get a little paranoid im to light, but my prep guy dosent include carb up days, i feel very flat, its intresting to know how much you put on after a refeed/cheat day. as i should take into concideration ill weigh few lbs more after a carb up..

ive been following your journal and will continue to, good luck mate.


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol is my right knee thats feckered jst now too.... cardio aint pleasant....
> 
> You looking much better in last nights pics.... the fullness is back too


cardio is sh1tter than sh1t!! lol hate it to death grrrrrrrrr

thanks,its a relief to see things falling into place a bit more,its a mystery why the fullness has returned right enough lol not complaining tho!



LOCUST said:


> Thanks for the reply mate, im doing my 1st pre comp now, and i get a little paranoid im to light, but my prep guy dosent include carb up days, i feel very flat, its intresting to know how much you put on after a refeed/cheat day. as i should take into concideration ill weigh few lbs more after a carb up..
> 
> ive been following your journal and will continue to, good luck mate.


Its the best decision you'll make doing a show mate,its such a journey and it changes the way you are as a bodybuilder from then on  dont get paranoid at your weight mate,its easy to say but honestly,put it out of your head,i fck my head up with it too and i know better,its just a number,you'll be amazed how good you'll look when your at a weight you would normally have been horrified to be lol

good luck to you mate


----------



## Geo

Hey dude, looking superb now, alot tighter than the last pics, Have you changed anything in your diet??

Its all starting to fall into place now, not long to go. Keep your chin up as its the run in from now on. Next thing you will know RS will be tanning your ass backstage. 

P.s how can you not like CARDIO, mu ha ha ha ha. LOL. x


----------



## dmcc

Mrs W, get the Handycam out cos I wanna violate your man  Looking good Bri.


----------



## weeman

Geo said:


> Hey dude, looking superb now, alot tighter than the last pics, Have you changed anything in your diet??
> 
> Its all starting to fall into place now, not long to go. Keep your chin up as its the run in from now on. Next thing you will know RS will be tanning your ass backstage.
> 
> P.s how can you not like CARDIO, mu ha ha ha ha. LOL. x


thanks Geo,dropped carbs to about 100g and upped cardio to 150 mins a day mate,has brought the changes on rapidly thank fook  feel totally shafted all the time tho,just feel like a zombie doing the endless cardio......



dmcc said:


> Mrs W, get the Handycam out cos I wanna violate your man  Looking good Bri.


lmfao cheers mate,i take it my kidnapping and subsequent date rape is on then? lol


----------



## Uriel

Yip, starting to look like a stage ready Sex Elelephant!!

Give us one of they superd Lat spreads soon Bri, all the best mate


----------



## winger

Bump for sobriety. :beer:


----------



## AlanBud123

You are looking great m8 - wish I could get a body like that  Paisley guy here - just starting out. Good luck


----------



## Delhi

Nearly there now big man.

Carido is a REAL pain n the erse!!!

Changes have been massive since last update pictures.


----------



## weeman

new pics from tonight


----------



## Mad7

weeman said:


> new pics from tonight


Weeman, are you dangling the carrot for us to bite on  !!!!

Where are the pictures :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## hilly

yeh come on mate get them up.


----------



## weeman

hmmmm actually helps to put the pics in the post lol,sorry bout last post! anyway,few from tonight,still coming in,still need to get more fat off and also get shot of this sheen of water thats covering everything,cutting back cardio from 3 hours a day to 80 mins a day in an attempt to see if that will help and also may increase carbs ever so slightly


----------



## Guest

Wow now thats a massive difference well done!


----------



## hilly

lookin very good mate, huge improvements.

3 hours cardio a day bloody hell.


----------



## Mad7

Looking good weeman.

How long till the show ??? And 3 hours of cardio............Do you like pain.... :whistling: (actually yes you do as I've seen the photo's in another thread)


----------



## winger

Stud.


----------



## Guest

Weeman mate (hope i can still call you that after being a prat on a certain thread!) what meds are you currently running and i mean specifically the fat burner/appetite controllers?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jesus Bri... 3hrs a day..... even if I had time to do that I'd not have the energy..... well done mate!! lol!

Looking much better now... i think ur prob doing right thing cutting back now though.... takes a hell of a lot out of you, and dnt want to start losing muscle


----------



## weeman

thanks guys,still need to pull it in significantly more tho,particularly upper front quads/lower back/glutes/hams,feels like its never gner happen!

winger i'm just a hunka burning looooove baby lmao i mean literally i am,done so much cardio i've gone into meltdown lol

con dont be daft man of course still mates,tho everytime i see your back in your avatar it makes me wanna hate you with jealousy lmao

At the mo i'm running 180mcg clen ed,100mcg t3,100mg proviron ed,1mg adex ed,100mg test prop eod,75mg tren ace eod,100mg mast eod,50mg winny ed


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Jesus Bri... 3hrs a day..... even if I had time to do that I'd not have the energy..... well done mate!! lol!
> 
> Looking much better now... i think ur prob doing right thing cutting back now though.... takes a hell of a lot out of you, and dnt want to start losing muscle


aye the cardio has just been soul destroying,now both knees very painful,strained tendons on right foot,body is just getting run down so we are hoping this will help appease that and also help on the water retention front,last thing i can afford is to start eating into muscle because i'm overcooking it as i'm more the lower end of the size scale in class 2 in the first place lol


----------



## Guest

weeman said:


> thanks guys,still need to pull it in significantly more tho,particularly upper front quads/lower back/glutes/hams,feels like its never gner happen!
> 
> winger i'm just a hunka burning looooove baby lmao i mean literally i am,done so much cardio i've gone into meltdown lol
> 
> con dont be daft man of course still mates,tho everytime i see your back in your avatar it makes me wanna hate you with jealousy lmao
> 
> At the mo i'm running 180mcg clen ed,100mcg t3,100mg proviron ed,1mg adex ed,100mg test prop eod,75mg tren ace eod,100mg mast eod,50mg winny ed


 A lot of that looks very similar to a guy i know and what he is about to start today:whistling:

Good luck mate


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> aye the cardio has just been soul destroying,now both knees very painful,strained tendons on right foot,body is just getting run down so we are hoping this will help appease that and also help on the water retention front,last thing i can afford is to start eating into muscle because i'm overcooking it as i'm more the lower end of the size scale in class 2 in the first place lol


lol.... got matching cardio injuries.... knees are feckered, right foot has a dodgy twinge...

thankfully its been long enough now am no longer getting blisters/feet cut to ribbons and having to strap up with plasters every morning!


----------



## anabolic ant

wow weeman,your looking bloody good...see so much detail....nice one!!!


----------



## Guest

Bri.... That side tricep pose is wicked. Huge tris and the delts just pop out of the photo. Nice work mate, you're looking mint!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol.... got matching cardio injuries.... knees are feckered, right foot has a dodgy twinge...
> 
> thankfully its been long enough now am no longer getting blisters/feet cut to ribbons and having to strap up with plasters every morning!


lmao it was only recently i finally didnt need the plasters anymore,i liked them tho,they were the wean's Finding Nemo plasters,they were cool!!!!



anabolic ant said:


> wow weeman,your looking bloody good...see so much detail....nice one!!!





ZEUS said:


> Bri.... That side tricep pose is wicked. Huge tris and the delts just pop out of the photo. Nice work mate, you're looking mint!!! :thumbup1:


thanks AA/zeus,but i'll be a whole lot happier when i'm a good bit tighter again! actually thats a lie,i wont be happy because i will wanna be tighter still lmao oh the joys!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> lmao it was only recently i finally didnt need the plasters anymore,i liked them tho,they were the wean's Finding Nemo plasters,they were cool!!!!


pmsl....

the knee thing is sh1te eh?

i get up to walk and they dont work.... stairs are interesting - esp going down lol


----------



## weeman

oh fck,going down the stairs,feel like a geriatric,feels like the tendons are just gner snap and let you go tumbling,wee Lauren cannae understand where daddys strength has gone at all,wee soul.

stroll on getting (slightly) fatter again and not having the joints of a 80 year old lol whole body feels like its made of glass at the moment,in gym nothing pumps up properly,everything hurts,elbows feel like they just want to go ping and dont even start me on shoulders lmao

think i need to be taken to the vet and put to sleep lol


----------



## winger

weeman said:


> think i need to be taken to the vet and put to sleep lol


LOL, your a beast!


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> oh fck,going down the stairs,feel like a geriatric,feels like the tendons are just gner snap and let you go tumbling,wee Lauren cannae understand where daddys strength has gone at all,wee soul.
> 
> stroll on getting (slightly) fatter again and not having the joints of a 80 year old lol whole body feels like its made of glass at the moment,in gym nothing pumps up properly,everything hurts,elbows feel like they just want to go ping and dont even start me on shoulders lmao
> 
> think i need to be taken to the vet and put to sleep lol


Stop whinging you big poofta, its only a wee fkn diet your on, anyone would think your dying :whistling:  :lol:


----------



## weeman

squeak


----------



## coco

looking very good there brian - tightened up a good bit.


----------



## leafman

weeman said:


> oh fck,going down the stairs,feel like a geriatric,feels like the tendons are just gner snap and let you go tumbling,wee Lauren cannae understand where daddys strength has gone at all,wee soul.
> 
> stroll on getting (slightly) fatter again and not having the joints of a 80 year old lol whole body feels like its made of glass at the moment,in gym nothing pumps up properly,everything hurts,elbows feel like they just want to go ping and dont even start me on shoulders lmao
> 
> think i need to be taken to the vet and put to sleep lol


Lmao.

Pics lookin good weeman, tricep shot :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Mrs Wee get the webcam out. Brian looks so hot he deserves bummage.


----------



## RedKola

Wow, just seen the pics, yer looking good! 

3 hours of cardio!  Talk aboot determination, eh?!? :lol:


----------



## Ser

/Ser busts in with camera crew.....video footage to follow:laugh:


----------



## dmcc

*books first flight to Prestwick


----------



## leafman

Whats goin on weeman??? no updates??

:whistling:

If you get time put up ur back work out just been looking at some of ur pics mate, one at beggining of this thread with t shirt on and back bulging :thumbup1: Hope u keep this goin :whistling:


----------



## Tiger81

Mate you really need to get some pro shots done, i know for a fact the pics never do you justice - that said you still look pretty damn big and cut in the pics. Biceps, hams, rear delts are all bigger and improved. Awesome.


----------



## Geo

Tiger81 said:


> Mate you really need to get some pro shots done, i know for a fact the pics never do you justice - that said you still look pretty damn big and cut in the pics. Biceps, hams, rear delts are all bigger and improved. Awesome.


You Big Sook, just get him bummed and be done with it, :thumb: :whistling: :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

leafman said:


> Whats goin on weeman??? no updates??
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> If you get time put up ur back work out just been looking at some of ur pics mate, one at beggining of this thread with t shirt on and back bulging :thumbup1: Hope u keep this goin :whistling:


back workout changes around mate but basically 9 sets total close grip pulldowns,rack deads and t bar row  some weeks throw in normal latpulldowns and take a diff movement out,just depends how i feel on a given night.

updates wise,heads just so up my @rse with how i'm looking,happy but not happy,am better nik just now than i was last year but not good enough nik yet for my liking,it will come tho.

Once i start tanning up on wednesday night for my first show of the run this saturday i'll get some pics up as the tan transforms everything and hopefully put my head in a better place 



Tiger81 said:


> Mate you really need to get some pro shots done, i know for a fact the pics never do you justice - that said you still look pretty damn big and cut in the pics. Biceps, hams, rear delts are all bigger and improved. Awesome.


thanks mate really flattered  i would love to get some shots done like the ones you just had done,they looked sh1t hot to me,just the cost thats involved in getting decent photographer that knows what he is doing for those kind of things,if i could afford it i would deffo get it done tho.



Geo said:


> You Big Sook, just get him bummed and be done with it, :thumb: :whistling: :thumbup1:


now now george,stop that jealous bitching,my ass is always open to you hunny.


----------



## Geo

weeman said:


> back workout changes around mate but basically 9 sets total close grip pulldowns,rack deads and t bar row  some weeks throw in normal latpulldowns and take a diff movement out,just depends how i feel on a given night.
> 
> updates wise,heads just so up my @rse with how i'm looking,happy but not happy,am better nik just now than i was last year but not good enough nik yet for my liking,it will come tho.
> 
> Once i start tanning up on wednesday night for my first show of the run this saturday i'll get some pics up as the tan transforms everything and hopefully put my head in a better place
> 
> thanks mate really flattered  i would love to get some shots done like the ones you just had done,they looked sh1t hot to me,just the cost thats involved in getting decent photographer that knows what he is doing for those kind of things,if i could afford it i would deffo get it done tho.
> 
> now now george,stop that jealous bitching,my ass is always open to you hunny.


you said i was the one and only for some bum rubbing, now we have tiger. O well he can go in the middle, lol 

How's it coming along anyway, pics look fookin brilliant, but pics dont do you justice dude, always better in the flesh mate.

Not long now eh. Cani wait for the shows now,  x


----------



## leafman

weeman said:


> back workout changes around mate but basically 9 sets total close grip pulldowns,rack deads and t bar row  some weeks throw in normal latpulldowns and take a diff movement out,just depends how i feel on a given night.
> 
> updates wise,heads just so up my @rse with how i'm looking,happy but not happy,am better nik just now than i was last year but not good enough nik yet for my liking,it will come tho.
> 
> Once i start tanning up on wednesday night for my first show of the run this saturday i'll get some pics up as the tan transforms everything and hopefully put my head in a better place
> 
> thanks mate really flattered  i would love to get some shots done like the ones you just had done,they looked sh1t hot to me,just the cost thats involved in getting decent photographer that knows what he is doing for those kind of things,if i could afford it i would deffo get it done tho.
> 
> now now george,stop that jealous bitching,my ass is always open to you hunny.


So three sets of lat pull downs close grip, 3 sets of rows, and 3 sets of deads (not nessarily in that order).

You sure thats it and this aint one of them times that the top fellas only tell u so much :lol: :lol: jkin buddy 

I do all you said except just changed my lat pull downs to chins.

You gonna tell me your rep range when your not in diet and your bulking (not sure if it makes a diff :confused1: )

Cheers matey i love t bar rows but was thinking of not doin them and swapping for sommat else but im not now :tongue:  My back needs to get a life and fukcin grow mate :lol:

Thanks mate


----------



## leafman

Not sure whats happened in that post above but my post is in there weeman :lol: its your quote then what i put then sommat else :lol:

edited iv fixed it im gettin good ha


----------



## jw007

Wish I was going mate,

Cant get a flight Im afraid

Thats portsmouth show has really given me the appetite to get back into the BB scene... BIG TIME

KEEP IT FCKIN TIGHT WEEMAN

Love it 

xxxxx


----------



## rs007

jw007 said:


> Wish I was going mate,
> 
> Cant get a flight Im afraid
> 
> Thats portsmouth show has really given me the appetite to get back into the BB scene... BIG TIME
> 
> KEEP IT FCKIN TIGHT WEEMAN
> 
> Love it
> 
> xxxxx


Dont worry Joe, I'll throw a couple of spare "KEEP IT TIGHT"s in for you, I know you are gutted to be missing out on another show... you'll be with us in spirit when I am arranging weemans, the missus, mrs weemans & my own tupperwares all over the centre aisle of the hall :thumb:

But Weeman always keeps it tight for me :whistling:


----------



## jw007

RS2007 said:


> Dont worry Joe, I'll throw a couple of spare "KEEP IT TIGHT"s in for you, I *know you are gutted* to be missing out on another show... you'll be with us in spirit when I am arranging weemans, the missus, mrs weemans & my own tupperwares all over the centre aisle of the hall :thumb:
> 
> But Weeman always keeps it tight for me :whistling:


Understatement of century mate:whistling:

But I WILL BE THERE IN SPIRIT

And from that day forth I shall until the next sabbath be eating plain rice and dried chicken from tuppaware...

YOU GOT THIS< ITS ALL YOUR BRI:thumb:


----------



## weeman

Geo said:


> you said i was the one and only for some bum rubbing, now we have tiger. O well he can go in the middle, lol
> 
> How's it coming along anyway, pics look fookin brilliant, but pics dont do you justice dude, always better in the flesh mate.
> 
> Not long now eh. Cani wait for the shows now,  x


your forgettin something there geo,RS is my life long bandit,you'll need to ask his permition first to see if i am allowed to be gimped out of an evening 

aye its coming along lol lets leave it at that,trying not to look at myself in the hope i wake up shredded one day this week lmao



leafman said:


> So three sets of lat pull downs close grip, 3 sets of rows, and 3 sets of deads (not nessarily in that order).
> 
> You sure thats it and this aint one of them times that the top fellas only tell u so much :lol: :lol: jkin buddy
> 
> I do all you said except just changed my lat pull downs to chins.
> 
> You gonna tell me your rep range when your not in diet and your bulking (not sure if it makes a diff :confused1: )
> 
> Cheers matey i love t bar rows but was thinking of not doin them and swapping for sommat else but im not now :tongue:  My back needs to get a life and fukcin grow mate :lol:
> 
> Thanks mate


lol once i am one of the top guys then i'll get to lie about what i do but till then i need to tell the truth on how i stay so small and perfectly proportioned 

my workouts never change reps/set/volume wise wether dieting or precontest,generally 6-12 rep range and train each bodypart once every 10 days 



jw007 said:


> Wish I was going mate,
> 
> Cant get a flight Im afraid
> 
> Thats portsmouth show has really given me the appetite to get back into the BB scene... BIG TIME
> 
> KEEP IT FCKIN TIGHT WEEMAN
> 
> Love it
> 
> xxxxx


i'm sure somehow you'll battle your way thru the weekend whilst i'm onstage mate,somehow whilst your eating you pwo crisps and stella shake and chilling out am sure your mind will be tormented at the thought of missing this show lmao xx

this weekends show aint the important one,its the next two weekends in a row that are worrying me as they are the qualifiers eek.



RS2007 said:


> Dont worry Joe, I'll throw a couple of spare "KEEP IT TIGHT"s in for you, I know you are gutted to be missing out on another show... you'll be with us in spirit when I am arranging weemans, the missus, mrs weemans & my own tupperwares all over the centre aisle of the hall :thumb:
> 
> But Weeman always keeps it tight for me :whistling:


hey come on,we will have the tupperware tubs tho ours are done properly,rammed to the max with kfc and sweets,not a healthy fkn drop of food in sight!!! lmao proper hardcore!!!!

LATS!!!!!

GLUTES!!!!!

HUUUUUUUUUUUGE!!!!

KEEEEEEEEEP IT TIGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## leafman

I think you underestimate yourself mate and im being serious. You hav won stuff so your better than a avergae joe :whistling: sorry really couldnt help it joe haha man he aint ever gonna talk to me again :lol: i really did mean your better than the average person who does weights and gets big and competes. You have won the scottish title or sommat aint u :confused1: Dont that mean your one of top scottish blokes??? or you saying its all a fix :lol: :lol:

hope it all goes well mate and all best for your shows


----------



## Tiger81

Geo said:


> You Big Sook, just get him bummed and be done with it, :thumb: :whistling: :thumbup1:


lol if i bummed him it would be all over this site in "the weeman chronicals".....Besides he would need a wheelchair when im finished :thumb:


----------



## Tiger81

Bri there is bound to be someone in your area that is a whiz with an slr and PS. My guy did it for free as he is a mate otherwise i wouldnt have been able to get them.


----------



## GM-20

bri not long now mate! look forward to seeing you at the weekend!

regards

Garry


----------



## winger

Bump for pics, naked of course and not just you either.....sheesh


----------



## weeman

leafman said:


> I think you underestimate yourself mate and im being serious. You hav won stuff so your better than a avergae joe :whistling: sorry really couldnt help it joe haha man he aint ever gonna talk to me again :lol: i really did mean your better than the average person who does weights and gets big and competes. You have won the scottish title or sommat aint u :confused1: Dont that mean your one of top scottish blokes??? or you saying its all a fix :lol: :lol:
> 
> hope it all goes well mate and all best for your shows


lol cheers mate,the way i see it is i'd rather remain humble and do well than think i'm someting and get nowhere 

No i'm certainly not one of the top guys yet bud,yeah i did win the heavyweight class at last years UKBFF scottish show but that was only my second year competing,which yes is a good achievement but a long ways to go before i can stand shoulder to shoulder with the other top amatuers in our sport,get there eventually tho!!

thanks tho mate 



Tiger81 said:


> lol if i bummed him it would be all over this site in "the weeman chronicals".....Besides he would need a wheelchair when im finished :thumb:


now that kinda talk is gner earn you a one way ticket to my bed baby x



GM-20 said:


> bri not long now mate! look forward to seeing you at the weekend!
> 
> regards
> 
> Garry


yeah mate not long at all,currently p1ssing my brains out lol see you at the weekend bud.



winger said:


> Bump for pics, naked of course and not just you either.....sheesh


more?you are a glutton for punishment lol


----------



## Tiger81

weeman said:


> now that kinda talk is gner earn you a one way ticket to my bed baby x


Great! Can I be big spoon?? :tongue:

x


----------



## leafman

weeman said:


> lol cheers mate,the way i see it is i'd rather remain humble and do well than think i'm someting and get nowhere
> 
> No i'm certainly not one of the top guys yet bud,yeah i did win the heavyweight class at last years UKBFF scottish show but that was only my second year competing,which yes is a good achievement but a long ways to go before i can stand shoulder to shoulder with the other top amatuers in our sport,get there eventually tho!!
> 
> thanks tho mate
> 
> I wish u well mate with it all :thumbup1:
> 
> now that kinda talk is gner earn you a one way ticket to my bed baby x
> 
> yeah mate not long at all,currently p1ssing my brains out lol see you at the weekend bud.
> 
> more?you are a glutton for punishment lol


When the time comes will you enter more than just the scottish bbin comps? And also im sure i seen a clip of u on you tube some time :confused1: might hav been a link or sommat. If i did and u hav some vids on there if u get time giz a link mate to hav proper look.


----------



## Geo

Here's a clip of the boy wonder in action from 2006 though. :thumb:






xx


----------



## ragahav

great vid :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Damn, he holds so much muscle and no waist.


----------



## weeman

leafman said:


> When the time comes will you enter more than just the scottish bbin comps? And also im sure i seen a clip of u on you tube some time :confused1: might hav been a link or sommat. If i did and u hav some vids on there if u get time giz a link mate to hav proper look.


yeah if i qualify i will be going thru to the NABBA Britain at the end of May for the first time,readily prepared to have my ass handed to me lol

heres link to my youtube stuff mate,i'm NOT in the BNBF clips on my profile lol

http://www.youtube.com/user/sbnweeman



Geo said:


> Here's a clip of the boy wonder in action from 2006 though. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx


fookin hell that feels forever ago!! that was me 10 days out from the nabba scotland first timers in 2006,i look so small,shredded right enough :thumbup1:



ragahav said:


> great vid :thumbup1:


cheers mate


----------



## weeman

winger said:


> Damn, he holds so much muscle and no waist.


my waist is actually a medical miracle,i am the first living case of having a 9 year old girls hip girdle transplanted onto a fully grown male


----------



## leafman

Thanks for links geo and weeman, ive been tryin for the past hour and half to try get my stupid fukcin pc to download some flash fukcin sh1t so i can view vids on youtube :cursing:

Pc has just been wiped 2 days ago and reset coz it was fukced and now it wont play the vids :cursing: :cursing: For some reason i cant get that flash thingy thing aswell. Just wont download. Any advice pm me :lol:

will watch them on laptop weeman :thumbup1:

Cheers and reps geo when i can :thumbup1:

Yeeeeeeeeeee iv done it hahaha took me hours lol


----------



## winger

leafman said:


> Thanks for links geo and weeman, ive been tryin for the past hour and half to try get my stupid fukcin pc to download some flash fukcin sh1t so i can view vids on youtube :cursing:
> 
> Pc has just been wiped 2 days ago and reset coz it was fukced and now it wont play the vids :cursing: :cursing: For some reason i cant get that flash thingy thing aswell. Just wont download. Any advice pm me :lol:
> 
> will watch them on laptop weeman :thumbup1:
> 
> Cheers and reps geo when i can :thumbup1:
> 
> Yeeeeeeeeeee iv done it hahaha took me hours lol


Download firefox browser and then download the latest flash when it prompts you. I got your back big guy.

Firefox is slick, it has spell check while you type and you can highlight anything and right click and google search it with a click of the mouse. It used to be safer too, but now so many people use it so the hackers are on board now. Runs great IMO. It's all I use.


----------



## leafman

winger said:


> Download firefox browser and then download the latest flash when it prompts you. I got your back big guy.
> 
> Firefox is slick, it has spell check while you type and you can highlight anything and right click and google search it with a click of the mouse. It used to be safer too, but now so many people use it so the hackers are on board now. Runs great IMO. It's all I use.


cheers mate iv just done it not sure if it worked thow lol. Ill take a look tomoz as its way past me bed time thanks mate reps. :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

leafman said:


> cheers mate iv just done it not sure if it worked thow lol. Ill take a look tomoz as its way past me bed time thanks mate reps. :thumbup1:


No problemo. 

Bump for the 3 hour cardio guy! I wonder if he counts all the sex he has as cardio? winger walks away envious as hell.


----------



## leafman

Just been watching your vids and couldnt stop laugthing at the one you mentioned your not in weeman:lol: were the old fella blatently jumps infront of the bigger guy to show his man boobs :lol: :lol: u seen it?pmsl

Your vids look awesome and do you hav many youtube vids were your training? I seen one were your doin dumbell presses but the weight is in pounds so i hav no idea how much weight it was but they looked big to me :lol: Also the rack deads one i seen but then couldnt find it again lol.

I think you have a good shape seems errr how can i explain hmm i cant just seems bit different from the norm if that makes sense. Mayb its ur small waist. Anyway im off  Ohh and is that rs???? ramsey?? was that him in same show? if so did you whoop his **** :whistling:

Rs i love you my freind even posted a pic of u in my journal :lol: :lol: :lol:

Or did i dream that :confused1: will go check :laugh:


----------



## weeman

winger said:


> Download firefox browser and then download the latest flash when it prompts you. I got your back big guy.
> 
> Firefox is slick, it has spell check while you type and you can highlight anything and right click and google search it with a click of the mouse. It used to be safer too, but now so many people use it so the hackers are on board now. Runs great IMO. It's all I use.





winger said:


> No problemo.
> 
> Bump for the 3 hour cardio guy! I wonder if he counts all the sex he has as cardio? winger walks away envious as hell.


I love firefox too,installed it about 2 years ago and never used anything else since 

and no all the sex is on top of the cardio lmao i should be able to run marathons at this rate hahahahah



leafman said:


> Just been watching your vids and couldnt stop laugthing at the one you mentioned your not in weeman:lol: were the old fella blatently jumps infront of the bigger guy to show his man boobs :lol: :lol: u seen it?pmsl
> 
> *lol no not watched it,mrs wee uploaded those onto the account *
> 
> Your vids look awesome and do you hav many youtube vids were your training? I seen one were your doin dumbell presses but the weight is in pounds so i hav no idea how much weight it was but they looked big to me :lol: Also the rack deads one i seen but then couldnt find it again lol.
> 
> *i think the bells i was using were 165lb bells which are about 75kg bells,heaviest i've managed is 85kg bells/185lb bells but not got a clip of that.*
> 
> I think you have a good shape seems errr how can i explain hmm i cant just seems bit different from the norm if that makes sense. Mayb its ur small waist. Anyway im off  Ohh and is that rs???? ramsey?? was that him in same show? if so did you whoop his **** :whistling:
> 
> *lol cheers mate,people keep telling me i have a great shape,personally i only see the glaring bad bits but hey,thats what makes us better bodybuilders *
> 
> *
> Yeah that is RS,he's my best mate and training partner and yes i did beat him at that show tho i dont know why as he was tighter than i was,it must have been a close thing.*
> 
> *
> * Rs i love you my freind even posted a pic of u in my journal :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Or did i dream that :confused1: will go check :laugh:


----------



## Guest

I think we need some update pics Bri!!!


----------



## weeman

ZEUS said:


> I think we need some update pics Bri!!!


aaaaah mate my heads up my @rse at the minute,i cant bare looking at pics of myself just now cos i'm not happy with how i look,will maybe put some up on Friday night before my show on saturday,my base tan will be finished then too


----------



## winger

weeman said:


> aaaaah mate my heads up my @rse at the minute,i cant bare looking at pics of myself just now cos i'm not happy with how i look,will maybe put some up on Friday night before my show on saturday,my base tan will be finished then too


Can you post some pics up with your head up your ass then? 

That sh1t would be priceless, I couldn't find any pics like that on newbie nudes...lol :whistling:

Bri, for a guy dieting and getting ready for a contest, you seem happy, unlike the other guys that just talk about food. You have just a good demeanor and no I didn't say that to get into Mrs. Weeman's pants...lol


----------



## Ser

winger said:


> No problemo.
> 
> Bump for the 3 hour cardio guy! I wonder if he counts all the sex he has as cardio? winger walks away envious as hell.


Not a chance....its EXTRA cardio...and he has me set on maximum



winger said:


> Can you post some pics up with your head up your ass then?
> 
> That sh1t would be priceless, I couldn't find any pics like that on newbie nudes...lol :whistling:
> 
> Bri, for a guy dieting and getting ready for a contest, you seem happy, unlike the other guys that just talk about food. You have just a good demeanor and no I didn't say that to get into Mrs. Weeman's pants...lol


He has such a good nature anyway babes....and each year it seems to get slightly less harsh.....he is like that so he is still allowed to get into me pants...plus, this year must seem like stress free to him, last year i was dying and our we boy was in hospital needing blood transfusions and stuff...the year he competed before that was when we were having serious surgery done on our daughter.....more to moan about than food when you look at the bigger picture...or what the kids were facing


----------



## Ser

but yes, will try to talk him into posting head up ass pics on NN:lol: That would impress me!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> aaaaah mate my heads up my @rse at the minute,i cant bare looking at pics of myself just now cos i'm not happy with how i look,will maybe put some up on Friday night before my show on saturday,my base tan will be finished then too


oohhhhh yup! ditto!!!

I not had any for 2.5 weeks.... got some last night only cos robert told me to, and I havent even uploaded them to laptop yet to look at them.....


----------



## winger

Sorry Bri, but you have to take a back seat to your most awesome wife that just turns me on.....damn, did I just say that?

Bri, anyone that looks so good and is married to such a prize of a wife, is tops in my book. But I suspect you already know that. :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> oohhhhh yup! ditto!!!
> 
> I not had any for 2.5 weeks.... got some last night only cos robert told me to, and I havent even uploaded them to laptop yet to look at them.....


Are we talking sex or photos?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> Are we talking sex or photos?


Most definately photos!! pmsl..


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> Most definately photos!! pmsl..


Damn, but on a side note I have just listened to your song three times now...lol

If I fall asleep and that song is in my head all night we might have a problem..


----------



## Ser

Steve....DOWN BOY! naughty naughty man for trying to make me hijack this thread about Bri.....now over my knee for ya spankin! :devil2:


----------



## winger

Mrs Weeman said:


> Steve....DOWN BOY! naughty naughty man for trying to make me hijack this thread about Bri.....now over my knee for ya spankin! :devil2:


Ok, I am down with that. But please do not accidentally smack my sacajawea :whistling:


----------



## weeman

winger said:


> Can you post some pics up with your head up your ass then?
> 
> That sh1t would be priceless, I couldn't find any pics like that on newbie nudes...lol :whistling:
> 
> Bri, for a guy dieting and getting ready for a contest, you seem happy, unlike the other guys that just talk about food. You have just a good demeanor and no I didn't say that to get into Mrs. Weeman's pants...lol


lmao thanks mate,in all honesty i'm just the same as all the rest in my boat by just now,all i can think about is food,its a little release on here,theres no point feeling miserable just now,i'll have plenty time to do that next week for 4 days when i go down to vitually zero carbs 



Zara-Leoni said:


> oohhhhh yup! ditto!!!
> 
> I not had any for 2.5 weeks.... got some last night only cos robert told me to, and I havent even uploaded them to laptop yet to look at them.....


i've still been getting pics done,got some done yesterday but just the paranoid head not letting me put them up,dont even wanna see them,its more for after the shows sake and referance for next time out competing 



winger said:


> Sorry Bri, but you have to take a back seat to your most awesome wife that just turns me on.....damn, did I just say that?
> 
> Bri, anyone that looks so good and is married to such a prize of a wife, is tops in my book. But I suspect you already know that. :thumbup1:


lol i never mind taking a back seat to the wife buddy  (usually have no choice,she may be small but she's bossy lol)

and thanks for that last line,thats such a nice compliment fella


----------



## Ser

OK....quick update....disaster had stuck my poor Bri....He has woke up this morning with the sicky bug that me and Lauren had a few days ago....he has watered over and is in a right state....he can't take anti-sickness tabs as the only ones on sale over the counter in my area are Motillium....these make you lactate because of the hormone thingymybob(i was advised to take them when i had breastmilk problems....took them for last 2 days and have leaky boobs!)....so he is puking his wee tummy up and is paniking that he will let everyone down....i have suggested not competing this saturday and just concentrating on the qualifiers next week and the week after....but he isn't happy at my suggestion....long story short we will have to see how he feels/looks later tonight and what advice Rammers has to offer.......

RAMMERS PLEASE ANSWER YOUR TEXTS WHEN YOU GOT THE CHANCE HUN!

If anyone has any advice it would be greatly appreciated......i got him drinking lots of water(which he was doing anyway) and lying on the couch with his feet up, his mam has been fantastic and has taken the kids so that i can look after him properly...any suggestions of how to make him fit for stage on saturday?


----------



## Ser

^^^paniking Ser....no grammer, no punctuation and prolly a sh!t load of typo's....instead of correcting all that go suck an egg....or give usefull advice


----------



## LittleChris

Sounds nasty 

Hope it all turns out well in the end mate, would be a shame to fall at this stage.


----------



## Ser

oh he will still be at the main ones on stage....just this little feet wetter thats causing the issue...its murder having kids at nursery as they bring home every single bug on offer lol...thanks for your kind wishes


----------



## hilly

bad news and unfortunatly their is proberly not much he can do but rest and hope for the best. I have been ill twice now during the diet and due to being so run down it makes these things harder to recover from.

get well soon weeman


----------



## winger

Get well soon weeman.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Mrs Weeman said:


> OK....quick update....disaster had stuck my poor Bri....He has woke up this morning with the sicky bug that me and Lauren had a few days ago....he has watered over and is in a right state....he can't take anti-sickness tabs as the only ones on sale over the counter in my area are Motillium....these make you lactate because of the hormone thingymybob(i was advised to take them when i had breastmilk problems....took them for last 2 days and have leaky boobs!)....so he is puking his wee tummy up and is paniking that he will let everyone down....i have suggested not competing this saturday and just concentrating on the qualifiers next week and the week after....but he isn't happy at my suggestion....long story short we will have to see how he feels/looks later tonight and what advice Rammers has to offer.......
> 
> RAMMERS PLEASE ANSWER YOUR TEXTS WHEN YOU GOT THE CHANCE HUN!
> 
> If anyone has any advice it would be greatly appreciated......i got him drinking lots of water(which he was doing anyway) and lying on the couch with his feet up, his mam has been fantastic and has taken the kids so that i can look after him properly...any suggestions of how to make him fit for stage on saturday?


Ser I have buccastem (sp?) anti-sickness tablets from hospital when i was very ill.... you put them between lip and gum and let them dissolve and to my knowledge no problems like that....

You're welcome to them.... they really stop sickness well... but its how to get them to you quickly???


----------



## leafman

Mrs Weeman said:


> OK....quick update....disaster had stuck my poor Bri....He has woke up this morning with the sicky bug that me and Lauren had a few days ago....he has watered over and is in a right state....he can't take anti-sickness tabs as the only ones on sale over the counter in my area are Motillium....these make you lactate because of the hormone thingymybob(i was advised to take them when i had breastmilk problems....took them for last 2 days and have leaky boobs!)....so he is puking his wee tummy up and is paniking that he will let everyone down....i have suggested not competing this saturday and just concentrating on the qualifiers next week and the week after....but he isn't happy at my suggestion....long story short we will have to see how he feels/looks later tonight and what advice Rammers has to offer.......
> 
> RAMMERS PLEASE ANSWER YOUR TEXTS WHEN YOU GOT THE CHANCE HUN!
> 
> If anyone has any advice it would be greatly appreciated......i got him drinking lots of water(which he was doing anyway) and lying on the couch with his feet up, his mam has been fantastic and has taken the kids so that i can look after him properly...any suggestions of how to make him fit for stage on saturday?


 :cursing: :cursing: i hope he is well soon cant think of out to help apart from what has been said already.

If i was in his shoes id leave the little show alone and just concentrate on getting fit and well and in shape for his qualifyiers. But thats just me, he will prob not want to miss it.

Hope he is better soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Willie

Bad news mate, hope things pick up soon.


----------



## weeman

thanks everyone for the well wishes,feeling a little better today,vomiting stopped round about mid afternoon/t time yesterday,appetite was killed,putting chicken near my mouth yesterday was just making me gag so gave up on it and just tried to keep my fluids up,in the end the only thing that really agreed with me was fresh orange as everything else was just coming back up,by late last night i had switched onto water and was able to stomach that.

As of today looking a little better,yesterday i had just turned into a ball of water,i seem to be drying out as the day goes on,going to the gym tonight for a quick pump thru tho feel as weak as a kitten,see what RS2007 thinks and take it from there,we will fire along to the gym again tomorrow morning before making the journey to Lochgelly and decide then wether or not to enter my class.

Zara sorry didnt reply to your text yest my eyes were so sore i couldnt even look online or look at my mobile screen,thanks for the offer of the tabs tho  thankfully the vomiting has subsided (waist is even more wasp like now lmao)


----------



## winger

Glad you are feeling better waspman.


----------



## Geo

weeman said:


> thanks everyone for the well wishes,feeling a little better today,vomiting stopped round about mid afternoon/t time yesterday,appetite was killed,putting chicken near my mouth yesterday was just making me gag so gave up on it and just tried to keep my fluids up,in the end the only thing that really agreed with me was fresh orange as everything else was just coming back up,by late last night i had switched onto water and was able to stomach that.
> 
> As of today looking a little better,yesterday i had just turned into a ball of water,i seem to be drying out as the day goes on,going to the gym tonight for a quick pump thru tho feel as weak as a kitten,see what RS2007 thinks and take it from there,we will fire along to the gym again tomorrow morning before making the journey to Lochgelly and decide then wether or not to enter my class.
> 
> Zara sorry didnt reply to your text yest my eyes were so sore i couldnt even look online or look at my mobile screen,thanks for the offer of the tabs tho  thankfully the vomiting has subsided (waist is even more wasp like now lmao)


Sorry to hear you were under the weather mate.

If you do make tomorrow good luck in your class dude. I wont be there as its my birthday wknd **** up, so i'll have a few beers for you.  x

I will be there next week though so will see you up there.

Hugs Big Guy.

x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> thanks everyone for the well wishes,feeling a little better today,vomiting stopped round about mid afternoon/t time yesterday,appetite was killed,putting chicken near my mouth yesterday was just making me gag so gave up on it and just tried to keep my fluids up,in the end the only thing that really agreed with me was fresh orange as everything else was just coming back up,by late last night i had switched onto water and was able to stomach that.
> 
> As of today looking a little better,yesterday i had just turned into a ball of water,i seem to be drying out as the day goes on,going to the gym tonight for a quick pump thru tho feel as weak as a kitten,see what RS2007 thinks and take it from there,we will fire along to the gym again tomorrow morning before making the journey to Lochgelly and decide then wether or not to enter my class.
> 
> Zara sorry didnt reply to your text yest my eyes were so sore i couldnt even look online or look at my mobile screen,thanks for the offer of the tabs tho  thankfully the vomiting has subsided (waist is even more wasp like now lmao)


Glad you're better :thumbup1:

Not sure if going tomorrow yet.... if I do will only be night show.

If so though will hopefully get a wee catch up


----------



## hilly

glad things are looking up mate


----------



## weeman

on a lighter note,want a laugh?found this pic earlier,this was taken in march 2005,ooooft who was that fat bloke trying to kid lol


----------



## dmcc

Negging finger is itchy. This fat bloke would like very much to look like that fat bloke, though less ginger.


----------



## winger

weeman said:


> on a lighter note,want a laugh?found this pic earlier,this was taken in march 2005,ooooft who was that fat bloke trying to kid lol


Funny, even though you look heavy, the waist is still wasp like!

Damn weeman, now I see why you look the way you do.


----------



## defdaz

Ack, sounds like you had the norovirus! Hope you're feeling 100% ASAP weeman. You still look good in that pic above, not sure about the shaved chest though!


----------



## defdaz

Love your avatar weeman. It got me thinking though, you look a bit like a certain comic book character:


----------



## weeman

lmao defdaz lol

ok woke up feeling a lot better today,dont look amazing but passable enough to get on stage (i hope lol) so fook it,i'm gner do todays show,see you'se tonight when i get back


----------



## defdaz

Wooohooo go kick some mate! Good luck, have a great time.


----------



## dmcc

Woohooo best of luck Bri, you'll be grand.


----------



## shakey

Good Luck mate:thumb:


----------



## jw007

KEEP IT TIGHT BRI

keep his tuppaware topped up ramsey


----------



## Uriel

Very best of luck mate just remember this is just a wee show - the Saltcoats supermarket turf war is what counts and RS is a pu55y!! (you're a pu55y magnet)


----------



## winger

Kick some ass waspman!


----------



## dmcc

Any news??


----------



## ShaunMc

got a text from ser to say that Bri got 4th in a very tough class ..which is what he was hoping for

WELL DONE WEEMAN


----------



## dmcc

Excellent news, considering he's just been sick as a dog.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Congrats Bri! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Wicked work mate well done!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just back from yelling at weeman to keep it tight and not forget his legs 

Ramsay let the side down atrociously in this department.... luckily me, mrs weeman and RedKola were there to keep standards high :thumbup1:

Not a bit of tupperware in sight it must be said too....!!!

Think Bri is pretty chuffed as he looked better than he (in his head) thought he did 

Thats one out the way Bri..... :thumbup1:

NABBA Scotland next weekend.... look out for some interesting backstage photos of us lot after that one!!  :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ramsay let the side down atrociously in this department.... luckily me, mrs weeman and RedKola were there to keep standards high :thumbup1:


Its true. I am so ashamed. I did give it a "told you you big eejit" when he placed 4th (he had been in a huff all day and saying he shoudln't have entered :lol: ) but that is not a patch on the "KEEP IT TIGHT".

I will redeem myself!!! Give me another chance!!!!

Congrats to weeman, 4th in a tough class, when he was sick as a dog and unable to keep anything down just on Thursday there... hell a fkn achievement just getting to stage, lot of folks would call it off being ill so close. Fantastic result. Plus he beat his arch-nemesis :whistling:


----------



## rs007

Then after all that, the cnt only went and threw his trophy down and smashed it to smithereens, clumsy bell-end :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> Its true. I am so ashamed. I did give it a "told you you big eejit" when he placed 4th (he had been in a huff all day and saying he shoudln't have entered :lol: ) but that is not a patch on the "KEEP IT TIGHT".
> 
> I will redeem myself!!! Give me another chance!!!!
> 
> Congrats to weeman, 4th in a tough class, when he was sick as a dog and unable to keep anything down just on Thursday there... hell a fkn achievement just getting to stage, lot of folks would call it off being ill so close. Fantastic result.* Plus he beat his arch-nemesis * :whistling:


If only I can be so lucky this saturday.... :whistling: :lol:

It was a good standard in the class, Brians condition wasn't as good as we've seen him as he said himself, but it certainly wasn't as bad as he thought, plus as you say, he did dammed well considering he has been ill!!!! It actually pains me saying that about his condition though cos its better than mine!!! 

You have another chance on Saturday.... Glenrothes Halls, Sat morning, tupperware and bottled water in hand, limber up those vocal chords boy! :thumb:

ps.... I'll do a shopping trip for items as we discussed today.... :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> Then after all that, the cnt only went and threw his trophy down and smashed it to smithereens, clumsy bell-end :lol:


shoddy craftsmanship


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> You have another chance on Saturday.... Glenrothes Halls, Sat morning, tupperware and bottled water in hand, limber up those vocal chords boy! :thumb:


Damn, I got it wrong again... I had written down to buy stella and jaffa cakes - is that just for off season:confused1:

Man I am a rank amateur at this swole-stylee BB :lol:


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> ps.... I'll do a shopping trip for items as we discussed today.... :whistling: :thumb:


I was only joking about suggesting you go on stage complete with bum-beads, whip and chainmail bikini Zara, thought you would have realised :lol:


----------



## Ser

oohhhhhh maaannnnnnnn....celebratory rolls an bacon aw roon...fookin YUMPTIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nuff said...night folks


----------



## Guest

Nice job and congrats Bri... excited to see some pics!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RS2007 said:


> Damn, I got it wrong again... I had written down to buy stella and jaffa cakes - is that just for off season:confused1:
> 
> Man I am a rank amateur at this swole-stylee BB :lol:


haha sshhhhh.... spoil the fun :lol:



RS2007 said:


> I was only joking about suggesting you go on stage complete with bum-beads, whip and chainmail bikini Zara, thought you would have realised :lol:


Really? :confused1: But you said if I did it, noone would notice that I'm fat, and I'd beat that ugly bird..... :lol: :whistling:



Mrs Weeman said:


> oohhhhhh maaannnnnnnn....celebratory rolls an bacon aw roon...fookin YUMPTIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nuff said...night folks


HUSH WUMMIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Bacon rolls?? ffs....... :ban:


----------



## leafman

Congrats mate like the little girl i am id have cried and not gone to the show if id av been ill :lol:

Like i say congrats :thumbup1: and hope ur hundred percent soon 

ohhh and giz ur back ill swap u for a puppy :tongue:


----------



## leafman

RS2007 said:


> I was only joking about suggesting you go on stage complete with bum-beads, whip and chainmail bikini Zara, thought you would have realised :lol:


Id pay lots to see that :thumb:


----------



## winger

RS2007 said:


> Then after all that, the cnt only went and threw his trophy down and smashed it to smithereens, clumsy bell-end :lol:


LOL, smithereens.

Congratulations Bri.


----------



## hilly

congrats pal, very impressive considering your state of health, rest up pal.


----------



## shakey

Well Done Bri:thumb: well chuffed for you mate:thumbup1:


----------



## GM-20

well done bri.

i had you 2nd or maybe 3rd... however that might be me being bias?

you had the best shape on stage by a mile, so when i see you again in pasiley i imagine you will be far more dialed in, lower back is still crazy!

ramsay, it wasnt bri's fault that the trophy got smashed to bits... i will say no more lol

regards

garry


----------



## weeman

Thanks very much everyone

Have to say i was very surprised to get even 4th in the class in the end as i thought i wasnt placing at all,was over the moon chuffed to get that due to the way things had gone over the previous 2 days into the show.

I was obviously far from my best so its given me good motivation again for this coming weekends NABBA Scotland,all things being well i will be markedly tighter by then,dried out a hell of a lot more hopefully 

couldnt believe breaking my trophy!!!lol was giving a cuddle goodbye to friends and i dropped it!!! such a dik!! glueing it back together lol

thanks for all the support to everyone who was there and was great to catch up with peeps 

Dropping carbs to virtually nothing now and upping water again,using a bit of aldactone to help me out this week so heres to p1ssing my lungs out for the next week lol

heres a few pics from last night


----------



## winger

Damn, for a guy that says he isn't in condition, you look awesome. I expected so much worse and even worse than that from being sick.

Now I can only judge by those pics, so maybe you don't look that good after all.. 

Do you practice stomach vacuum stuff waspman?


----------



## mick_the_brick

Well done Bri


----------



## EDG301

Well done fella!!! looks like a tough class


----------



## defdaz

Well done dude, you looked awesome!

I still can't believe they'd let Dr. Weemanhattan compete though...










:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## EDG301

Actually, judging by pics, i have you at a higher placing- 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## weeman

thanks guys 

nah my placing was good enough,top 2 cant argue with their placings at all,3rd place guy Chris Vergo (a real nice guy) was a good bit sharper than me too so no complaints there from me 

uploaded my (sh1te) posing routine from the prejudging,really need to get my finger out and put an ACTUAL routine together for this weekends NABBA Scotland instead of making it up and getting stuck in the same 3 or 4 poses continueously lol 

Me posing-






:beer:


----------



## dmcc

Can't embed videos in this forum Bri... only in General I think.


----------



## weeman

dmcc said:


> Can't embed videos in this forum Bri... only in General I think.


just realised mate,edited it and replaced with link instead


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> thanks guys
> 
> nah my placing was good enough,top 2 cant argue with their placings at all,3rd place guy Chris Vergo (a real nice guy) was a good bit sharper than me too so no complaints there from me
> 
> uploaded my (sh1te) posing routine from the prejudging,really need to get my finger out and put an ACTUAL routine together for this weekends NABBA Scotland instead of making it up and getting stuck in the same 3 or 4 poses continueously lol
> 
> Me posing-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:


Have to agree re 1st and 2nd.....

Chris Vergo.... yep. He was a little bit sharper but that must have been close. I dont reckon his tan was dark enough which will make him look not as good as he was....

Urgh routines.... better go practice mine :crying:


----------



## defdaz

weeman said:


> thanks guys
> 
> nah my placing was good enough,top 2 cant argue with their placings at all,3rd place guy Chris Vergo (a real nice guy) was a good bit sharper than me too so no complaints there from me
> 
> uploaded my (sh1te) posing routine from the prejudging,really need to get my finger out and put an ACTUAL routine together for this weekends NABBA Scotland instead of making it up and getting stuck in the same 3 or 4 poses continueously lol
> 
> Me posing-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:


I think you looked really flipping good mate, awesome proportions.

I did giggle a little at the start when you're doing the back shots and you do the archer pose to the right, hit a transition and then you seem to pause, think 'sh*t, no more back poses left!' and then hit another archer, just pointing the other way instead! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for sharing the video Bri, I thought you looked good mate. I love the fog horn in the background...lol


----------



## Ser

errr, that was me zeus.....we (Redkola n me) usually buy loads of horns....but only bought 1 this year for some reason....am off to pick up a few for this week.....in Scotland we are almost famous for that and Weebam for her cheerleading!

LMFAO at Defdaz...blue bri!


----------



## MissBC

You look fab Bri, ESPECIALLY for being sick!!

Cant wait to see what you bring to the Brits xxx


----------



## Ser

He will be bringing alot of noise....there are gonna be so many folk from this board competing at the Brits that i am considering taking out shares in propane!(i like to save my voice for all the blethering i will be doing lol)


----------



## MissBC

Mrs Weeman said:


> He will be bringing alot of noise....there are gonna be so many folk from this board competing at the Brits that i am considering taking out shares in propane!(i like to save my voice for all the blethering i will be doing lol)


when is it?????? what date??? would be fun to make the trek up MAYBE...... never been to scotland before


----------



## Ser

The nabba Brits in Southport on 30th....low carbs missy???? lol

Got the nabba Scotland this saturday and the UKBFF Scottish on 16th


----------



## MissBC

Mrs Weeman said:


> The nabba Brits in Southport on 30th....low carbs missy???? lol
> 
> Got the nabba Scotland this saturday and the UKBFF Scottish on 16th


hahahahahha no carbs hahahahaha

i was thinking about heading to the NABBA brits but just realised how far away it is hahahaha still may go though!!!


----------



## leafman

I would hav put u third buy hey what do i know 

Couldnt get ur link to work my pc is a bit of a winda licker but u looked good and hope it all comes together for next shows :thumbup1:

Well done big man


----------



## jw007

Nice vid mate

Fk knows what language that compare is speaking LMFAO

Looked a bit flat, but loads better than i expected considering illness:thumb:

Got a week to fill out and dry out, so reckn should see some big changes

Routine could have been better with some "KEEP IT TIGHTS" shouted for inspiration:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

jw007 said:


> Nice vid mate
> 
> Fk knows what language that compare is speaking LMFAO
> 
> Looked a bit flat, but loads better than i expected considering illness:thumb:
> 
> Got a week to fill out and dry out, so reckn should see some big changes
> 
> Routine could have been better with some "KEEP IT TIGHTS" shouted for inspiration:lol: :lol: :lol:


yeah mate i was flat as fuk,after the judging i went and had a 'tupperwear' fish supper with loads of salt and vinegar and tomato sauce and a can of full fat coke,you know,proper show grub,by the time i was pumping up for the night show i was harder and fuller and my vascularity had started to reappear lol

this week the stella and jaffa cakes will be on hand baby:thumb:


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> yeah mate i was flat as fuk,after the judging i went and had a *'tupperwear'* fish supper with loads of salt and vinegar and tomato sauce and a can of full fat coke,you know,proper show grub,by the time i was pumping up for the night show i was harder and fuller and my vascularity had started to reappear lol
> 
> this week the stella and jaffa cakes will be on hand baby:thumb:


Thank fck mate

What would you have done without it:lol: :lol: :lol:

Do that before pre judge next week then:thumbup1:

Expecting big changes baby


----------



## weeman

i'm even gner get some post show supermarket cake run with full on dreamtan,tight T/vest and maximum 'lat flair lights out' posing going on in the aisles pics for ya lol am i fuk leaving it at you having beat me like that in the tight tshirt thread you mofo!


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> i'm even gner get some post show supermarket cake run with full on dreamtan,tight T/vest and maximum 'lat flair lights out' posing going on in the aisles pics for ya lol am i fuk leaving it at you having beat me like that in the tight tshirt thread you mofo!


I await with eagerness the "new improved" lights out baby T-shirt pose...

This is Your Bri "YOU GOT THIS ONE YESSSSSSSSS":beer:


----------



## ShaunMc

MissBC said:


> hahahahahha no carbs hahahahaha
> 
> i was thinking about heading to the NABBA brits but just realised how far away it is hahahaha still may go though!!!


you better go. i have a cheescake with my name on it ... that u r making lol


----------



## ShaunMc

looking good mate just lacking the sharpness due to ur illness but its all there and on target for the coming weeks ...... if anything ur just going to look better and better each week

your routine looks goood to me mate .. u should see the **** i perform on stage .. i seem to lack any artistic ability at all lol


----------



## weeman

ShaunMc said:


> looking good mate just lacking the sharpness due to ur illness but its all there and on target for the coming weeks ...... if anything ur just going to look better and better each week
> 
> your routine looks goood to me mate .. u should see the **** i perform on stage .. i seem to lack any artistic ability at all lol


thanks mate

yeah as the week goes on hoping i'll dry out more and more,think i mentioned i'm using aldactone to help me along,will start carb up on thursday which does only give me two days plus morning of the show to fill out,the big question in my head is how much carbs to take in for the carb up as i havent ever nailed it yet!

loling at the routine mate,i do ok for like the first 20-30 seconds of whatever song i pick then its just plod plod plod lmao i do intend to try and be a bit more extravagent this week,so long as i dont bottle it last minute!

fck i didnt even get down off the podium during my routine at the night show cos i was so p1ssed off and convinced that i had done sh1te lol normally i'm straight off and wandering around the stage firing poses off!


----------



## ShaunMc

weeman said:


> thanks mate
> 
> yeah as the week goes on hoping i'll dry out more and more,think i mentioned i'm using aldactone to help me along,will start carb up on thursday which does only give me two days plus morning of the show to fill out,the big question in my head is how much carbs to take in for the carb up as i havent ever nailed it yet!
> 
> loling at the routine mate,i do ok for like the first 20-30 seconds of whatever song i pick then its just plod plod plod lmao i do intend to try and be a bit more extravagent this week,so long as i dont bottle it last minute!
> 
> fck i didnt even get down off the podium during my routine at the night show cos i was so p1ssed off and convinced that i had done sh1te lol normally i'm straight off and wandering around the stage firing poses off!


mate even in your post illness state you have awesome physique mate and look huge on stage ...your proportions and symmetry are second to none


----------



## weeman

lol Shaun you will get a shock when you meet me in real life at the Brits when you realise how small i actually am hahaha the illusion works well for me but soon as i stand next to someone else its obvious i dont carry as much meat as you think! Am flattered all the same tho big chap


----------



## MissBC

ShaunMc said:


> you better go. i have a cheescake with my name on it ... that u r making lol


hahahaha yea i know!!!!! :thumb:

mmmmmmmmmmmmm cheesecake!! xxx


----------



## Ser

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:

cheeeeeeessssssseeeeeeccccaaaaaakkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeee:wub:


----------



## Ser

^^HINT! :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Mrs Weeman said:


> :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> cheeeeeeessssssseeeeeeccccaaaaaakkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeee:wub:


welll looks like im coming to southport with 2 cheesecakes!!!

You both are lucky i love baking

:thumb:


----------



## scottishgaz

weeman said:


> lol Shaun you will get a shock when you meet me in real life at the Brits when you realise how small i actually am hahaha the illusion works well for me but soon as i stand next to someone else its obvious i dont carry as much meat as you think! Am flattered all the same tho big chap


there ye go gibbering shxte again Bri . lol, i told you on sat mate have confidence in yourself you are well better than you give yourself credit for . chill out and let the rest of this week work for you ... :thumb:

Gary


----------



## ShaunMc

Mrs Weeman said:


> ^^HINT! :thumb:


fcuk .....now i am hungry !!!!!!!!!!!! :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## weeman

scottishgaz said:


> there ye go gibbering shxte again Bri . lol, i told you on sat mate have confidence in yourself you are well better than you give yourself credit for . chill out and let the rest of this week work for you ... :thumb:
> 
> Gary


thanks gary means a lot mate.

to be totally honest,i guess i am scared to have confidence and believe in myself in case i'm really not that good,call that what you will but i sort of cant help it,and a bit of an achilles heel too i suppose.


----------



## ShaunMc

really hungry :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## ShaunMc

weeman said:


> lol Shaun you will get a shock when you meet me in real life at the Brits when you realise how small i actually am hahaha the illusion works well for me but soon as i stand next to someone else its obvious i dont carry as much meat as you think! Am flattered all the same tho big chap


mate stand next to me and u will look like Marcus Ruhl ...... i really lack the mass of the big guys and rely on condition..... altho my missus is constantly telling me my physique is similar to urs ... i wish


----------



## weeman

MissBC said:


> welll looks like im coming to southport with 2 cheesecakes!!!
> 
> You both are lucky i love baking
> 
> :thumb:


aah see now this changes everything,if you promise to bring one of those cheese cakes you make to the brits for me as well then i promise i will start believing in myself and be a shredded mofo for the britain!! lol


----------



## ShaunMc

MissBC said:


> welll looks like im coming to southport with 2 cheesecakes!!!
> 
> You both are lucky i love baking
> 
> :thumb:


well that me sorted what is mrs weeman gunna eat tho


----------



## weeman

ShaunMc said:


> mate stand next to me and u will look like Marcus Ruhl ...... i really lack the mass of the big guys and rely on condition..... altho my missus is constantly telling me my physique is similar to urs ... i wish


lolol no mate,if i stand next to you i'd look more like mini you only with not as thick a chest and smaller quads and smaller quads than you!! your nuts shaun,your one big fker,dougie's already told me mate and he aint a bullsh1tter!

the only problem you will have now tho when you meet me is that due to my smaller size than you i am gner steal the cheesecake BC gives you and run like fck,cos i'm pocket sized you wont catch me hahahaha


----------



## ShaunMc

weeman said:


> lolol no mate,if i stand next to you i'd look more like mini you only with not as thick a chest and smaller quads and smaller quads than you!! your nuts shaun,your one big fker,dougie's already told me mate and he aint a bullsh1tter!
> 
> the only problem you will have now tho when you meet me is that due to my smaller size than you i am gner steal the cheesecake BC gives you and run like fck,cos i'm pocket sized you wont catch me hahahaha


mate u could fall over and i wouldnt catch u .. im so slow after my knee op its untrue lol but if its a cheescake at stake it could be a different story lol

r u going to southport the day before ??? don, me and the girls are staying fri and sat at the premier inn outside the theatre.. would be good to catch up if your around mate and finally meet the legend


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> i'm even gner get some post show supermarket cake run with full on dreamtan,tight T/vest and maximum 'lat flair lights out' posing going on in the aisles pics for ya lol am i fuk leaving it at you having beat me like that in the tight tshirt thread you mofo!


shhhh.... our backstage pics will be better 

Dont forget your white t-shirt..... :whistling:

Actually... I need to see if I have a plain white one... and if I do, it'll prob be too big for me now :confused1:

(cue quick trip to mothercare..... :whistling: )


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> aah see now this changes everything,if you promise to bring one of those cheese cakes you make to the brits for me as well then i promise i will start believing in myself and be a shredded mofo for the britain!! lol


deal hunnybuns......... what flavour would you like? xxxxx

but if you dont fcukin man up and see yourself for what you really are, shaun gets 2


----------



## MissBC

ShaunMc said:


> well that me sorted what is mrs weeman gunna eat tho


jesus christ how many am in going to have to make............ mg: i cant feed all you fatties one each :laugh:


----------



## weeman

ShaunMc said:


> mate u could fall over and i wouldnt catch u .. im so slow after my knee op its untrue lol but if its a cheescake at stake it could be a different story lol
> 
> r u going to southport the day before ??? don, me and the girls are staying fri and sat at the premier inn outside the theatre.. would be good to catch up if your around mate and finally meet the legend


mate i've seen cripples leap out of wheelchairs over cheesecake related incidents,i'd never underestimate you so obviously i'd stamp on your foot first before i ran lolol

loling at 'the legend' lol yes mate will be there on the Friday and by the sounds of it we are staying in the same place :thumb: defo need to meet up big fella,we can have a chat,share anxiety over the following day,laugh at who is p1ssing their brains out the most and fantasize over these damn cheesecakes lmao



Zara-Leoni said:


> shhhh.... our backstage pics will be better
> 
> Dont forget your white t-shirt..... :whistling:
> 
> Actually... I need to see if I have a plain white one... and if I do, it'll prob be too big for me now :confused1:
> 
> (cue quick trip to mothercare..... :whistling: )


i'm going to kids section specially this week to get mine :lol: you know it!



MissBC said:


> deal hunnybuns......... what flavour would you like? xxxxx
> 
> but if you dont fcukin man up and see yourself for what you really are, shaun gets 2


oooooooh now flavours,theres a thing,gawd,maybe a toffee or chocolate one? of fuuuuuuuuk am going to cry!!!!


----------



## Ser

MissBC said:


> welll looks like im coming to southport with 2 cheesecakes!!!
> 
> You both are lucky i love baking
> 
> :thumb:


I LOVE YOU MISSY! Will you marry me? or at least let me get my head between those boobies? :whistling:



scottishgaz said:


> there ye go gibbering shxte again Bri . lol, i told you on sat mate have confidence in yourself you are well better than you give yourself credit for . chill out and let the rest of this week work for you ... :thumb:
> 
> Gary


Ah Gary, he has improved slowly over the years...you should have seen him when i met him...confidence=ZERO...you tell him...he thinks i just say those thing to him cause i love him.....i do love him, but thats not why i say it....



ShaunMc said:


> well that me sorted what is mrs weeman gunna eat tho


Fight to the death Shaun... i WILL win...especially with a cheesecake at stake



MissBC said:


> deal hunnybuns......... what flavour would you like? xxxxx
> 
> but if you dont fcukin man up and see yourself for what you really are, shaun gets 2


*ahem* *cough*

aren't we forgetting someone?????? :whistling:

ME for instance


----------



## winger

Funny how people dieting mostly talk about food, I get that. I don't get any sex so that's all I talk about...lol

Bri, your video was very nice. Not sure of your size but you sure do present very well, you look very muscular and conditioned on stage.

Give em hell Bri!


----------



## Ser

i get lots of food and sex and those are all i talk about


----------



## Ser

but i smile alot....a hell of alot!


----------



## winger

Mrs Weeman said:


> but i smile alot....a hell of alot!


I bet you do, smile that is...lol

Mrs. Weeman, don't make me hijack this thread and talk about pure sex and how it pertains to us. :whistling:


----------



## Ser

:innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## winger

I love the weeman! :thumb:


----------



## Ser

coincidence....so do i:thumb: 

bugger snores pretty loud though! AND steals most of the bed.......shhhh i know i'm tiny so only need a small part....but i believe in equality


----------



## winger

Mrs Weeman said:


> coincidence....so do i:thumb:
> 
> bugger snores pretty loud though! AND steals most of the bed.......shhhh i know i'm tiny so only need a small part....but i believe in equality


Well, if he is double your weight, he should get close to two thirds of the bed. :whistling:

Snoring means he sleeps good, sh1t, he was probably hooked up a few times plus 3 hours of cardio and training, damn girl you are sucking the life out of him.


----------



## Ser

on RG they put nymphocardiomachine under my mod badge lol.....its changed to princess or something now though......the first one was after his first comp where he looked like he had been peeled!:laugh:...sucking the life outa him....or fookin the condition into him????? :lol:

and as for that 2/3 of the bed stuff....NOT A CHANCE!!!!!!!

/Ser spreads out into star shape:thumb:


----------



## winger

Mrs Weeman said:


> /Ser spreads out into star shape:thumb:


Boing!


----------



## Ser

bumpety bump n grind..........

oh, aye, behave, thats right lol.....

why are we behaving again:confused1:


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> oooooooh now flavours,theres a thing,gawd,maybe a toffee or chocolate one? of fuuuuuuuuk am going to cry!!!!


okkkkkkkay...............il see what i can do! ESPECIALLY if it was true what you repped me hahahahahahah 



Mrs Weeman said:


> I LOVE YOU MISSY! Will you marry me? or at least let me get my head between those boobies? :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: motorboat :lol: :lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> aren't we forgetting someone?????? :whistling:
> 
> ME for instance


okay okay so its 3 cheesecakes and NO MORE!!!!!!

what flavour do you request missy or shall i suprise you!!

**** im going to be busy!!


----------



## weeman

winger said:


> Well, if he is double your weight, he should get close to two thirds of the bed. :whistling:
> 
> Snoring means he sleeps good, sh1t, he was probably hooked up a few times plus 3 hours of cardio and training, damn girl you are sucking the life out of him.


she sucked the life outa me last night lol :thumb:



Mrs Weeman said:


> coincidence....so do i:thumb:
> 
> bugger snores pretty loud though! AND steals most of the bed.......shhhh i know i'm tiny so only need a small part....but i believe in equality


erm thats soooooooo untrue,i sleep on like two square inches of a kingsize bed you fker!!



MissBC said:


> okkkkkkkay...............il see what i can do! ESPECIALLY if it was true what you repped me hahahahahahah
> 
> **** im going to be busy!!


believe me it WAS true,thats how bad i am at the moment lol


----------



## Ser

MissBC said:


> okay okay so its 3 cheesecakes and NO MORE!!!!!!
> 
> what flavour do you request missy or shall i* suprise you*!!
> 
> **** im going to be busy!!


Yes, surprise me chick...OMG! i do love you sexy lady!



weeman said:


> erm thats soooooooo untrue,i sleep on like two square inches of a kingsize bed you fker!!
> 
> believe me it WAS true,thats how bad i am at the moment lol


errr....ok, that bit is true...but i want those 2 inches too:tongue:

and yes Missy....it was true lmao:lol:


----------



## winger

Mrs Weeman said:


> i want those 2 inches too:tongue:


Did someone ring?


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> believe me it WAS true,thats how bad i am at the moment lol


awwww bless ya..... well here is hoping the cheesecake itself has the same effect hahahahaha



Mrs Weeman said:


> Yes, surprise me chick...OMG! i do love you sexy lady!


heheheheh hmmmmm but i wanna make sure you are going to like it!!

ok so how about i make 3 and you can all have a bit of each hahahahah

1x Vanilla with chocolate buttons on top (cause i know its shauns fav)

1x Chocolate

and i was thinking

white chocolate and oreo????

or

Baileys???

or

a fruity type one???

xxx


----------



## ShaunMc

MissBC said:


> awwww bless ya..... well here is hoping the cheesecake itself has the same effect hahahahaha
> 
> heheheheh hmmmmm but i wanna make sure you are going to like it!!
> 
> ok so how about i make 3 and you can all have a bit of each hahahahah
> 
> 1x Vanilla with chocolate buttons on top (cause i know its shauns fav)
> 
> 1x Chocolate
> 
> and i was thinking
> 
> white chocolate and oreo????
> 
> or
> 
> Baileys???
> 
> or
> 
> a fruity type one???
> 
> xxx


i am now crying


----------



## MissBC

ShaunMc said:


> i am now crying


awwwwwwwwwww  sowwwwey

not long to go now babe for cheesecake heaven xx


----------



## weeman

YOU CAN MAKE A BAILEYS ONE???? my stomach just knotted with pangs!!!! i tried one of those a few eeks ago on my cheat day and it was like a moment of clarity lol i need more of that!!


----------



## MissBC

hahahahahahaha ok

done

chocolate

vanilla with chocolate buttons

baileys

hahahaha x

(or can change the chocolate one if your wifey wants something else)


----------



## winger

MissBC said:


> (or can change the chocolate one if your wifey wants something else)


I think the wifey wants a cock meat cake and super sized. 

winger preheats oven.


----------



## Ser

MissBC said:


> hahahahahahaha ok
> 
> done
> 
> chocolate
> 
> vanilla with chocolate buttons
> 
> baileys
> 
> hahahaha x
> 
> (or can change the chocolate one if your wifey wants something else)


can i get anything i want??????? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:



winger said:


> I think the wifey wants a cock meat cake and super sized.
> 
> winger preheats oven.


not just cok.....i'm a greedy girl...... :innocent: ...ok, the:innocent: is a lie.....i'm more:devil2:


----------



## Ser

(to mods: i am taking the filth here to encourage Bri in these last few weeks of prep...please don't ban me....i know how to work him:thumb


----------



## winger

Mrs Weeman said:


> (to mods: i am taking the filth here to encourage Bri in these last few weeks of prep...please don't ban me....i know how to work him:thumb


I bet you do, try not to suck him dry of all fluids, well at least let him stay hydrated till his next comp. :whistling:

Damn girl, you really are the real deal. Bri, you really are Superman in every aspect of the word.


----------



## Ser

winger said:


> I bet you do, try not to suck him dry of all fluids, well at least let him stay hydrated till his next comp. :whistling:
> 
> Damn girl, you really are the real deal. Bri, you really are Superman in every aspect of the word.


might be too late on the fluids front:whistling:.....practising to make sure he extra dry on saturday:thumbomg! did i just advertise Bri like a deoderant advert:confused1

real deal.....lol......just us, no fronts.....no hidden agenda.....only gonna get one chance at life...we make the most of it:thumbup1:he has the patience of a saint....and i could break the patience of a saint....match made in heaven:lol:


----------



## MissBC

Mrs Weeman said:


> can i get anything i want??????? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


:laugh: now that all depends on what you want :innocent:


----------



## winger

Bri, how are you doing? Ser how you doing.


----------



## Ser

first day of carb up tomorrow......so today(last day of deplete) was BAD...but tomorrow looks great!!!!!!

Me? i'm gooooood! i am getting my usual sleepless nights (always happens this close to show day) when i do sleep i have nightmares about not packing tan, trunks or music lol....anyone would thing it was me getting up there! not been sick with nerves yet this year though...other than that...its all gravy baby....or should i say baby gravy!  lol

I have forced him to put his feet up, i even surrendered my laptop and sat on pc.....uncomfy chair=backache!....but Bri is looking good!


----------



## Ser

MissBC said:


> :laugh: now that all depends on what you want :innocent:


i couldn't possibly say.....this isn't the A/L Missy! :whistling: :laugh: For cheesecake i will do ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!(anything by MY standards!)....then there is the stuff i just wanna do for fun:devil2:


----------



## MissBC

Mrs Weeman said:


> i couldn't possibly say.....this isn't the A/L Missy! :whistling: :laugh: For cheesecake i will do ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!(anything by MY standards!)....then there is the stuff i just wanna do for fun:devil2:


and im guessing mototboat is gonna be high up on that list hahaha :laugh:

hahahahahahahah LOVE IT...... :lol: :lol: :lol:

I like the fact that with my cheesecake ser can be dominated mwahahahahahaha :thumb:


----------



## weeman

winger said:


> Bri, how are you doing? Ser how you doing.


feel like death warmed up,reeeeeeeeeeeeally flat and weak BUT,not long had my first bowl of oats,felt like eating fking trifle lol



MissBC said:


> and im guessing mototboat is gonna be high up on that list hahaha :laugh:
> 
> hahahahahahahah LOVE IT...... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I like the fact that with my cheesecake ser can be dominated mwahahahahahaha :thumb:


you've found the secret Briar,now dominate her!!!! (and i wanna watch) :lol:


----------



## hilly

mate i have just noticed your side tri in your avi and fooook me that looks awesome, if i can come close to that 1 day i will be a very happy man


----------



## weeman

lol thanks mate i'm flattered,i personally like my side tri from the other side rather than the side in the avi but ser,my training partner etc all telling me to include this one as well on stage,still getting used to doing it


----------



## leafman

When your next on stage weeman?? Hope your starting to feel better buddy


----------



## Delhi

Hi Brian, how ya doin mate?

All set for Saturday then LOL?

Carbs are just YUMMY LOL.

Triffle? Man I think I am going to HAVE to get some old granny to make me one for after the show now. All the Tesco, asda etc ones are p1ss compared to REAL homemade stuff..


----------



## Ser

OI! you don't have to be old to be able to make a proper trifle!!!!!!

Watch it mister!!!!! lol


----------



## Geo

Mrs Weeman said:


> OI! you don't have to be old to be able to make a proper trifle!!!!!!
> 
> Watch it mister!!!!! lol


It does help though. Cani beat Old recipes passed down the generations. 

As i go off to phone me Gran to make some for me, ha ha.


----------



## Ser

Geo said:


> It does help though. Cani beat *Old recipes passed down the generations. *
> 
> As i go off to phone me Gran to make some for me, ha ha.


agree there See, its old recipe's that make it.....not old people!.....shhhh, don't make me cry....the big 30 draws ever closer for me.....i remember a time when i thought anyone over the age of 25 was ancient and at deaths door!!!!!:lol:My nana makes the most awesome spag, no minced meat...big chunks of steak instead:drool:...i follow her way of doing things to a T...and although mines is ok...its just not the same(NOT an admission of failure....i'm just waiting on age making it perfect lol)

Missy is just a wee young thing and she is going to make THE most awesome cheesecake for me.....i can't wait!!!!! :bounce: :wub:


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> you've found the secret Briar,now dominate her!!!! (and i wanna watch) :lol:


WHOOP WHOOP :bounce:

:innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> feel like death warmed up,reeeeeeeeeeeeally flat and weak BUT,not long had my first bowl of oats,felt like eating fking trifle lol


lol I know exackerly how you feel!! Went to gym earlier to train light all over and.... nothing. Flat and minging... no amount of anything could get me to look like I had muscle :cursing:

Got home, ate some carbs.... just ran upstairs for a mirror update.... I appear to have striations in my shoulders again :thumbup1: but unfortunately all the water is making me look 8 months pregnant pmsl. I have a water-baby with abs on top lmfao...!


----------



## winger

Get well soon big Bri!


----------



## Ser

He isn't ill.....just de-carb'd for tomorrow's qualifier....have to say he is looking gooooood!

Off to catch train.....be back Sunday evening........but am sure someone will post the results before then

HAVE FUN FOLKS!


----------



## Guest

KEEP IT TIGHT.. GO GET EM' BRI!!!!


----------



## jw007

ITS ALL YOUR BRI (air horn blart...)

Hope it goes well, looking forward to post comp Tight T-shirt pics... :lol: :lol:

Plenty jaffa cakes and dry white wine tonight BABY, stella is for post comp:thumb:

KEEP IT THE FCK TIGHT:thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

As Lord of the Mince says (sorry JW, couldn't resist!  )

All the best and KEEP IT TIGHT!!!!

See you's in the morn..... xx


----------



## MissBC

xxxxxxx GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW HUNNYBUNS xxxxxxx

CANT wait to see how you get on........ :bounce:

and make sure you just think about the cheesecake and that will get you "keepin it tight" and get you first place for sure!!!!!

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## weeman

thanks for the well wishes peeps:thumb: i will indeed keep it tight and squeeeeeeeeeeze it out lmfao

thats us in the travel lodge,just about to start the rest of my tan and start practicing routine(re actually put one together lmao)

anyhoo heres a snicket of how am looking just now,dried out a LOT since last week and getting dryer as the hours tick away:thumbup1:

no doubt will be on and off thru out the night with anxiety now lmao

right,time to break out the jaffa cakes and white wine baaaaaby:bounce:


----------



## hilly

awesome condition mate very impressive


----------



## winger

Looking good Bri! Damn it seems easy for you.


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> thanks for the well wishes peeps:thumb: i will indeed keep it tight and squeeeeeeeeeeze it out lmfao
> 
> thats us in the travel lodge,just about to start the rest of my tan and start practicing routine(re actually put one together lmao)
> 
> anyhoo heres a snicket of how am looking just now,dried out a LOT since last week and getting dryer as the hours tick away:thumbup1:
> 
> no doubt will be on and off thru out the night with anxiety now lmao
> 
> right,time to break out the jaffa cakes and white wine baaaaaby:bounce:


LOOKING good babes xxx


----------



## rs007

Thats more like it you big pr1ck, dont do anything daft and you'll be a-ok! See you tomorrow, nob-jockey!!!


----------



## Geo

Mid section looks fookin Brilliant dude, see ya tomorrow. 

RS - You better be bringing doughnuts, iv got the pringles on standby.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

See yous in the morning :thumbup1:


----------



## coco

fook, looking tight brian, see you tomorow.


----------



## Tiger81

Nice work u beast, look forward to the show pics. best of luck bro.


----------



## leafman

Good luck big man hope it goes well :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Good luck Brian

KEEP IT TIGHT!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Good luck big fella!!


----------



## Rob68

good luck weeman:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

RS2007 said:


> Thats more like it you big pr1ck, dont do anything daft and you'll be a-ok! See you tomorrow, nob-jockey!!!


lmfao luv you b1tch,suck my shrunken pea sack baby:thumb: see you shortly mate,here we go!!!

thanks everyone for the well wishes,hopefully i'll redeem myself after my embarressing outing last week,touch wood,fingers crossed and pluck out your eyelashes!!! lol see you all soon :beer:


----------



## Rob68

weeman said:


> lmfao luv you b1tch,suck my shrunken pea sack baby:thumb: see you shortly mate,here we go!!!
> 
> thanks everyone for the well wishes,hopefully i'll redeem myself after my embarressing outing last week,touch wood,fingers crossed and pluck out your eyelashes!!! lol see you all soon :beer:


for fcuks sake weeman dont be touching your wood till after the show


----------



## Willie

Good luck, Bri


----------



## dmcc

Text update from Zara - Brian won Class Two  :beer:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

dmcc said:


> Text update from Zara - Brian won Class Two  :beer:


Quality, congrats Brian mate! :beer:


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> Text update from Zara - Brian won Class Two  :beer:


 :beer: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Nice one Wee!!!!!


----------



## shakey

Well Done Bri well chuffed for you mate:thumb: :bounce: :beer:


----------



## ShaunMc

WELL DONE MATE see yo at the BRITS in 3 weeks :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## neildo

Awesome :thumbup1: well done dude you deserved it


----------



## ElfinTan

*gets her pinny out :0)


----------



## Ser

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ohhhh pics tomorrow sometime.....didny get a pic with TT(although i did get to kiss the master's cheek:wub OR James L(short but sweet chat as i had to get back to support the girls classes)

Tower Gym had a great reaping of trophies to take back(all very well deserved!)

Well done to everyone who competed, regardless of placing....and thanks for all the kisses and cuddles i got:whistling:

Avril has all the pics of me....with some of the hottest folk around...can't wait to see!!!!!!!!!!

Special thanks to Kevin and Laura, for picking us up and generally being awesome folks. Scoty for squishing me into my seat, Ramsay and LA for their awesome support and bending over backwards to help us!

AND most of all thanks to Living dead souls for making skirts that are 6" long!!!!!!(i had folks knowing who i was just cause of the pelmet!!!!!!!!!!!!)

roll on the brits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coco

get in brian!!, well done mate!

see you at the britian.


----------



## defdaz

Wow so pleased for you both!!


----------



## Marsbar

Well done Bri


----------



## weeman

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!! am so over the moon this morning lol woken up this morning and suddenly realised everything that happened wasnt in my head lolol

We are still at the hotel just now but need to book out shortly,i will reply better once we are back home and get some pics going,thanks so much everyone,means so much to have all your suypport like this.

and i keep crying intermitantly lol

yes i am a big girl lol

spk soon folks


----------



## Ser

puff! lmao


----------



## hilly

congrats mate over the moon for ya


----------



## Robsta

Well done mate.....I bet the afterpresent was worth it.....


----------



## powerhouse585

The deserved winner right from the start mate,no disrepect to the other guys but u were a cut above the rest,and it was seen right away

realy good to see u and i almost got the bodybuilding bug again but MMA is close to my heart jst now so a few fights down the road and i will return in 2011,which isnt to far away,as we know time goes fast,although **** knows wat u will be like by then,with 2 more years under your belt,i will have to work hard,with luck u will nt be competing then and my time will come to show all,who's back

scott


----------



## Zara-Leoni

powerhouse585 said:


> The deserved winner right from the start mate,no disrepect to the other guys but u were a cut above the rest,and it was seen right away
> 
> realy good to see u and i almost got the bodybuilding bug again but MMA is close to my heart jst now so a few fights down the road and i will return in 2011,which isnt to far away,as we know time goes fast,although **** knows wat u will be like by then,with 2 more years under your belt,i will have to work hard,with luck u will nt be competing then and my time will come to show all,who's back
> 
> scott


Better keep eating them oatcakes then hey little boy 

Morning Bri.... stop with the sniffling your got the British to do in 3 weeks   :thumb:


----------



## EDG301

Well done fella, onwards and upwards!


----------



## Tiger81

Well done man, you deserved that.


----------



## Rob68

reckon someones going to be "touching wood" this morning

well done weeman:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Well done Brian - Mrs W give him a big soppy wet one from me


----------



## leafman

Really pleased for you big fella but not suprised at all you dont seem to have much faith in the fact you are one of the best amatures about on here. You believe me now :whistling: :thumb:

Awesome mate you got a lot goin for you and i wish u all the best


----------



## 3752

weeman said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!! am so over the moon this morning lol woken up this morning and suddenly realised everything that happened wasnt in my head lolol
> 
> We are still at the hotel just now but need to book out shortly,i will reply better once we are back home and get some pics going,thanks so much everyone,means so much to have all your suypport like this.
> 
> and i keep crying intermitantly lol
> 
> yes i am a big girl lol
> 
> spk soon folks


a well deserved win mate...see you in southport:thumb:


----------



## MXD

Well done mate! Can't bleve I missed your whole thread!, lol. Awesome result


----------



## weeman

powerhouse585 said:


> The deserved winner right from the start mate,no disrepect to the other guys but u were a cut above the rest,and it was seen right away
> 
> realy good to see u and i almost got the bodybuilding bug again but MMA is close to my heart jst now so a few fights down the road and i will return in 2011,which isnt to far away,as we know time goes fast,although **** knows wat u will be like by then,with 2 more years under your belt,i will have to work hard,with luck u will nt be competing then and my time will come to show all,who's back
> 
> scott


Scott mate,it really made it for me getting to meet up with you,i appreciated you coming for a surprise visit and giving me your honest opinion the night before as that helped my head no end,and the banter during the judging the next day was just hilarious mate,your a scream big fella,was chuckling backstage hearing you shouting me before i even went on lmao!!!

you should try giving that bodybuilding malarky a go mate,i think you would get on ok at it pmsl :wink:

Seriously tho,so good to see you again big fella and put paid to a lot of laughingly stupid rumours eh, lookin large you big bastrd,needless to say i will be steering clear of the class 2 stage the year powerhouse decides to step up again!!

see you again soon matey :thumb:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Better keep eating them oatcakes then hey little boy
> 
> Morning Bri.... stop with the sniffling your got the British to do in 3 weeks   :thumb:


just about stopped now......



EDG301 said:


> Well done fella, onwards and upwards!


thaks mate,tighter and harder is the way to go from here  (ooh er,thats sounds perverted almost)



Tiger81 said:


> Well done man, you deserved that.


thanks bud,shame you couldnt be there you would have enjoyed yourself yseterday wanna see you UP there next year matey!!


----------



## Delhi

I have already spoken and text you mate, but well done maye. FANTASTIC


----------



## weeman

dmcc said:


> Well done Brian - Mrs W give him a big soppy wet one from me


thanks mate and she did....did you really mean for for her to stick her tongue in that bit as well? lol



leafman said:


> Really pleased for you big fella but not suprised at all you dont seem to have much faith in the fact you are one of the best amatures about on here. You believe me now :whistling: :thumb:
> 
> Awesome mate you got a lot goin for you and i wish u all the best


lol mate i still wouldnt class myself as a top amateur yet,i didnt win bye a country mile yesterday it was quite close,if i dont pull it in properly for the brits i will get my butt properly handed to me at Southport,tell you what if i manage to get lucky enough to even get in the top 6 down there then i promise i will begin to think i am ok lol

thanks buddy 



Pscarb said:


> a well deserved win mate...see you in southport:thumb:


thanks Paul,take that as a big compliment from you mate  and yes,looks like i will get to see you in Southport mate,look forward to having a gab again  how did you get on at the expo with Dougie,bet you were mobbed mate!



MXD said:


> Well done mate! Can't bleve I missed your whole thread!, lol. Awesome result


thanks buddy  still hasnt sunk in quite yet


----------



## 3752

weeman said:


> thanks Paul,take that as a big compliment from you mate  and yes,looks like i will get to see you in Southport mate,look forward to having a gab again  how did you get on at the expo with Dougie,bet you were mobbed mate!


 yes mate it was a great day very busy and lots came up and introduced themselves....i will be at southport from Friday lunch mate so will definatly have a chat.......


----------



## weeman

Delhi said:


> I have already spoken and text you mate, but well done maye. FANTASTIC


indeed we did mate,and again was great chatting with you,and screaming my baws off for yae to lol you looked fantastic yesterday mate and are light years ahead of the old you now,only way is up now mate,Scottish invasion at the brits!!!! we'll steal their trophies and drink all their drink after the show is done lmfao

and not to forget eat every fkn thing in sight hahahaha

hope your having a great day mate you desreved it,back to the grind tomorrow


----------



## weeman

Pscarb said:


> yes mate it was a great day very busy and lots came up and introduced themselves....i will be at southport from Friday lunch mate so will definatly have a chat.......


would loved to have been at the expo Paul form what i've heard it sounded excellent,we are travelling down to Southport the day before the show too with Dougie i think all being well so yes will defo need to have a chat and maybe let me know what you think of how i am looking come the time (promise not to laugh at me tho lmao)


----------



## 3752

Brian i look like a fat dwarf so definatly will not laugh at you  more than happy to give you an honest opinion..


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Did Ser give you a decent present then mate??


----------



## weeman

Pscarb said:


> Brian i look like a fat dwarf so definatly will not laugh at you  more than happy to give you an honest opinion..


lmao from the last pics i saw of you mate fat is the last thing you are you fker!!!



MaKaVeLi said:


> Did Ser give you a decent present then mate??


yes i got a taster Mak lol but i dont get my proper pressy till its all over,and that i cant wait for!


----------



## 3752

great that means no one will get to sleep in that hotel in southport


----------



## weeman

lol Paul i take no responsibility,blaming anything that happens on the wife lol i'll be up to my eyeballs in KFC by that point and oblivious to anything going on around me lol :laugh:

got a few pics here,these are from the overall at the end of the night,i knew i wasnt standing a chance against the other guys who were superb,this is my first time in a NABBA overall and was such a buzz,really was surreal and a dream come true,i was just chuffed to be able to get compared to these guys!

The big class 1 guy won in the end,monster of a guy with cracking shape,well deserved win and a really nice bloke too,from the moment i saw him backstage i was in total awe! he just kept laughing at me and said i was nuts when i told him before he even went on for his class that he was winning the whole show,how right was i in the end lol


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> yes i got a taster Mak lol but i dont get my proper pressy till its all over,and that i cant wait for!


along with my pressie tooooooooooo...... jeeeezus, between what ser will give ya and my cheesecake i think you will be the happiest man ALIVE mwahahahahaha :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> lol Paul i take no responsibility,blaming anything that happens on the wife lol i'll be up to my eyeballs in KFC by that point and oblivious to anything going on around me lol :laugh:
> 
> got a few pics here,these are from the overall at the end of the night,i knew i wasnt standing a chance against the other guys who were superb,this is my first time in a NABBA overall and was such a buzz,really was surreal and a dream come true,i was just chuffed to be able to get compared to these guys!
> 
> *The big class 1 guy won in the end,monster of a guy with cracking shape,well deserved win and a really nice bloke too*,from the moment i saw him backstage i was in total awe! he just kept laughing at me and said i was nuts when i told him before he even went on for his class that he was winning the whole show,how right was i in the end lol


Said bloke being Andy Jamieson, my ex boyfriends ex-brother in law.... (yup... we're all inbred up here before anyone says it  )

Had his wife Alana and their son Brodie in the aisle next to me during the judging for the overall roaring their wee lungs out (it was all too exciting for seats by that point :lol: ).

Turned to her and went "Sorry Alana... the class two guys my mate so I hope you don't think I'm being disloyal but......

GO ON WEEMAN!!! DONT FORGET YOUR LEGS!! KEEP IT TIGHT!! THE STELLA AND JAFFA CAKES ARE ALL YOURS" :lol: :lol:

Andy was dammed good though.... didn't have the weemans ickle waist though! but he was good and am pleased for him.

Yours next year Bri.... :wink:


----------



## jw007

Well done fat head:thumb:

Look vastly improved from week before, Nice going.....

Only wish I could have been there in the Bar willing you to victory while shouting the occasional KEEP IT TIGHT:thumb:

Rest assured your GUN pics in Tight T-shirt thread have not gone un-noticed:whistling:

Im waiting for PRL to post up our gun pics from expo where I destroyed him (possibly)

Congrats Buddy:beer:


----------



## weeman

loling at fathead lol aye cheers mate did bring it in a good bit since last week but i'm still doing something wrong,will get to the bottom of it eventually 

ukbff scottish this weekend then HAVE to get it pulled right in for the brits at the end of the month,even if i end up being an also ran i wanna be a shredded also ran lol

heres a clip of my routine from during the day at the prejudging,what a noise i got lol loved it,you can hear Ser going off like a mad wolf thing with her air horn and scotty (powerhouse585) giving it big licks for me


----------



## Guest

Great Vid, and congrats again Brian. Lmao at the airhorn. Great to see you have alot of support:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

the amount of support i get at the shows is amazing!!! it feels unreal to have so many people shouting for me and making the noise,and i appreciate every last one of them!!! it makes it worth it getting up there for that alone,its so overwhelming!! its something else when you cant hear your own posing music over the crowd making a noise for you!!! lol


----------



## Ser

Scoty was def worse then me, he had me riled up before class 3 was even off the stage!we were practising growling at each other lmao...he was also sweet enough to hold the camera as i was jumping around like a looney!(hence the vid actually catching Bri on stage as i get abit carried away lol) YEAH BABY, we like to show our athletes support up here!


----------



## winger

Mrs Weeman said:


> we like to show our athletes support up here!


Great job Bri and I am also a big athletic supporter.


----------



## weeman

lol thanks matey 

tho i dont own any of those yet lol


----------



## weeman

i got my ass kicked onstage at the UKBFF scottish yesterday,wupped,spanked and handed to me lmao

i'm a loser baby!!!!


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> i got my ass kicked onstage at the UKBFF scottish yesterday,wupped,spanked and handed to me lmao
> 
> i'm a loser baby!!!!


NO YOUR NOT a looser babes

you did what you could and thats all that matters!

Im still proud of ya :bounce:


----------



## Rob68

weeman said:


> i got my ass kicked onstage at the UKBFF scottish yesterday,wupped,spanked and handed to me lmao
> 
> i'm a loser baby!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> dont know how youve the guts to show your whooped ass on here today weeman:ban:........BETA......
> 
> ......
> 
> your still our favorite perv tho:rockon:


----------



## weeman

MissBC said:


> NO YOUR NOT a looser babes
> 
> you did what you could and thats all that matters!
> 
> Im still proud of ya :bounce:


yes i am,Mrs W even woteMr loser on my forehead last night whilst she threw sweetie wrappers at me,she wouldnt even let me speak directly to her as i disgust her so much now:lol:



RJ68 said:


> I know mate,Mrs W made my BETA ass sleep outside in the wheelie bin last night,wouldnt have been so bad but she had removed the bin's lid and kept on throwing pots of p1ss into it as she said its all i deserved!
> 
> its harsh in this household mate!:laugh:


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> i got my ass kicked onstage at the UKBFF scottish yesterday,wupped,spanked and handed to me lmao
> 
> i'm a loser baby!!!!


How did you look tho mate??????


----------



## weeman

lol not sure yet mate,havent opened my eyes when looking at my own pics as i'm too scared to see the mess lmfao

seriously tho,just about to upload the judging from my class to vimeo and you can see for yourself big chap


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> lol not sure yet mate,havent opened my eyes when looking at my own pics as i'm too scared to see the mess lmfao
> 
> seriously tho,just about to upload the judging from my class to vimeo and you can see for yourself big chap


Nice one:thumbup1:

End of day, cant help if there are monsters there PMSL, as long as you looked your best..

However I will wait see vid before I heap praise on your sorry ar5e:lol: :lol:

Tight T-shirt pics???? :whistling:


----------



## weeman

lol i was still soft and flat,wasnt so much as there were monsters in the class,i think i weighed in the heaviest in the class (i was 89.4kg at the weigh in) but i was still off 

unfortunately had the kid with us for the trip home so head to get home sharp as she was way past bedtime so STILL havent got gunnage pics,Mrs w just kind of sat pointing and laughing at me all the way home due to my newly found BETA'ness saying no one would wanna see pics of my skinny arms being as i am such a useless loser lmao

clip is taking about 2 fkn hours to upload to vimeo so it will be sometime yet.


----------



## big silver back

weeman said:


> i got my ass kicked onstage at the UKBFF scottish yesterday,wupped,spanked and handed to me lmao
> 
> i'm a loser baby!!!!


You ain,t a loser mate, you got up there and give it your best and thats what people pay to see, i've seen your pics of the Nabba show you looked pretty ****ing good there! look forward to seeing your vid :thumb:


----------



## hilly

mate something must have gone wrong because you looked awesome in the last pics you posted up.

any ideas? do anything different at all?


----------



## Ser

Pfffffttttt!

/ser only fuks winners...looks like your onto a dry spell you LOSER! :lol: :lol: :lol:

We both ahd a great time yesterday(me and the wean, i think LOSER might have enjoyed it too) pics will follow.......(i'm a plonker and left the other memory card with a mate for safe keeping as i'm a dumb blond and didnae want to lose it...forgot to get it back before we all parted ways....will pick it up later today....)


----------



## MissBC

awwww mrs weeman is just being a big meany......... :laugh:

Bri come rest your weary head on my bosom il take care of you and make it all better :whistling: mwahahahahahahahahahahaha

:lol:


----------



## dmcc

I thought you liked being whipped and spanked?


----------



## winger

Your still a stud in my book Bri!


----------



## leafman

weeman said:


> i got my ass kicked onstage at the UKBFF scottish yesterday,wupped,spanked and handed to me lmao
> 
> i'm a loser baby!!!!


Lmfao at the clip.

If you got any still pics from show weeman put them up coz for somereason i cant watch ur vimeo clips :cursing:

So whats next now then?  it really dont mean to much the fact u got beat, it dont take away all u got goin for you. You have a shape that most would love to have so just crack on fella :thumbup1: You also got ur life and kids. Ill go see if ur vimeo clips work on laptop come to think of it.


----------



## weeman

Mrs Weeman said:


> Pfffffttttt!
> 
> /ser only fuks winners...looks like your onto a dry spell you LOSER! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> We both ahd a great time yesterday(me and the wean, i think LOSER might have enjoyed it too) pics will follow.......(i'm a plonker and left the other memory card with a mate for safe keeping as i'm a dumb blond and didnae want to lose it...forgot to get it back before we all parted ways....will pick it up later today....)


sh1t i better enter a bowling contest or something cos i'm done for on the bodybuilding comp side of things this year so far as winning anything!! i'll have no sex life!!!



MissBC said:


> awwww mrs weeman is just being a big meany......... :laugh:
> 
> *Bri come rest your weary head on my bosom il take care of you and make it all better * :whistling: * mwahahahahahahahahahahaha*
> 
> :lol:


phew!!! ok thats the sex life sorted......wait a minute.....is this a ploy Ser has put you up to so that at the last second,just as the tip is about to touch va jay jay,you stop,point,and laugh whilst saying 'you really thought i was serious?' and then you pull a curtain back where all from ukm have been waiting silently and everyone laughs and points at the loser ginger with no balls and a weeny winkle!!

i got yousussed missy......



dmcc said:


> I thought you liked being whipped and spanked?


yeah well,this was in a different way tho....



winger said:


> Your still a stud in my book Bri!


thanks babe,comfort me please,i need it x


----------



## weeman

Leafman the only stills i have seen of me i look utterly brutal and wouldnt embaress myself posting them,instead however have a laugh at the prjudging video if you get it to work lol






btw the huge guy with the black hair standing next to me is actually the over 100kg guy but he was only one in his class so they put him out with us to save him standing on stage on his own.

of course they HAD to stand him next to me,fuker has 21.5" guns onstage,totally demoralising lmao

ah well


----------



## leafman

Hahahaha i just watched it on laptop mate and ur other ones of last week or so. I didnt think u looked bad in that tbh but then i dont no wot they really look for. I seen u barge the big fella out of the way once thow to fire a pose lol. :thumbup1:

Good vids :thumb: And couldnt stop laugthing at ur loser vid pmsl


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> Leafman the only stills i have seen of me i look utterly brutal and wouldnt embaress myself posting them,instead however have a laugh at the prjudging video if you get it to work lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw the huge guy with the black hair standing next to me is actually the over 100kg guy but he was only one in his class so they put him out with us to save him standing on stage on his own.
> 
> of course they HAD to stand him next to me,fuker has 21.5" guns onstage,totally demoralising lmao
> 
> ah well


LOVE LOVE LOVE your little cheeky

EXCUUUUUUUUSSSEEEEE me il just pop through and stand in front of you!! THANK YOU VERY MUCH mwahahaha :lol:


----------



## Geo

Spoke to RS in morrisons today mate and told me how you looked etc.

One thing you have to remember is that you were ill for a good bit of your prep, that plays a big part in how you would of came in. Eye of the Tiger!!! Get your tight ****ter back in the gym training harder, and eating even Bigger.

As said above, you have a great build 99% of most guys would love.

speak soon mate. I'll need your mobi again as i wiped out all my numbers on my iphone, such a daft cun*


----------



## winger

Loved the video and yelling in the back ground. 

That was a tough class and you still looked like it was close, so your not a looser, you are a winner in my book big homie.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

My ar5e will always have a place for you Brian if you hit a dry spell:wub:


----------



## dmcc

MaKaVeLi said:


> My ar5e will always have a place for you Brian if you hit a dry spell:wub:


I'm first, bitch.


----------



## Geo

dmcc said:


> I'm first, bitch.


Get in line, :thumb:

In fact i may just pop round and see Bri now before he gets totally nailed from UK MUSCLE.


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> phew!!! ok thats the sex life sorted......wait a minute.....is this a ploy Ser has put you up to so that at the last second,just as the tip is about to touch va jay jay,you stop,point,and laugh whilst saying 'you really thought i was serious?' and then you pull a curtain back where all from ukm have been waiting silently and everyone laughs and points at the loser ginger with no balls and a weeny winkle!!
> 
> i got yousussed missy......


eeeekkkkkk no IM SERIOUS, but if you dont wanna then...................... :whistling: OH WELL....... WHOS NEXT??????? :whistling:


----------



## rs007

What you need to do over the next two weeks is try my revolutionary new training style - its called the "montage" system, and it might be the only goddamn chance you have of getting this did in time.

Basically, you find an inspiring song, anything by whitesnake (or other impossibly tight leather trouser wearing permed hair rock group) is generally good as long as it has a driving guitar line. Then you basically live your life in snippets. So:

Whitesnake begins

You wake up, alarm clock reads impossible o'clock

Flip to Fridge guzzling raw eggs barely awake.

Flip to beach. You, running. Tyre roped to your waist.

Flip to mountain. You running up side. - struggling.

Flip to posing practice in the gym, but its hard, you are cramping, dont know if you will make it.

Flip to you running up lots of steps.

Flip to you in the morning, drinking more raw eggs. More awake now.

Flip to you back on mountain, but this time you are at the top, in catalogue pose, one leg up on arock, surveying the landscape as the camera angle swoops round you.

Flip to you posing in the gym, smooth and as agile as can be, triumphant

Flip to a close up of a syringe being emptied into a delt.

Whitesnake ends

I **** you not, if you can cope with the pace - not everyone can - of "Montage" training, you will be unbeatable. Its the only thing that can turn you from a stinkin' bum to a winner in under two weeks, you only need look so far as holywood for the proof.

Get to it man :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Could be the one with a bit of clever editing, I find song choice is critical, obviously everyone keeps what they do close to their chest - and many lie - but you know me, I fire straight from the cock and I rarely miss - this could be the one. I find their later stuff brings people in a bit soft, too much dairy (cheese).

:whistling:

Can just picture it, you running up that mountain to the lyric "dont come running to me".

PHEAR the MONTAGE


----------



## rs007

PS I heavily reccomend you dont use any UG music for your prep, you dont know what you are getting, bootlegs, other languages etc - stick to the branded record label stuff.

This could do it too, although maybe a bit to feminising, could bring on estrogen sides... its a risk you might have to take as this one is totally perfect for you (listen to the vocals, loser  ):


----------



## rs007

If you want I'll write you out a track list and "montage" location sheet, but its for your eyes only, and it wont be cheap :lol:


----------



## winger

Do not use this song, click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXHO7hScOCA.....lol

This one is played out so bad but this song might be better running along the hillside, click here. 

These are not posing songs, they are porn songs for Mr. and Mrs. Weeman..lol


----------



## weeman

leafman said:


> Hahahaha i just watched it on laptop mate and ur other ones of last week or so. I didnt think u looked bad in that tbh but then i dont no wot they really look for. I seen u barge the big fella out of the way once thow to fire a pose lol. :thumbup1:
> 
> Good vids :thumb: And couldnt stop laugthing at ur loser vid pmsl


nah mate i looked crap,RS even handed out the standard issue looser beating to me in the gym last night,just hoping my face heals up in time for the Brits!



MissBC said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE your little cheeky
> 
> EXCUUUUUUUUSSSEEEEE me il just pop through and stand in front of you!! THANK YOU VERY MUCH mwahahaha :lol:


lol i had to push thru to the front as my feet were getting soaked from the puddle of sweat that was pouring off me,skin was getting all pruned lmao



Geo said:


> Spoke to RS in morrisons today mate and told me how you looked etc.
> 
> One thing you have to remember is that you were ill for a good bit of your prep, that plays a big part in how you would of came in. Eye of the Tiger!!! Get your tight ****ter back in the gym training harder, and eating even Bigger.
> 
> As said above, you have a great build 99% of most guys would love.
> 
> speak soon mate. I'll need your mobi again as i wiped out all my numbers on my iphone, such a daft cun*


Yeah i have been ill,relationship probs first few weeks etc,but still even so,i tend to try and disregard that and see myself for the BIG FAT BETA LOSER that i am,gotta be realistic mate 

cant get back to eating big again yet mate,i got the Britain to go get another no placing at the end of the month :thumb:



winger said:


> Loved the video and yelling in the back ground.
> 
> That was a tough class and you still looked like it was close, so your not a looser, you are a winner in my book big homie.


To be fair the MC did announce to the audience that our class was the tightest class to judge of the show,altho it did hurt a bit when he turned to the audience walked over to me and said 'well with the exception of this fat sweaty pr1ck here that is,get off the stage bubble butt' :lol:


----------



## weeman

MaKaVeLi said:


> My ar5e will always have a place for you Brian if you hit a dry spell:wub:


thanks gorgeous,i'll cash in on that after the shows are over x



dmcc said:


> I'm first, bitch.


oh i love it when your forceful!!!!



Geo said:


> Get in line, :thumb:
> 
> In fact i may just pop round and see Bri now before he gets totally nailed from UK MUSCLE.


to be fair guys he is only a stones throw away from me,i'm pouted and waiting geo :laugh:



MissBC said:


> eeeekkkkkk no IM SERIOUS, but if you dont wanna then...................... :whistling: OH WELL....... WHOS NEXT??????? :whistling:


wooooooooooooooooah wait a minute,this changes the dynamics altogether,the rest of you can fck off,i'm taking my loser ass further down south to the comfort of BC pappage!!!!


----------



## weeman

RS2007 said:


> What you need to do over the next two weeks is try my revolutionary new training style - its called the "montage" system, and it might be the only goddamn chance you have of getting this did in time.
> 
> Basically, you find an inspiring song, anything by whitesnake (or other impossibly tight leather trouser wearing permed hair rock group) is generally good as long as it has a driving guitar line. Then you basically live your life in snippets. So:
> 
> Whitesnake begins
> 
> You wake up, alarm clock reads impossible o'clock
> 
> Flip to Fridge guzzling raw eggs barely awake.
> 
> Flip to beach. You, running. Tyre roped to your waist.
> 
> Flip to mountain. You running up side. - struggling.
> 
> Flip to posing practice in the gym, but its hard, you are cramping, dont know if you will make it.
> 
> Flip to you running up lots of steps.
> 
> Flip to you in the morning, drinking more raw eggs. More awake now.
> 
> Flip to you back on mountain, but this time you are at the top, in catalogue pose, one leg up on arock, surveying the landscape as the camera angle swoops round you.
> 
> Flip to you posing in the gym, smooth and as agile as can be, triumphant
> 
> Flip to a close up of a syringe being emptied into a delt.
> 
> Whitesnake ends
> 
> I **** you not, if you can cope with the pace - not everyone can - of "Montage" training, you will be unbeatable. Its the only thing that can turn you from a stinkin' bum to a winner in under two weeks, you only need look so far as holywood for the proof.
> 
> Get to it man :thumbup1:





RS2007 said:


> Could be the one with a bit of clever editing, I find song choice is critical, obviously everyone keeps what they do close to their chest - and many lie - but you know me, I fire straight from the cock and I rarely miss - this could be the one. I find their later stuff brings people in a bit soft, too much dairy (cheese).
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> Can just picture it, you running up that mountain to the lyric "dont come running to me".
> 
> PHEAR the MONTAGE





RS2007 said:


> PS I heavily reccomend you dont use any UG music for your prep, you dont know what you are getting, bootlegs, other languages etc - stick to the branded record label stuff.
> 
> This could do it too, although maybe a bit to feminising, could bring on estrogen sides... its a risk you might have to take as this one is totally perfect for you (listen to the vocals, loser  ):





RS2007 said:


> If you want I'll write you out a track list and "montage" location sheet, but its for your eyes only, and it wont be cheap :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:ROFLMFAO:laugh::laugh:

oh mate,i hope the montage method works,in fact i cant see it not working it does in any movie based comeback scene,i'm currently wearing my streaked,long hair,back combed wig for cardio and training sessions,also adopting its use for any turkey based meals as this too is part of the harrowing trials involved in the taking it to brass tacks comeback.

To combat etrogen based sides from the last track i have the adex of the comeback rock tracks in the form of ac/dc's back in black,using 30 seconds playback eoh (every other hour) thru out the day,and for a little more androgen based hardening have changed my alarm tone on my phone to Motorheads 'Ace of Spades',increased hardness and vascularity is already aparent.

Also i have gone to great lengths to ensure that its only pharma grade label recordings i am using,ie sony etc:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

winger said:


> Do not use this song, click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXHO7hScOCA.....lol
> 
> This one is played out so bad but this song might be better running along the hillside, click here.
> 
> These are not posing songs, they are porn songs for Mr. and Mrs. Weeman..lol


LMFAO

in addition to RS's montage regime i'm going to go with thinking outside the box and use 30-45 seconds of your 'Eye of the Tiger' suggestion immediatley PWO,using the 1g of carbs per second of E.O.T.T. rule (eye of the tiger) and hoping that its enough to stave of me going hypo from the endorphin rush which occurs in every male on the planet when exposed to this song.

Heres hopinhg this is the winning formula folks.

Rams,how do you feel about the use of Westlifes Flying Without Wings as a diuretic for the run into the brits? was thinking 25 m.i.c. am and pm (minutes induced crying) and maybe something a little more powerfull on the morning of the show before athletes book in,say Jennifer Rush's 'Power of Love' (only need to administer song once as it results in one big cry) and hopefully should be bone dry for the stage?

:beer:


----------



## coco

pmls your a fcking crackpot mate haha

im crying here!!


----------



## weeman

Coco,this is serious sh1t mate,its gner revolutionise contest prep as we know it,Rams has gave birth to the contest prep method that all the top pro's will be using next year,move over Neil Hill,Rams is the go to man now with his Montage method.

We must just fine tune it now so as to make sure its 100% effective.

On that note,RS, i have also came up with a more advanced fat burner addition to add into the Montage method,i decided today that i am gner accelerate the fat burning properties by inserting copius amounts of GH peptide(Guitar Hero) ED morning and pre bed,i'm going to start of initially using medium levels of GH mainly sticking to the power ballads to assess the sides before deciding wether it will be of benefit,or indeed even needed to move onto using the more advanced peptide GH4-WT (Guitar Hero 4-World Tour) in conjuction with the DnMP (Drums 'n' MicroPhone),studies do show that the synergistic fat burning properties using the DnMP with GH4-WT are nothing short of incredible,but timeframe has to be taken into consideration as if the correct nutrition is'nt flowed in at a consistent rate then going catabolic is a serious risk,i will be walking a fine line my friend,but these are the risks we have to take at this level of competition i feel.


----------



## Tinytom

you know I came on here to offer serious advice

I have been tricked into reading this

TRICKED

 :cursing:


----------



## rs007

Tinytom said:


> you know I came on here to offer serious advice
> 
> I have been tricked into reading this
> 
> TRICKED
> 
> :cursing:


Give it 6 months Tom, and you will have abandoned your "slate & chalk" old timer methods and got with the montage system, already got a good tracklisting for you, bit of ABBA should do nicely :whistling: :lol:


----------



## gonieno

you won't be in any need of a diuretic , you should come in nice and dry with RS taking the **** out of you !!!


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> oh mate,i hope the montage method works,in fact i cant see it not working it does in any movie based comeback scene,i'm currently wearing my streaked,long hair,back combed wig for cardio and training sessions,also adopting its use for any turkey based meals as this too is part of the harrowing trials involved in the *taking it to brass tacks comeback.*


Back to brass tacks is the only way mate, why use all this advanced equipment and training styles at a time like this when the pressure is on??? It just don't make sense. Kinda like Chewbacca. Chewbacca is a Wookie from the planet Kashyyyk. But Chewbacca lives on the planet Endor. Think about it, that just dont make sense. Why would a Wookiee, an eight-foot tall Wookiee, want to live on Endor, with a bunch of two-foot tall Ewoks? That does not make sense!

Anyway, I digress (props to South Park for Chewbacca line)

Anyway Brian, as you know I charge for Montage prep, so I don't want to say too much on a public forum. However I have got an extreme "Brass Tacks" method within the Montage outline. Without giving too much away, I have got us two tickets to remote Russian log cabin, with snow a plenty for you to Montage your way through...



weeman said:


> To combat etrogen based sides from the last track i have the adex of the comeback rock tracks in the form of ac/dc's back in black,using 30 seconds playback eoh (every other hour) thru out the day,and for a little more androgen based hardening have changed my alarm tone on my phone to Motorheads 'Ace of Spades',increased hardness and vascularity is already aparent.


Just be careful mate, its your body/ears but its fair to say AC/DC and to a worse extent, Motorhead, can be very harsh on the system, and definitely raise aggression levels. Neck injuries from the side effect of BRHB (Big Rock Head Banging) have been reported. I definitely think there are better alternatives mate, go for something in between, I suggest Guns & Roses, or if that is too harsh, Bon Jovi even.


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> LMFAO
> 
> in addition to RS's montage regime i'm going to go with thinking outside the box and use 30-45 seconds of your 'Eye of the Tiger' suggestion immediatley PWO,using the 1g of carbs per second of E.O.T.T. rule (eye of the tiger) and hoping that its enough to stave of me going hypo from the endorphin rush which occurs in every male on the planet when exposed to this song.


Look, if you want to follow my system, then you follow my ****ing system, don't go to every other prep guy who thinks they have a system and ask them what they think :cursing:

I am well aware of E.O.T.T. but only an amateur like Winger would even dream of mentioning it. It has long been abandoned by anyone half serious, and now only makes an appearance occasionally as a posing tune at shows, usually by some very young or very old BBer who looks like they dont even train... to even mention you are thinking of using it is, quite frankly, an insult to my intelligence and all the time I have put into you thus far. :cursing:

I mean do you think I am some sort of faacking caant? :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:



weeman said:


> Rams,how do you feel about the use of Westlifes Flying Without Wings as a diuretic for the run into the brits? was thinking 25 m.i.c. am and pm (minutes induced crying) and maybe something a little more powerfull on the morning of the show before athletes book in,say Jennifer Rush's 'Power of Love' (only need to administer song once as it results in one big cry) and hopefully should be bone dry for the stage?


You are treading on dangerous territory with Westlife in particular. Dont get me wrong, tear jerker and efficient fluid loss it may cause, but you get a bad "cnut" rebound if it gets out what you used, they aren't well regarded, unfashionable mayhap. You can get banned on some forums just for mentioning them, just like some labs :whistling: . Its also a bit like synthol. You will be accused of being a big dirty cheat if you use Westlife, trust me.

HOWEVER, you do have things like the tune from the littlest hobo, or that tune from "The Lion King" when Simba falls in love with Nala - or my personal favourite "Bright Eyes" from Watership Down.

[RS clears throat]

Bright eyessssss,

burning like fireeeee.

Bright eyesssss,

how can you close and failllllll?

How can the light that burned so brightly

Suddenly burn so paleeee?

Bright eyessss.

Bright eyes indeed [RS dabs eyes with tissue]

Anyway, if you use something like Ive outlined here, you get all the fluid removal, but, because these tunes are universally loved/accepted, you wont get the rebound "cnut" effect that fanny groups like Westlife et al can cause.

Oh, one last word of advice - DO NOT - under ANY circumstance - use "Stay Now" by East 17, if you cry to that, you actually deserve to die in the face.


----------



## ShaunMc

weeman your looking awesome mate ..... looking forward to seeing you up on stage mate ....


----------



## weeman

RS2007 said:


> Back to brass tacks is the only way mate, why use all this advanced equipment and training styles at a time like this when the pressure is on??? It just don't make sense. Kinda like Chewbacca. Chewbacca is a Wookie from the planet Kashyyyk. But Chewbacca lives on the planet Endor. Think about it, that just dont make sense. Why would a Wookiee, an eight-foot tall Wookiee, want to live on Endor, with a bunch of two-foot tall Ewoks? That does not make sense!
> 
> Anyway, I digress (props to South Park for Chewbacca line)
> 
> Anyway Brian, as you know I charge for Montage prep, so I don't want to say too much on a public forum. However I have got an extreme "Brass Tacks" method within the Montage outline. Without giving too much away, I have got us two tickets to remote Russian log cabin, with snow a plenty for you to Montage your way through...
> 
> *Fantastic that the russian log cabin thing came thru,i'll get onto growing a beard in right away,i've been practicing the no vocal responses barring a grunt to anyone i have come into contact with today as you recomended and feel thats defo helped to pull me in tighter,so that should help me fit in well in the solitary confinements of the wilderness whilst you puff cigars and hold the stopwatch whilst watching my every move.*
> 
> *
> Defo gner need some sort of extended play rock/synth ballad with no vocals for the trip over there and back tho as lack of that could incur serious water rebound which would be disasterous.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Just be careful mate, its your body/ears but its fair to say AC/DC and to a worse extent, Motorhead, can be very harsh on the system, and definitely raise aggression levels. Neck injuries from the side effect of BRHB (Big Rock Head Banging) have been reported. I definitely think there are better alternatives mate, go for something in between, I suggest Guns & Roses, or if that is too harsh, Bon Jovi even.


yeah i hear where your coming from with that mate,i think the Motorhead may have been a little too liver toxic as my p1ss has been brown all day since using their track,tomorrow i'll try some of Bon Jovi's 'Always' (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po8ZW2-HAnE)upon wakening whilst i have my precardio ephedrine,should help to amplify the effects of the tabs and once i'm up and running i'll give 'You Could Be Mine' by Guns n Roses (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzB5hFINC_k)a try out,hopefully the half hour gap should stop the Jovi nulifying the fat metabolising effects of 'Roses track.

My only apprehension on using the 'Roses track is that if its gner be applied during cardio then there is a very real danger of BRHB (Big Rock Head Banging) turning into a full on mosh,and being as i do cardio out on the open roads collision with traffic could be a problem,and ultimately throw a spanner in the works.

This Montage method is certainly feeling good already,tonight my face collapsed in to almost Darth Maul levels of hacketness,so we are headed in the right direction mate:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

ShaunMc said:


> weeman your looking awesome mate ..... looking forward to seeing you up on stage mate ....


thanks mate,but its ok,you can address me by my current formal name 'got nowhere at my last show fat loser caaant' (using the cockney sparra heavily on the caaant mate)

hopefully be awesome once i get to the show mate,and not 36 hours after it like my usual manner lmao

I'm looking forward to seeing you in person you shredded mofo!!

Soak some of this Montage method up tho Shaun,it'll make this last run in a lot less painful.


----------



## weeman

RS2007 said:


> Look, if you want to follow my system, then you follow my ****ing system, don't go to every other prep guy who thinks they have a system and ask them what they think :cursing:
> 
> I am well aware of E.O.T.T. but only an amateur like Winger would even dream of mentioning it. It has long been abandoned by anyone half serious, and now only makes an appearance occasionally as a posing tune at shows, usually by some very young or very old BBer who looks like they dont even train... to even mention you are thinking of using it is, quite frankly, an insult to my intelligence and all the time I have put into you thus far. :cursing:
> 
> I mean do you think I am some sort of faacking caant? :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> *Fck mate look i'm sorry,i didnt mean to offend,i just ran a cple of your ideas by Buffalo Bill in the gym to see if he could input anything on this advanced Montage method your guinae pigging with me,you know me mate,i'd sh1t my liver out if you told me its what needed to be done,was just interested to hear other opinions on it,then when Winger chimed in with his (granted age old) E.O.T.T. addition i just thought it may have a place in the grand scheme of things,i shouldnt have doubted you mate,i apologise.*
> 
> You are treading on dangerous territory with Westlife in particular. Dont get me wrong, tear jerker and efficient fluid loss it may cause, but you get a bad "cnut" rebound if it gets out what you used, they aren't well regarded, unfashionable mayhap. You can get banned on some forums just for mentioning them, just like some labs :whistling: . Its also a bit like synthol. You will be accused of being a big dirty cheat if you use Westlife, trust me.
> 
> *Actually i guess you do have a point there,i would have felt a bit like a cheating cnut there,other labs available to me are Take That's UGL version of 'How Deep is your Love' (*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *) but as i couldnt get my hands on the genuine BeeGee's pharmagrade origional i wasnt sure what you reckon on that?*
> 
> HOWEVER, you do have things like the tune from the littlest hobo, or that tune from "The Lion King" when Simba falls in love with Nala - or my personal favourite "Bright Eyes" from Watership Down.
> 
> [RS clears throat]
> 
> Bright eyessssss,
> 
> burning like fireeeee.
> 
> Bright eyesssss,
> 
> how can you close and failllllll?
> 
> How can the light that burned so brightly
> 
> Suddenly burn so paleeee?
> 
> Bright eyessss.
> 
> Bright eyes indeed [RS dabs eyes with tissue]
> 
> Anyway, if you use something like Ive outlined here, you get all the fluid removal, but, because these tunes are universally loved/accepted, you wont get the rebound "cnut" effect that fanny groups like Westlife et al can cause.
> 
> *(dabbing eyes also) mate you've fkn hit the nail on the head right there with that one,i cant see for tears and i've p1ssed 3 times in the space of that snippet of emotional rabbitry,i think thats gotta be the way to go.*
> 
> Oh, one last word of advice - DO NOT - under ANY circumstance - use "Stay Now" by East 17, if you cry to that, you actually deserve to die in the face.


lmfao East 17??? what do you take me for!!!! FFS mate thats a bit of a slap in the face! just saying like,there was no need for that.

and besides if i HAD have considered East 17 at ALL,i would have gone for that song they did with that Gabrielle in it,fuk she had to wear a patch her sh1t was so effective!!!

I managed to get some lasix strength Berlin's 'Take my Breath Away' (



) It's gen mate,totally legit,7" vinyl,origional print,came out of a Greek collectors collection,cost me big bucks,but if you want the best you gotta pay for it i guess eh? just wanted you to know i have it on hand just in case mate.

Right,thats the water side of this thing sorted,need to get this carb up nailed mate,think we need something straight forward here......


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> lmfao East 17??? what do you take me for!!!! FFS mate thats a bit of a slap in the face! just saying like,there was no need for that.
> 
> I managed to get some lasix strength Berlin's 'Take my Breath Away' (
> 
> 
> 
> ) It's gen mate,totally legit,7" vinyl,origional print,came out of a Greek collectors collection,cost me big bucks,but if you want the best you gotta pay for it i guess eh? just wanted you to know i have it on hand just in case mate.
> 
> Right,thats the water side of this thing sorted,need to get this carb up nailed mate,think we need something straight forward here......


Good find on the "Take my Breath Away", it has been heavily covered, so it wouldn't have been cheap - but like you say, you get what you pay for in this game.

As for carbup, well, my clients have had great results with T'Pau to be honest, "China in Your Hand" is superb, it needs to be gentle to infuse the carbs in without causing too many issues/spilling - but still be driving enough to do the Job.

I had one client who thought he knew better, used Level 42s "running in the family" for carbup (and "The Chinese Way" for deplete" and needless to say it faacked him right up (as it obviously would, anyone could see that).

I do believe Level 42 has its place... just not in the final days of prep...


----------



## weeman

RS2007 said:


> Good find on the "Take my Breath Away", it has been heavily covered, so it wouldn't have been cheap - but like you say, you get what you pay for in this game.
> 
> As for carbup, well, my clients have had great results with T'Pau to be honest, "China in Your Hand" is superb, it needs to be gentle to infuse the carbs in without causing too many issues/spilling - but still be driving enough to do the Job.
> 
> I had one client who thought he knew better, used Level 42s "running in the family" for carbup (and "The Chinese Way" for deplete" and needless to say it faacked him right up (as it obviously would, anyone could see that).
> 
> I do believe Level 42 has its place... just not in the final days of prep...


I like where your going with the T'Pau track Rams,i see the logic in that,but what about for the first day carb up i go with the origional Harold Faltermyer cut of his classic 'Axel F'(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dASqLXiuomY),i know its quite high in the GI index but i was thinking use the T'Pau AM being as its medium to low GI value and switch over to the 'F later in the day? you know what i mean,spill over on the first day and pull it back in with a medium run the following day with T'Pau AM and maybe something like Queen's 'Who Wants to Live Forever' (



) in the PM,you know starts of really slow and never really builds to anything overly powerful with risk of spilling but defo enough to fill those glycogen stores to bursting.

This is gner work mate.


----------



## weeman

By the way....Level 42????? FFS mate,what was the guy on??? the fruitcake,everyone knows you cant use them for the carb up! jesus mate,some people just refuse to accept things.

Even Spandau Ballet's 'Gold' (





) would have been less risky,and everyone knows how dicey things can get with that!


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> I like where your going with the T'Pau track Rams,i see the logic in that,but what about for the first day carb up i go with the origional Harold Faltermyer cut of his classic 'Axel F'(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dASqLXiuomY),i know its quite high in the GI index but i was thinking use the T'Pau AM being as its medium to low GI value and switch over to the 'F later in the day? you know what i mean,spill over on the first day and pull it back in with a medium run the following day with T'Pau AM and maybe something like Queen's 'Who Wants to Live Forever' (
> 
> 
> 
> ) in the PM,you know starts of really slow and never really builds to anything overly powerful with risk of spilling but defo enough to fill those glycogen stores to bursting.
> 
> This is gner work mate.


All very good, you are spot on about Axel F, I would bring it at the very start of the very first day, just about when you are struggling at the fridge with the raw eggs in the glass. If you take it as far as the beach/tyre running, you are going to hit problems big time, I have seen it time and time again.

What you need to realise is a lot of this stuff looks good on paper and in theory; what pans out in practice is often very different, and each of us do react slightly different - so err on the side of caution and keep it limited.

"Who Wants to Live Forever", well, I see where you are coming from, but I have stepped away from it in recent years. The change of pace from Freddies pained cries of "when love must die" into the wierd heartbeaty instrumental bit can play havoc with metabolism and blood sugar; at this point its all about status quo - actual status quo I mean, not the band. I find all their products seem the same tbh. The ending of "Who Wants to Live Forever" also makes no sense, with the wierd disconnected synthesizery bit.

And as if any proof was needed not to use it, look at what happened to the guy that had to sing it - he got aids. And died.


----------



## W33BAM

You guys are killin me here!!!!! Even the dogs are hee haaw'n laughing!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You's seriously need to lay of that deplete you do on glue, It's seriously skull fcukin you's! Try marmelade on tripe instead..... but mind you gotta eat it whilst snorting creamola foam up through your nose, or it jist disny hiv the same effect!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> By the way....Level 42????? FFS mate,what was the guy on??? the fruitcake,everyone knows you cant use them for the carb up! jesus mate,some people just refuse to accept things.
> 
> Even Spandau Ballet's 'Gold' (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) would have been less risky,and everyone knows how dicey things can get with that!


I know mate I know. I think he was secretly taking advises from another prep guy who shall remain nameless, se he got what he deserved:whistling:

Spandau Ballet are back in production I see (source = http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7958814.stm), so I expect to see a bit of a ressurgence - however I like to go forward, not backward, so I shall be watching closely before I implement - plus I dont know if they have the same raw ingredients or the same people running the show as they did previously...


----------



## weeman

Ramsay i thought you said the creamola foam was to be kept between you and me? how did she find out? you said it was client/trainer confidentiality? whats going on mate? please tell me i'm just being para on the low carbs.

jeezus,i need to chill,heart rate is hitting over 200 bpm,i need to get straight into the chorus of Eva Cassidy's 'Fields of Gold' (



) its the only thing thats gner wipe this panic out in an instant,fck i may even need to use Sting's UGL version of it if i cant get some pharma.


----------



## W33BAM

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aaahaaahaaahaaahaaahaaahaaahaaahaaahaaa!!!


----------



## rs007

W33BAM said:


> You's seriously need to lay of that deplete you do on glue, It's seriously skull fcukin you's! Try marmelade on tripe instead..... but mind you gotta eat it whilst snorting creamola foam up through your nose, or it jist disny hiv the same effect!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


FFS Lou, just give away all my secrets for free then, thank you VERY much FFS:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## W33BAM

RS2007 said:


> FFS Lou, just give away all my secrets for free then, thank you VERY much FFS:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


I sincerely appologise Rammers, but I feared for the safety of all Celine Dion and Cilla Black CD's if Bri was to continue following your proclaimed methods.

EVERYONE know's that Creamola foam is the key. Else, we'd all have a higher pollen count than a farmers crops, and that would just force our bodies to turn catabolic. We'd need to add windolene to our preferred protein shakes to stop the venga bus from coming. FFS, duh!


----------



## hackskii

bump....................lol....................... :thumb:


----------



## RedKola

PMSL :lol:

This is too much for my tiny brain! Esp at this time of night! :lol:


----------



## weeman

W33BAM said:


> I sincerely appologise Rammers, but I feared for the safety of *all Celine Dion and Cilla Black CD's* if Bri was to continue following your proclaimed methods.
> 
> EVERYONE know's that Creamola foam is the key. Else, we'd all have a higher pollen count than a farmers crops, and that would just force our bodies to turn catabolic. We'd need to add windolene to our preferred protein shakes to stop the venga bus from coming. FFS, duh!


*OH FFS!!!! SHE'S GONE AND BLOWN IT NOW!!!!*

*
*

*
*fkn hell Lou we were trying to keep that thin veil of truth/lies going over the Montage method,fer christ sake if you keep going at this rate there gner know all the last minute magical 'tweaks' we were supposed to use......


----------



## W33BAM

weeman said:


> *OH FFS!!!! SHE'S GONE AND BLOWN IT NOW!!!!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *fkn hell Lou we were trying to keep that thin veil of truth/lies going over the Montage method,fer christ sake if you keep going at this rate there gner know all the last minute magical 'tweaks' we were supposed to use......


Oh well in that case I better not mention the butane gas to be scooshed into the eye balls at a 16 degree angle to allow for maximum pumpage, or the carb up hulahooping whilst listeing to Chesney Hawkes, I am the one and only, on repeat.... Ooops, rat oot the Govan suitcase?? :lol:


----------



## rs007

W33BAM said:


> I sincerely appologise Rammers, but I feared for the safety of all Celine Dion and Cilla Black CD's if Bri was to continue following your proclaimed methods.
> 
> EVERYONE know's that Creamola foam is the key. Else, we'd all have a higher pollen count than a farmers crops, and that would just force our bodies to turn catabolic. We'd need to add windolene to our preferred protein shakes to stop the venga bus from coming. FFS, duh!


Thats all good and well missy, but you obviously aren't aware tha creamola foam went out of production IN OCTOBER 1998.

Source - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creamola_Foam

Ergo, any still in circulation is likely to be homebrew, or downright fake. I cannot therefore in good faith continue to reccomend its use, as much as it pains me. I have fond memories of the stuff.

To help other people out there spot fakes, here is some pictures of GENUINE PHARMA Creamola Foam, the Lab is Rowntrees, Nestle or premier foods depending on DOM.


----------



## W33BAM

no no no you silly sausage, the stuff you are referring to is mere high street creamola foam.... my stuff is underground creamola foam, mixed with dib dabs mixed, parma violets and must be drank whilst a thick coating of crushed up tangy toms and stardust on your tongue for maximum growth hormone activity. But the key is to listen to Sydney Devine albums whilst watching reruns of Prisoner Cell Block H, this will stimulate the thyroid gland and promote thermogenic properties from with in the body.


----------



## jw007

Right

I have just had a quick persuse at this "montage " training etc etc

All seems fairly straight forward to me, very "rocky" esq and it clearly works for him...

HOWEVER I do have to take issue with the "WHITESNAKE" suggestion..

Of course David Coverdale is a fantastic musician, Multi faceted and versatile:whistling:

He has penned some great tracks, Here I Go Again and THe deeper the Love being a couple of my favourites..

But seeing him "perform" he just does not cut it as a valid Icon and exudes noty one iota of "manlyness"

As such your choice of music is flawed..

However, the training principle does have merit, if only we can get the sound track right...

Im thinking "hearts on fire" or poss Kiss "crazy nites" or even Guns N Roses Rocket queen???

Im currently busy for a change:lol: :lol: but this def needs further exploration:thumb:


----------



## jw007

On a more serious note (not that montage training is not DEADLY serious)

TBH I unsure why yo were not top 3, looking at that vido you were bigger and a better shape than a couple, I had you at least 2nd???

Very strange:confused1:


----------



## leafman

jw007 said:


> On a more serious note (not that montage training is not DEADLY serious)
> 
> TBH I unsure why yo were not top 3, looking at that vido you were bigger and a better shape than a couple, I had you at least 2nd???
> 
> Very strange:confused1:


I honestly thought that aswell weeman but like i said in my last post i no jack :lol: Id have said at least 3rd mayb 2nd.


----------



## rs007

Well this is Fri 22nd May... 9:53 or thereabouts - I make that 8 days out more or less.

I'm guessing you are at the "not quite awake when guzzling morning eggs and still struggling to keep upright while running up the mountain" stage. Exactly where you should be, don't want to peak too early.

I need to speak to you about something tho'. My sources tell me they have seen you montage'ing to Celine Dions "My Heart Will Go On"... dude WHAT THE ****?????? Your going to fkn ruin my reputation here, its all going to go all to cock cos YOU went and thought YOU knew best, fked with the schedule, but then folks will think it was my system that fkd it all... dude if there is any truth in this, so help me, you are in for a whuppin, you faakin' caaant 

negged tbh

:lol:


----------



## W33BAM

I have found what you are missing in the ultimate carb up strategy, weeman.

And whats even better, is that it's in Southport..... Even the music the website plays will aid your deplete and have a diuretic effect.....

http://www.lawnmowerworld.co.uk/

If you add this then you will illustrate the poifect stage performance and stand you in great stead for mahoosive photo wh0ring opportunities...


----------



## weeman

W33BAM said:


> I have found what you are missing in the ultimate carb up strategy, weeman.
> 
> And whats even better, is that it's in Southport..... Even the music the website plays will aid your deplete and have a diuretic effect.....
> 
> http://www.lawnmowerworld.co.uk/
> 
> If you add this then you will illustrate the poifect stage performance and stand you in great stead for mahoosive photo wh0ring opportunities...


fck me Lou,you are now elevated to guru status,that will be key in those few hours before the show to remain calm and dry out further,your a star gurly!!


----------



## W33BAM

hahaha!! How ace is that website though! I can feel the glycogen pumpin through me as we speak!! I've booked us all tickets! I just know you're counting down the sleeps!! pmsl!


----------



## W33BAM

Just for you Rammers......


----------



## weeman

RS2007 said:


> Well this is Fri 22nd May... 9:53 or thereabouts - I make that 8 days out more or less.
> 
> I'm guessing you are at the "not quite awake when guzzling morning eggs and still struggling to keep upright while running up the mountain" stage. Exactly where you should be, don't want to peak too early.
> 
> I need to speak to you about something tho'. My sources tell me they have seen you montage'ing to Celine Dions "My Heart Will Go On"... dude WHAT THE ****?????? Your going to fkn ruin my reputation here, its all going to go all to cock cos YOU went and thought YOU knew best, fked with the schedule, but then folks will think it was my system that fkd it all... dude if there is any truth in this, so help me, you are in for a whuppin, you faakin' caaant
> 
> negged tbh
> 
> :lol:


mate dont listen to them,its the same voices in the gym that carried all those recent tales,they are just trying to divide our united front!!!

its been whitesnake for days now,and i'm onto the rocky 4 training montage tunes now that the carb up has begun!

speaking of carb up,yesterday was first day of said carb up,got in 1000g+ so found the energy to get out the house,sun was out,vest on,delts and guns on display,took a bus to Irvine and went a walk thru the shopping mall to stare in shop windows at myself,walk by a group of size 20+ girls and one announced pointing at me 'a think that looks pure stinkin,that looks horrible'

i stopped,addressed said fat cnut with 'you think i look horrible?i can see your cellulite ripples thru your jeans hen,thats what i call fkn horrible'

cheeky fat fker,i didnt even have my baps out either:laugh:


----------



## winger

Doesn't the face look like RS2007?.......lol


----------



## hilly

LMAO at the cellulite comment ill have to remember that1.


----------



## weeman

Brits on saturday gone,was an amazing experience,i was far too off to have hoped to make any impact this year but i'm glad i finally got stepping up there out of the way,i was terrifyingly intimidated to do it,the line up was excellent!! (as were all the classes) heres a couple of pics of me from the prejudging.

Thanks to everyone that came and supported me and i am really sorry i pulled out of the night show but i felt i had to for my own mind,that prob sounds a bit selfish but i hope everyone that matters to me understands why i did 

next time i promise it will be a much improved weeman that treads the brits boards


----------



## Guest

Well done mate your arms look awesome!


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear you had to step down for the night show Bri. On the other hand a big congrats for stepping out on stage:thumbup1:

What are your plans for the monthes to come??


----------



## weeman

Con said:


> Well done mate your arms look awesome!


thanks con,tho when i post up the pics of me next to the rest of my class you will see my arms suddenly become a lot less impressive lol



ZEUS said:


> Sorry to hear you had to step down for the night show Bri. On the other hand a big congrats for stepping out on stage:thumbup1:
> 
> What are your plans for the monthes to come??


thanks mate,my confidence in myself due to knowing i was so off just killed it for me on the day and so for my own head i just pulled out of the night show,feel a bit bad and embaressed doing it but it felt the right decision at the time.

But hey,i didnt half enjoy the night show,pressure lifted,half drunk and shouting my head off to support others in the show 

Plan for the forseeable future at the moment is to come back in 2011 with a lot more much needed size with the condition i need to stand a chance at being competitive in this class,i have come away very motivated which i do hope i manage to hold on to,i know i will have ups and downs but as long as the fire is still burning i feel more confident i can do what needs to be done to make the improvements i need to make


----------



## winger

Well you might not think you look up to snuff but I sure think you look very good, but it is tough to tell without any of the competitors to judge by.

Once again, you still look awesome and give yourself a big slap on the back big man. You hold lots of muscle so it is just down to conditioning.


----------



## Guest

Your simply too hard on your self mate.

It is obvious through this log and i am sure that is only part of the picture that you went through a lot of stress this prep, you should be happy and proud you managed to get on stage and look good after every thing!

My two cents is give your body a bit of a break and slowly take your weight up to an all time high over the next 6 months and then i am sure you will be happy to take your body weight down again and compete.


----------



## hilly

as con said guns lookin very good in that front double bi mate and i also think your being bit hard on yourself however that is how it is for this sport we are all very over critical it seems of ourselves


----------



## jw007

All good Bri 

At least now you can concentrate on getting the GUNS big(ger) to compete in the Tight T-shirt contest

I feel at this stage its neccessary to Attention Whore on your thread, as you have been lacking in that department of late

Heres a Gun shot from sunday


----------



## leafman

Con said:


> Your simply too hard on your self mate.
> 
> It is obvious through this log and i am sure that is only part of the picture that you went through a lot of stress this prep, you should be happy and proud you managed to get on stage and look good after every thing!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Totally agree ^^^^^
> 
> u are hard on urself weeman its obvious u have great shape and size and also conditioning when on form. You no wot needs to be done mate for the future so good luck with it all. The fact that u have balls to get up there in first place shows a lot mate.
> 
> And for record i thought u looked good in them pics at british and id kill to look half as good as that one day.


----------



## defdaz

You look friggin fantastic in those photos weeman (absolutely love your most muscular pose, and not just cos you look like dr. manhattan lol!), and fair play to you for deciding to do what was best for you at the time, that takes guts and self-belief.

2011 will be the year of the wee.


----------



## ElfinTan

Eat cake -

Be happy!!!! :thumb:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Eat cake -
> 
> Be happy!!!! :thumb:


And all this time I thought it was, "don't worry be happy"...sheesh.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> And all this time I thought it was, "don't worry be happy"...sheesh.


That's because you've never eaten any of my cakes!


----------



## weeman

winger said:


> Well you might not think you look up to snuff but I sure think you look very good, but it is tough to tell without any of the competitors to judge by.
> 
> Once again, you still look awesome and give yourself a big slap on the back big man. You hold lots of muscle so it is just down to conditioning.


I dont mean it like i think a i look a copmplete sack of sh1t lol i just mean i look crap in comparison with how i needed to look,and compared to condition i have achieved in the past 

I', going to upload pics from my class today at some point once i've sifted thru alll the pics taken on the day.

And thanks mate 



Con said:


> Your simply too hard on your self mate.
> 
> It is obvious through this log and i am sure that is only part of the picture that you went through a lot of stress this prep, you should be happy and proud you managed to get on stage and look good after every thing!
> 
> My two cents is give your body a bit of a break and slowly take your weight up to an all time high over the next 6 months and then i am sure you will be happy to take your body weight down again and compete.


Thanks mate,yeah prep was far from smooth sailing again this year but i dont know,i sort of just feel despite problems i should still be able to deliver my best,just stubborness in me i suppose lol but yeah i am happy i got up there in the end if only for the judging.

As for coming offseason yes that is the plan of attack,will slowly raise bodyweight whilst maintaining acceptable offseason condition till about xmas and then prob do a 6-8 week diet then start over again,do that for the next year and see where it lands me for 2011 when i aim to compete again 



hilly2008 said:


> as con said guns lookin very good in that front double bi mate and i also think your being bit hard on yourself however that is how it is for this sport we are all very over critical it seems of ourselves


thanks mate,altho my arms are a fairly strong point on me i am never happy with my front double bi pics,but i thought that one was not bad for a change!

i have to be hard on myself mate,if i am not as hard on myself i become complaicent and thats a bodybuilders worst enemy.



jw007 said:


> All good Bri
> 
> At least now you can concentrate on getting the GUNS big(ger) to compete in the Tight T-shirt contest
> 
> I feel at this stage its neccessary to Attention Whore on your thread, as you have been lacking in that department of late
> 
> Heres a Gun shot from sunday


lmfao you big mofo!! look at the size of that fkn arm!!! how am i supposed to compete with peaks like that!!!!!!!!

thats it,i'm siting the fking life out my bi's and tri's for months to come,its aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn bitch!! lmao :lol:


----------



## weeman

leafman said:


> thanks mate,appreciate it  a lot of hard work ahead for me but i'm really motivated to get it done
> 
> lol thanks mate,fingers crossed i produce a better 'Wee' in 2011 than i did this time around lol
> 
> in the meantime,summers here and i am in full on pose mode now,in fact i think i am going to throw away all my upper body clothing.:laugh:
> 
> oh i am!!!! lol thanks so much Tan for the basket,i took a couple of muffins and a brownie from it as i didnt know how much i was allowed to take lol,i am going toi have the second muffin with some tea when i collect the wee one from nursery in 15 minutes! yumptious!!!


----------



## ShaunMc

good to meet you at last mate and thank ser for waking me up by preparing to sit on my face ....... lol if your missus had introduced herself in anyother way i would have been disappointed ...sorry didnt get much chance to chat i was a bit gutted as totally ****ed up diet and looked like a string bean by the time i got on stage ..was totally depleted and flat and drained and embarrassed at showing such a poor side to my physique.

had good weekend just wish had bit more of chance to hang out with you guys (im a miserable git on diet) .... thanks for u and ser cheering and would love to see any pics

keep in touch mate im getting big for 2011 now have to meet up before then tho lol


----------



## winger

Shaun you look better than 90% of the people on the board and that goes for you too Mr. Weeman!

You know when you look that good and make excuses I just want to slap the sh1t out of both of you...lol

winger hopes both of you are dwarfs.  I don't want you two to mess up my pretty face...lol


----------



## jw007

Any questions???


----------



## Dsahna

Heres one j ,youve got great back development from top to bottom, whats been the best back builder for you over the years


----------



## jw007

Dsahna said:


> Heres one j ,youve got great back development from top to bottom, whats been the best back builder for you over the years


Hey Mate (this is now my 2nd thread by the way)

Well Ive mostly doen bent over Rows super heavy over the years, plus Rack pulls and close grip weighted chins...

I have to be honest, I neglected Deadlifts for quite a few years, but last 2 I have been doing those when I can and I get great results form them

Nothing beats Pulling waaay over 300kg mate (something Weeman wil NEVER do)

Pb is 335 or 340kg..wanted toget 360kg raw in my shic, but i toer my bicep off curling 145kg or was it wheni was repping with 125kg:thumb:

(In your face weeman:lol: :lol: :lol


----------



## Dsahna

Lol i dont yet know this weeman mate,but what ive heard is waaaay bad mate

8 sets of dumbell rows at about 4 reps is all i do bud,if im ever going to compete with you mate ill have to bring back the deads. :beer:


----------



## jw007

Dsahna said:


> Lol i dont yet know this weeman mate,but what ive heard is waaaay bad mate
> 
> 8 sets of dumbell rows at about 4 reps is all i do bud,if im ever going to compete with you mate ill have to bring back the deads. :beer:


You need th eDL mate

Dumbell rows are for rank amatuers...

Get loading up bar mate

6 heavy sets, done HUUGGEEE BACK

WEEMAN is just and attention whore mate, pay him no mind:lol:


----------



## jw007

Took my daughter to park today

Pic stil on phone but will find another equally sweet pic to post on my 2nd thread


----------



## Rob68

bloody hell joe,aint you taken little one home from last week?  .....

are you sure she`s yours? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

bit of a cutie there fella:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:......


----------



## Dsahna

These are 80k mate ,not hulk size but respectable :whistling: ill add the bar mate!

Your young un,shouldnt she be half green mate no shes beatiful:thumb:


----------



## jw007

RJ68 said:


> bloody hell joe,aint you taken little one home from last week?  .....
> 
> are you sure she`s yours? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> bit of a cutie there fella:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:......


My second custody of week:thumb:

Thanks mate, just got hr off, shes very grown up, just finishing off war and peace



Dsahna said:


> These are 80k mate ,not hulk size but respectable :whistling: ill add the bar mate!
> 
> Your young un,shouldnt she be half green mate no shes beatiful:thumb:


80k is only 160k with both arms mate, Man up:laugh: :lol:

Cheers mate, def got my looks:whistling:



dc55 said:


> Looking sweet Joe. Who she on phone to?? Darren??


Shes getting pizza mate:laugh:


----------



## weeman

first of all joe,reps are due to you as you have whored yourself in napalm proportions with that barrage,very impressive you fker.do not think it ends here,this calls for a dipping into of my pic cache,you've wounded with those shots but i'll back back shortly with my own onslaught:lol: :lol:

p.s. your wee girl is gorgeous,but dont think i dont see the tactic you used there,veeeeery clever,whoring on a physical level with the first pics and then taking it to an emotional level with your little girl,indeed you are formidable!!:laugh:


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> first of all joe,reps are due to you as you have whored yourself in napalm proportions with that barrage,very impressive you fker.do not think it ends here,this calls for a dipping into of my pic cache,you've wounded with those shots but i'll back back shortly with my own onslaught:lol: :lol:
> 
> p.s. your wee girl is gorgeous,but dont think i dont see the tactic you used there,veeeeery clever,whoring on a physical level with the first pics and then taking it to an emotional level with your little girl,indeed you are formidable!!:laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

He throws the gauntlet down on my 2nd journal thread eh...

Im glad this is the public section so you cant get ser to get her bits out to whore the reppage

Lets keep it clean-ISH LMFAO

But cheers on little one mate...

I just did my first ever story telling to get her off:thumb:

Three little pigs, except the wolf wasnt such a pussy in my story, no fckin stinky trotter in a pussy brick house kept my wolf out, gobbled all 3 of the fat fcks up after dynamiting the door:thumb: :lol:


----------



## winger

Nice journal Joe. :lol:


----------



## jw007

winger said:


> Nice journal Joe. :lol:


cheers wings

I try:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

Oh goody -another jounal to add to my daily p1sstaking dally.

That is a Back JW....that is a fvcking back.......how can poor DMCC ever hope to coat all of that with his splooge.... I bet he never tires of trying!!


----------



## rs007

I have an issue with this thread, and also your 1st journal thread Joe.

Its in shows, pro's & inspirations.

But the facts illustrate quite clearly that there are actually very little shows, definitely no pros, and next to fcuk all in the way of inspiration.

I therefore vote that both threads should be moved to the far inferior and beta "members pictures" section, with all the other wannabe attention/rep seekers :whistling:

In fact, have reported both threads to mod team, I know they take very seriously the job of making sure threads are in appropriate sections, I have just heard Tom is cleaning the jobby off his 10" banning stick and is lacing up his nazi jack boots - Id be afraid, very afraid...

:lol:


----------



## Uriel

I think RS is gonna bee torn hither and thither for his photoshop skills in the battle of the Guns..........Top Gun!

Weeman will have to take it to a Wheel show to shame JW off his Journal....could be a plan!!


----------



## rs007

well thats the thing, weeman has quadage and calfage, peccage, gunnage, deltage.... joe has backage, bicepage, bit of deltage and thats about it - johnny bravo essentially

:lol:


----------



## Uriel

Weeman is the complete package then .....literally. His winky jammed in someones lady friend may not technically be allowed in a public area (oh misses...behave!) but he can deviously link and hint at his volumious share of the world wide web dedicated to his wiley willy and it very very busy frotting campains.....

And he does have a balanced physique unlike JW who looks like a Cave Troll from *Lord of the rings* (another Weeman nick name incidentally!!)


----------



## winger

Well a real man shags the birds while the other man just wants to look good, calls himself hulk/alpha male because he needs to overcompensate. :whistling:

Weeman is the new Alpha male of UK-M. :beer: <-------Doesn't need Stella posting either....lol

I am going to take the big green man down one pint at a time, now bring it on son. :lol:


----------



## jw007

Just saying hi

In case you guys not realised...

Number one journal is in the gear section

This is number 2 journal, still with rightful place RIGHT HERE

There wil be other detailed journals comming some encompassing all sub sections, so watch those spaces....

Off to take ruby to see some dumb animals.... So taking her to see James Collier and his muscle talk cronies ..

She likes feeding them and patting them


----------



## rs007

ALL HAIL ALPHA HULK WEEMAN!!!!!! LONG LIVE THE TRUE ALPHA!!!!!!!!

A man who's yoghurt canon has launched more pots than Danone. A man who's pasty baton has smashed more flour and meat based snack than Paull Potts.

He is the one, the only one, now give him the prize!!!!!


----------



## winger

Drum roll please!


----------



## dmcc

Uriel, it's a tough job but someone has to do it.


----------



## weeman

oooooookay then,lets just drag this sh1t right back for a second,to retort on all levels and also cunningly move it up a notch too,allow me to retort with the following JW my worthy nemesis.....shot 1-i reply with my batwings baby,yeah not enough to beat your barndoor width but nonetheless coupled with shot 2-the complete package,i sit with a wry smile:lol:

damn i have to say it myself but just view that pic and take it in.:laugh::laugh: :thumbup1:

now shot-3 is taking into account the post of your little one and the mental assault on the emotional side your pic was intended to provoke,i give you not one but TWO of my kids with the sexual undertones of Mrs Wee stuck in there just because i can.

Also my playing to peoples emotional reppage is all the more cunning due to the added christmassy feel the pic carries.

have at you xx


----------



## BigDom86

the width of your lats to waist is fookin ridicolous, ill repyou for that


----------



## Ak_88

As above, your hams look thick too.

Whats your waist measuring at?


----------



## hackskii

Are your shoulders sunburned Mr. Weeman?

Next time protect your pasty white skin with some sun tan lotion...lol.....just kidding.

From Dad.


----------



## weeman

Ak_88 said:


> As above, your hams look thick too.
> 
> Whats your waist measuring at?


smaller than whatever JW's measures,whatever that is :laugh::laugh: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FATBOY

great legs and yours arnt bad either weeman 

oh lovely kids to i think you have coverd all the bases m8 lol


----------



## TH0R

Weeman, I've left my sunglasses in the car, can you turn the glare down on the legs

so I can get a good look at them

Mrs Weeman looking very good as well you lucky man:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## weeman

tel3563 said:


> Weeman, I've left my sunglasses in the car, can you turn the glare down on the legs
> 
> so I can get a good look at them
> 
> Mrs Weeman looking very good as well you lucky man:thumb: :thumb:


mate your wish is my command,a quad shot in technicolour,yes i know the workout knickers are rather embarressing,but just like ugly people say,its whats on the inside of them that counts.:cool: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ah thats not recent your all pudgy and soft these days i saw Avrils pics PMSL


----------



## Uriel

Weeman's been prepairing some scran in that last pic on his wee pink workout cooker!!


----------



## shauno

good wheels!

squats or leg press?


----------



## winger

Ginger or Mary Ann?


----------



## weeman

Con said:


> Ah thats not recent your all pudgy and soft these days i saw Avrils pics PMSL


aaaaaaah but the rules of the game dont include using recent pics (my current vodka induced soft body isnt as impressive lmao)



Uriel said:


> Weeman's been prepairing some scran in that last pic on his wee pink workout cooker!!


leave my pink cooker alone!!! its a proper man's cooker that.



shauno said:


> good wheels!
> 
> squats or leg press?


nothing but high rep sets of leg extensions coupled with skipping (thru the daisies)


----------



## jw007

yesterdays pic (recent weegirl)

Guns this morn left 19.5" cold right (torn one) just over 19"

GOING TO SITE INJECT TOM, TRY GET 20" guns for BPC sunday:thumb:


----------

